# Crank Brothers Kronolog Adjustable Seatpost



## cheezwhip (Aug 6, 2004)

The Kronolog is official now...

++ kronolog seatpost :: crankbrothers.com ++

Crankbrothers Kronolog - YouTube

BTW, whatever happened to the AMP Adjustable seatpost?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks SWEET! 

Standing by for all the CBs haters in 3...2....1..............

MTBP


----------



## hssp (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks good, sounds good. Are the internals up to speed yet? Joplin didn't actually hold up against the elements in Norway.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Everything CB makes, breaks. I dont understand why they're still a market player.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> Standing by for all the CBs haters in 3...2....1..............


Dont you ever wonder why theres SO many cb haters? They just make bad products, or mediocre products at 10x the cost of everyone elses mediocre stuff.

Their CS saves them.. if you couldnt return 15 broken cb products a year, they'd have nothing going for them :lol:

A friend just broke his second set of CB pedals for the year.. last year he warrantied a whole mess of them. CB doesnt seem to like to make products that actually work, or last.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

One Pivot said:


> Dont you ever wonder why theres SO many cb haters? They just make bad products, or mediocre products at 10x the cost of everyone elses mediocre stuff.
> 
> Their CS saves them.. if you couldnt return 15 broken cb products a year, they'd have nothing going for them :lol:


Someone I know said it really well: "eggbreakers are the best disposable pedals on the market" 
There's also the fact that they have a long history of taking an apple/i-product "form over function" approach to design; that's a nice way of saying it... it sure looks like they employ more artists than engineers.

This new post, it looks like they've addressed a couple nice things, such as the cable going to a fixed point, and what looks like anti-rotation flat sides of the inner section, but given CB's history, I'm going to need several years of stellar reviews before I consider buying anything from them again.

With all the new entries in the dropper post market, it seems like they should either start getting a lot better, or cheaper; but it doesn't really seem like either is happening.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like it has a couple novel and smart design features that may advance the technology. I like that the cable attaches at the bottom of the post, down by the seat clamp..... but the penalty for that is about 2" of 'Stuff' down there that's not going to allow me to slam the seat all the way down against the clamp. This won't work for my AM/FR bike which already has a long seat tube. It'd probably be OK on my Trail/AM bike....but still not ideal.

Flat sides! Now why didn't I think about that. Sometimes simple solutions are better.

Here's a short review bikemag.com posted on their FB page.

I know CB gets a bad rap for reliability (and it may be deserved) but my Joplin 4 has been very reliable (so far) and I've never had any major problems with CB pedals. I'm the outlier I guess.


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think this post looks great, and though CB doesn't have the best rep out there, this is the best looking dropper out now IMO. I have no experience with anything CB but many of my friends have. Years ago they seem to be constantly going through pedals but in the last 2 years I have not seen any of them have pedals that fail. So maybe they have improved things? I personally am not ready to shoot it down yet. 

I don't have the 7 inches of exposed seatpost to make this thing fit (I have about 6 1/2 inches exposed) but they said it can be shimmed down. Which I think makes more sense than offering 3 or 4 different lengths, just offer one that can be lowered if needed. Depending on how the Kind Shock LEV looks and when it comes out I might be picking up one of these pretty soon.


----------



## TylerDCA (Jul 27, 2010)

After watching the youtube vid, I love the design, makes a ton of sense. Still a little leery of quality after all of the disastrous reviews of the joplin.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

$300!, Jesum crowe.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

VTSession said:


> $300!, Jesum crowe.


$300 is middle of the range as far as dropper posts go.

As someone who has been putting off getting an adjustable seatpost because of reliability concerns, the mechanical action certainly sounds a lot more sensible. They have to take a lot more weight than a fork stanchion while being a lot lower diameter.

Will have to decided if I feel like being a guinea pig this time. Any idea when it will hit stores?


----------



## ericepark (Nov 18, 2010)

I was actually waiting for the KS Lev to ship to stores until I heard about Kronolog. I might go with Kronolog because it's about $100 less, they have a better customer service IMO.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> Everything CB makes, breaks. I dont understand why they're still a market player.


SEEEE! I knew you couldn't resist! Hell, you even have "hate" in your avatar...



One Pivot said:


> Dont you ever wonder why theres SO many cb haters? They just make bad products, or mediocre products at 10x the cost of everyone elses mediocre stuff.
> 
> Their CS saves them.. if you couldnt return 15 broken cb products a year, they'd have nothing going for them :lol:
> 
> A friend just broke his second set of CB pedals for the year.. last year he warrantied a whole mess of them. CB doesnt seem to like to make products that actually work, or last.


I have tons of their products and they have all held up well to my abuse. They only time I had to send something in was when I broke it while trying to modify it.



TylerDCA said:


> After watching the youtube vid, I love the design, makes a ton of sense. Still a little leery of quality after all of the disastrous reviews of the joplin.


Dude tell me which dropper post hasn't had any kind of problems. I read bad $h!t about all of them everywhere on these forums. I've had the Joplin and the 4, and both worked fine for me over the years.

HATERS:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## *RAY* (Mar 4, 2007)

cheezwhip said:


> The Kronolog is official now...
> 
> ++ kronolog seatpost :: crankbrothers.com ++
> 
> ...


Not Spam...
Where are you from???

Barça..???

This is very interesting..


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

is it still 'edgy' and hip to intentionally misspell words?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> Dont you ever wonder why theres SO many cb haters? They just make bad products, or mediocre products at 10x the cost of everyone elses mediocre stuff.
> 
> Their CS saves them.. if you couldnt return 15 broken cb products a year, they'd have nothing going for them :lol:
> 
> A friend just broke his second set of CB pedals for the year.. last year he warrantied a whole mess of them. CB doesnt seem to like to make products that actually work, or last.


for every cb hater there is a cb lover. my cb colbat stem has been awesome, my acids hve been great. i did bend a eb but when you are bashing xc pedals against rocks what do you expect? ill be interested to see how the new post holds up.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

when is cannondale going to step up and make a dropper post using lefty tech/


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I know the joplins might have the worst track record in class, but this *looks* like a much, much better design.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

cerebroside said:


> Will have to decided if I feel like being a guinea pig this time. Any idea when it will hit stores?


Wise words.


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

saturnine said:


> when is cannondale going to step up and make a dropper post using lefty tech/


What, so the bearings can migrate and damper leak? I'd try the Clank Brothers before a Cannondale product featuring Lefty technology.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

true story:

my local performance bike has cut me off from returning cb pedals. 3 this year, 9 last year. What can I say, I love to ride!

be interesting to see this post in action!


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, deja-vu... Personally i'd rather have one of these:


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

electrik said:


> Wow, deja-vu... Personally i'd rather have one of these:


WOW!
what year did we set the Way Back machine to for that trip down memory lane???
I actually remember when those were 'hi-tech'...


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

reformed roadie said:


> WOW!
> what year did we set the Way Back machine to for that trip down memory lane???
> I actually remember when those were 'hi-tech'...


'89 I think!


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Thinkin' about giving a Kronolog a try, that or the Giant...I'd like the Kronolog more for $200...gotta be a group buy somewhere?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

spaightlabs said:


> Thinkin' about giving a Kronolog a try, that or the Giant...I'd like the Kronolog more for $200...gotta be a group buy somewhere?


you want a discount on a product that isn't even out yet? the reverb has been out for years and you'd be lucky to find it for $250 or less (new).


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Any ideas on what saddle that was in the video?


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

kronolog? IKEA. 
name-mocking aside, i've had no prob w/cb products. that being said, i've had dropper posts and would rather spend my money elsewhere on my bike.


----------



## hssp (Aug 28, 2007)

saturnine said:


> when is cannondale going to step up and make a dropper post using lefty tech/


Headshok bearings is just overkill for this application and requires a very long post to acheive the amount of travel common in the market. Who needs supple respone on a seatposy? And a boot is absolutely mandatory...


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks pretty promising to me.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

saturnine said:


> you want a discount on a product that isn't even out yet? the reverb has been out for years and you'd be lucky to find it for $250 or less (new).


Yes. That's just me - that's my pain threshold for an unproven dropper. I know - I can want into one hand and poop into the other and see which one fills up faster....


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

hssp said:


> Headshok bearings is just overkill for this application and requires a very long post to acheive the amount of travel common in the market. Who needs supple respone on a seatposy? And a boot is absolutely mandatory...


i was getting at their stanchion design that doesn't seem to develop play like a typical dropper post


----------



## djball (Nov 3, 2010)

This looks interesting... better wait a few months though. I wonder if you can under-sling the lever, it is dangerously exposed?


----------



## Devin's Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

I find haters interesting. You find them in all walks of life and on lots of topics. They perpetuate ideas that usually are not their own or borne of their own experiences. I have lots of Crank Brothers products. I have 3 sets of wheels, Iodine's on my trail bike, Opium's on my DH bike and a pair of Sage; 3 pairs of bars, 2 alum. and 1 carbon; 2 pairs of pedals; 3" and 4" Joplin post; Iodine stem; baseline gear bag and the 19 funct.multi-tool. I am 190 lbs and I ride aggressively on rocky terrain primarily in the Phoenix area but I do travel to ride as well. I have been riding MTB for over 20 years. I raced BMX for many years and rode motocross for over 20 years. I am very qualifed bike mechanic as I have been doing for even longer. ALL THAT SAID, THE ONLY PROBLEM I HAVE HAD WITH ANY CRANK BROTHERS PRODUCT WAS A BAD FREE WHEEL. And, their warranty department was stellar in getting me a new one. I have had WAY more problems with Mavic and other hubs and just try to get their warranty dept. on the phone. I am rambling on because I hate to see small companies get bashed because of haters perpetuating rumor. People have all kinds of problems with all kinds of MTB products. It's a sport that is tough on the equipment. However, you don't hear about people bashing other component companies for the sake of bashing. Don't be a simpleton and speak of others' experiences you heard about from a friends' brothers' cousins' neighbor. Speak of your own experience. If you choose to purchase a Crank Brothers product and compare it to comparable items in it's class, I think you'll be as stoked as I am.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Joules said:


> There's also the fact that they have a long history of taking an apple/i-product "form over function" approach to design; that's a nice way of saying it... it sure looks like they employ more artists than engineers.


Every Apple product I've had has been both beautifully designed and EXTREMELY functional. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

Nope. Not me. I am a CB hayta. Will never own a product. I won't try and deny my disdain, and am probably bashing for the sake of bashing. Hate on that if you like.

I am interested less in haters and more in the psychology of folks who are so trusting. Trusting isn't bad...I just find it hard to trust a company like CB, even if they have good service. Good service does not equal well-engineered products. Trek also has great CS (meaning that they frequently warranty broken frames). I won't buy their stuff anymore because it breaks. I don't want an updated warranty model...I want the product I buy to last under reasonable use.

EVERY SINGLE person I know has broken a CB product at some point. Pedals are most common, but those dropper posts have always been a failing prodcut in my experience. Sure, they can be fixed and they have a great warranty and customer service, BUT...man. For my money, the time and hassle spent messing with broken pedals and seatposts just ain't worth it.

I will keep my Shimano pedals and Thomson post. Old faithful.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

I have to say I like the look of the Kronolog. But there is one "but": 
Does the inner tube have small grooves in it? It sure looks that way to me, and if so: Doesn't that mean that dirt will collect in these grooves and be transported into the internals of the post every time it is lowered?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

langen said:


> I have to say I like the look of the Kronolog. But there is one "but":
> Does the inner tube have small grooves in it? It sure looks that way to me, and if so: Doesn't that mean that dirt will collect in these grooves and be transported into the internals of the post every time it is lowered?


I don't think so. Not sure what you're looking at in the picture you posted but the things that look like grooves in the side facing us aren't grooves. That side is rounded. The other two sides are flat (and smooth) if I'm understanding the descriptions and pictures correctly.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

KRob said:


> I don't think so. Not sure what you're looking at in the picture you posted but the things that look like grooves in the side facing us aren't grooves. That side is rounded. The other two sides are flat (and smooth) if I'm understanding the descriptions and pictures correctly.


they sure look like grooves/notches to me.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

langen said:


> I have to say I like the look of the Kronolog. But there is one "but":
> Does the inner tube have small grooves in it? It sure looks that way to me, and if so: Doesn't that mean that dirt will collect in these grooves and be transported into the internals of the post every time it is lowered?


The white strip is used for the latching/clamping mechanism that holds the post up at the desired height. I'm sure it's not air/water tight.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

'size said:


> they sure look like grooves/notches to me.


Oh. Those horizontal grooves. Hmm. Yeah, might be an issue.

On a closer inspection.... there are slight vertical grooves on the corner where the rounded edge meets the flat edge too. I guess if they make the outer tube and seals the same shape it shouldn't be too much of an issue. Still can't imagine it sealing as well as a simple round tube.


----------



## JohnJameson (Jun 3, 2009)

5 years on the same set of Acids, 4 years on the same set of 5050's, zero problems with either of them. 200+ days of riding a year in the Sierras and Northern Nevada, not the most forgiving landscape...I guess I just got lucky, or I make up sh!t on the internet too gain mythical respect from other idiots...one of the two.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I'l probably suck it up and get one. It'll be my first dropper and if/when it breaks i can ride the thomson while it gets repaired/replaced. Breaks more than once in 2 seasons and the second replacement goes on ebay...


----------



## snafs (Sep 6, 2008)

Just went to my LBS to put a deposit on one. They are gonna order it in the morning as long as they can get their hands on one. Will post up a review after I take it out a few times.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

KRob said:


> Oh. Those horizontal grooves. Hmm. Yeah, might be an issue.
> 
> On a closer inspection.... there are slight vertical grooves on the corner where the rounded edge meets the flat edge too. I guess if they make the outer tube and seals the same shape it shouldn't be too much of an issue. Still can't imagine it sealing as well as a simple round tube.


that's another issue, the outer seal is round and expected to form to the shape of the inner post, which it can never do completely. i'm not saying it will be an issue but it's not ideal imo.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Even if they don't hit it out of the park with this one, I think it's a step in the right direction, getting away from hydraulic and going to mechanical.

Also, by looking at the picture, it doesn't look to me like they just 'squeezed' a round seal on to that stanchion. It looks to me like they actually manufactured a seal with two flat sides that mates up with the stanchion.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

The base of the seal is round. I'd say it's a round seal.

I like the idea of a mechanical dropper and this looks pretty nice. I haven't joined the seat dropper crowd yet but think I might sometime this summer.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

net wurker said:


> Even if they don't hit it out of the park with this one, I think it's a step in the right direction, getting away from hydraulic and going to mechanical.


I Absolutely agree. The concept and principle of operation hold much promise.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

SOME GOOD NEWS for Joplin owners! I emailed CB and asked if I could get some credit for my J4 that keeps breaking! This is the reply:

Hello,


Thank you for your e-mail and interest in crankbrothers.


Our new Kronolog post will only become available towards the end of March/beginning of April as we have a lot of pre orders to fill with some of our dealers.


We will also be offering an upgrade program if you were interested in trading in your Joplin post for one of our new Kronolog posts. This is also something that will only become available in a few months from now when the posts become more readily available. We have also not determined the upgrade price, so check back in a few months from now and I'm sure we'll have more information regarding this.


Thanks


Anka Martin

Hopefully its a pretty good trade in discount!!!


----------



## Devin's Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

badgermtb said:


> Nope. Not me. I am a CB hayta. Will never own a product. I won't try and deny my disdain, and am probably bashing for the sake of bashing. Hate on that if you like.
> 
> I am interested less in haters and more in the psychology of folks who are so trusting. Trusting isn't bad...I just find it hard to trust a company like CB, even if they have good service. Good service does not equal well-engineered products. Trek also has great CS (meaning that they frequently warranty broken frames). I won't buy their stuff anymore because it breaks. I don't want an updated warranty model...I want the product I buy to last under reasonable use.
> 
> ...


Badger, you don't like CB. Got it. Also got that your opinion is not based on your experience but on that of others. Everyone you know has broken a CB product. Sounds realistic... Also, don't know why you're referring to trust in your post. I spoke only of my experience with their products, unlike you. That is not trust. However, I now have trust in CB based on my experience. Also, if you would, please post the name of the dropper posts out there that never had a problem, especially in the first or second generation. BTW, I am a UW grad so I, too, am a Badger. Take care.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

'size said:


> that's another issue, the outer seal is round and expected to form to the shape of the inner post, which it can never do completely. i'm not saying it will be an issue but it's not ideal imo.


The base of the outer seal is round since the lower post is round, but take a closer look at the seal (the part sticking up) it self. It does indeed contour the shape of the telescoping part of the post.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Separating this post from my above comment because it is not directed at anyone in particular. 

The posters of this site at times seem to be all knowing of stuff they havent used. I am not saying this post will not break, maybe it will. Other than the pictures and videos I have seen on the internet I have no experience with this seat post. I personally wont being trying it anytime soon as I already have a reliable mechanical dropper post. But if my post fails this post does sound promising at the very least it's a step in the right direction. 

I just find it silly that when new products come out it is either the next coming of christ (ex. Yeti SB-66) or absolut sh*t (ex. this seatpost), and all of this is determind from some pictures or words seen on your computer screen.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice but i wish it had some offset.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Devin's Dad said:


> Badger, you don't like CB. Got it. Also got that your opinion is not based on your experience but on that of others. Everyone you know has broken a CB product. Sounds realistic... Also, don't know why you're referring to trust in your post. I spoke only of my experience with their products, unlike you. That is not trust. However, I now have trust in CB based on my experience. Also, if you would, please post the name of the dropper posts out there that never had a problem, especially in the first or second generation. BTW, I am a UW grad so I, too, am a Badger. Take care.


http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain...ng-crank-bros-pedals-constantly-639243-3.html

3 pages of people busting tons and tons of CB pedals. It happens extremely frequently, I dont know how people can deny it.


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 16, 2005)

Needs a foam seal on the inside (perhaps there is one?)
If not, water and dirt can get past the rubber seal, no doubt.
According to fox it's good practice to turn the bike upside-down for about 15' once every week to lubricate the fork seals.
Would be useful for the seatpost to get rid of the water inside...
Killing two flies with one blow!


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

*You got me...*



Devin's Dad said:


> Badger, you don't like CB. Got it. Also got that your opinion is not based on your experience but on that of others. Everyone you know has broken a CB product. Sounds realistic... Also, don't know why you're referring to trust in your post. I spoke only of my experience with their products, unlike you. That is not trust. However, I now have trust in CB based on my experience. Also, if you would, please post the name of the dropper posts out there that never had a problem, especially in the first or second generation. BTW, I am a UW grad so I, too, am a Badger. Take care.


Well...you are correct. My opinion is based on my experience...not using their products (correct), but watching my friends deal with their broken CB prodcuts. I am too scared to even try the CB stuff. The cost to potential frustration ratio is just too much for me. Just my choice based on my experiences watching friends.

Really...not trying to be exceptional or cause a scene, but every single person I know who has owned a CB prodcut has experienced a failure of some sort. No kidding. Not trying to be dramatic.

Not sure I mentioned anything about any other dropper posts? Mine is a Thomson...with a QR seat clamp. No problemo! ;-)

I guess that I shouldn't have derailed the thread with my comment about trust. I don't even know what I was trying to get at other than making a comment about how I cannot trust a company with their reputation for failed products. It would be different if the failures were for one year, or relegated to one particular model. But they aren't. Every year. Many seatposts' and many pedals' designs.

I do like how their prodcuts look, though. I just don't trust them and therefore won't buy.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

socalMX said:


> SOME GOOD NEWS for Joplin owners! I emailed CB and asked if I could get some credit for my J4 that keeps breaking! This is the reply:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Damn, thanks for sharing. Looks like I might be in the market for two of these things then. One to replace my wife's Joplin and one for my dropper-less bike.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

e-luder said:


> The base of the outer seal is round since the lower post is round, but take a closer look at the seal (the part sticking up) it self. It does indeed contour the shape of the telescoping part of the post.


Exactly. It looks to me like if you held the seal in your hand and held it up and looked through it, it would be shaped like this.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

socalMX said:


> SOME GOOD NEWS for Joplin owners! I emailed CB and asked if I could get some credit for my J4 that keeps breaking! This is the reply:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

socalMX said:


> SOME GOOD NEWS for Joplin owners! I emailed CB and asked if I could get some credit for my J4 that keeps breaking! This is the reply:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Ive had a Joplin for about 6 months and I would certainly be interested in some kind of upgrade program. Cant say Im a huge fan of it so far. Ive never owned another CB product so I cant comment on anything but my own experience. The Joplin seat clamp design is my biggest issue, as the angle of my seat is ever-changing while on a ride. No matter how tight I get the bolt. After talking with someone at CB, who advised me to grease the cups of the seat clamp, it helped a bit, but still moves around ocassionally.

Lately the Joplin has developed some vertical play at the top of its travel. Maybe about an inch or so. But not always. Ill be out on a ride, and it will be moving up and down. Then 20 minutes later, without making any adjustments, it is solid again. I really dont get it.

Anyways, tl;dr version: not a fan of the Joplin. I hope that the Kronolog is better and they offer a good upgrade program.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I wonder if that silver plate that has the horizontal notching in it is made of steel and if it is replaceable. Seems like the locking rings would eventually mark it or chew it up. Or maybe that's the purpose of it: to take the abuse that softer aluminum wouldn't?


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

KRob said:


> I wonder if that silver plate that has the horizontal notching in it is made of steel and if it is replaceable. Seems like the locking rings would eventually mark it or chew it up. Or maybe that's the purpose of it: to take the abuse that softer aluminum wouldn't?


It must be steel, hopefully replaceable. Aluminum would not last.

I _speculate_ the locking rings, and silver plate will wear over time causing fore/aft play to develop, whatever it's made of. This interface also seems like an inner post contamination problem waiting to happen.


----------



## snafs (Sep 6, 2008)

So my LBS called Crankbrothers today and they said that they are only being distributed by Highway Two. They should arrive in the states late March or early april. Hopefully I'll get mine sooner rather than later. As I said earlier will post up my early experience with it when I get it. Keeping my fingers crossed it will be good.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

People complaining about the seal: Remember it is a mechanical post, not hydraulic. 

Unless enough crap gets through to jam the mechanism it should work (though perhaps not well) even if it is half full of dirt/water/whatever. The fact that it even has a seal should prevent any real problems.
Even the damper probably doesn't need a great seal, since it's not keeping your weight up, just preventing unwanted genital injury. 

Obviously its tolerance of abuse is going to depend on the internal design and tolerances, but I'm crossing my fingers that the designers are not complete morons. 

Edit: Wait, its air sprung? Well disregard the above then. Still interested though.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

Crank Brother products sucks balls ......


----------



## Andrei74 (Jun 7, 2011)

Beware of the composite bridge that is used to keep the seat rails apart. It is very easy to bend and snap if it is not perfectly in the centre. I wonder why CB didn't use an alloy bridge like on the rest of their posts....


----------



## level-4 (Mar 2, 2009)

electrik said:


> Wow, deja-vu... Personally i'd rather have one of these:


Nice Mantis :thumbsup:


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Yes, their track record hasn't been promising, but until this is tried and tested over time, this is all conjecture? It looks like an interesting design, lets leave it at that for now. I know Lee Lau can't wait to test one, right Lee?


----------



## ericepark (Nov 18, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain...ng-crank-bros-pedals-constantly-639243-3.html
> 
> 3 pages of people busting tons and tons of CB pedals. It happens extremely frequently, I dont know how people can deny it.


Can we separate the CB complaints and the Kronolog discussion? Please? Thanks


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

martinizer said:


> Looks nice but i wish it had some offset.


:thumbsup: + 1 : wishing for an offset version.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

saturnine said:


> when is cannondale going to step up and make a dropper post using lefty tech/


Well, Cannondale is pretty much in bed with RockShox. Their Lefty internals are by them, kind of. So, Cannondale will probably just sit behind them.

The basic idea behind the Lefty (I'm a Lefty fan boy) is just needle bearing running along a tube with flat spots. Zero torsion flex and very little force to get the shock to move. (makes it very plush on high speed small bumps)


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Does any "insider" know the max insertion length of the post? That would be the measure from the bottom up to the protrusion where the cable enters.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

eurospek said:


> Any ideas on what saddle that was in the video?


I have been wondering about the saddle too. It kind of reminds me of a WTB Silverado but looks to have a way longer nose. Any ideas?


----------



## snafs (Sep 6, 2008)

PissedOffCil said:


> Does any "insider" know the max insertion length of the post? That would be the measure from the bottom up to the protrusion where the cable enters.


According to vitalmtb to get all 5 inches of trail you need 8.75 inches of seat post shooting from the top of your clamp to the bottom of your seat rails.

And the total post length is 405mm or ~15.9" according to pink bike.

That leaves ~7.15 inches of post.

I would say it would be fair to guess that the mechanism takes up about 2" and the seat clamp takes up .75.

First Look: Crankbrothers Kronolog Height-Adjustable Seatpost - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

PissedOffCil said:


> Does any "insider" know the max insertion length of the post? That would be the measure from the bottom up to the protrusion where the cable enters.


Post the question on the mini review that Francis did for this site?


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

Joules said:


> There's also the fact that they have a long history of taking an apple/i-product "form over function" approach to design; that's a nice way of saying it.


Yeah man. Because Apple products function so poorly. They definitely became the WORLD'S MOST VALUABLE COMPANY this year by producing good looking, poorly functioning products. Eveyone got duped.

:skep:


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

pwd81 said:


> Yeah man. Because Apple products function so poorly. They definitely became the WORLD'S MOST VALUABLE COMPANY this year by producing good looking, poorly functioning products. Eveyone got duped.
> 
> :skep:


HAHAHA, ya. That's why as a business owner, I only buy mac computers. To look good. Certainly not b/c I don't want to deal with the headaches PC/windows machines provide


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

snafs said:


> According to vitalmtb to get all 5 inches of trail you need 8.75 inches of seat post shooting from the top of your clamp to the bottom of your seat rails.
> 
> And the total post length is 405mm or ~15.9" according to pink bike.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I measured.

Thanks


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

crankbrothers - march 2012

_" we designed a post that we believe in."_ Ouch.

krono one sheet_test.indd | Mountain Bike Review

_"dampening" _

dampening present participle of damp·en (Verb)
Verb:	
Make slightly wet: "the fine rain dampened her face".
Make less strong or intense: "nothing could dampen her enthusiasm".


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

banks said:


> crankbrothers - march 2012
> 
> _" we designed a post that we believe in."_ Ouch.
> 
> ...


Classic


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

banks said:


> crankbrothers - march 2012
> 
> _" we designed a post that we believe in."_ Ouch.
> 
> ...


Dampening (vs damping) is correct in this case isn't it? It's reducing the force as it reaches the top of the stroke, not preventing oscillation.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

cerebroside said:


> Dampening (vs damping) is correct in this case isn't it? It's reducing the force as it reaches the top of the stroke, not preventing oscillation.


I think you're right about it being correct in this case. I have heard the phrase "dampen the blow", which I guess equates to "soften the impact".


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

pastajet said:


> Yes, their track record hasn't been promising, but until this is tried and tested over time, this is all conjecture? It looks like an interesting design, lets leave it at that for now. I know Lee Lau can't wait to test one, right Lee?


No please. By all means - its all yours


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be one of the early testers if someone can tell me where to buy this thing.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Olis1 said:


> I'll be one of the early testers if someone can tell me where to buy this thing.


Me too. I have my LBS trying to source one... we'll see.


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

The Path said they should have them in in a couple days.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Let's hope they got it closer this time vs the Joplin. I think CB bought a flawed design with that thing.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I just looked at the video of the internals and how they work.

I have a bit more confidence in the design simulating bar clamps. I would speculate the post would get a bit chewed up over time and use. We'll have to wait and see. 

The good thing is that if the air seal fails, you can just pull the post up manually and it will stay up for your ride out or whatever. Not ideal, but you are not stuck with your seat at half mast the rest of the ride


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

I was thinking about the post getting chewed up too. Not sure how much it would matter as the seals to the piston is on the inner diameter of that post. Don't know what the clearances are to the outside of the post. Would need to see that to judge future issues.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

They are trying to sell it as "the eggbeater of the seatpost market"? And by that they mean shiny, prone to accidental disengagement and occasional catastrophic failure?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

First Look: Crankbrothers Kronolog Height-Adjustable Seatpost - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

If you put that on your Kona, you'll have a stinkylog. rft:

Has been mentioned,I to am hoping this will at some point be offered with some offset.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Jon Richard said:


> If you put that on your Kona, you'll have a stinkylog. rft:
> 
> Has been mentioned,I to am hoping this will at some point be offered with some offset.


I have a 2012 Reverb for the Honzo. The Stinky doesn't need one.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

eurospek said:


> I have a 2012 Reverb for the Honzo. The Stinky doesn't need one.


I rode with someone on a Honzo last Sunday, so I had a chance to check it out- very nice :thumbsup:

Thank you for the above link euro


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine is paid for and waiting for delivery... coming from a Joplin 4 too so I'll be the guinea pig, I guess =)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Raine said:


> Mine is paid for and waiting for delivery... coming from a Joplin 4 too so I'll be the guinea pig, I guess =)


congrats man! Did you read the email I posted in this thread from Crank Brothers? You are supposed to get a trade in discount on your Joplin! Contact CB, im sure they will still honor this!


----------



## cjonesin420 (Jul 27, 2009)

does anyone know if the spacer limits the extension or the compression?


----------



## TylerDCA (Jul 27, 2010)

It limits the extension


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

socalMX said:


> congrats man! Did you read the email I posted in this thread from Crank Brothers? You are supposed to get a trade in discount on your Joplin! Contact CB, im sure they will still honor this!


Interesting - I'll email them on Monday, thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

So anybody actually seen an online vendor selling/pre-selling one of theses? I've searched all of the regular places I buy stuff and even done a general search. I guess they are still trying to fill the preorders but I'd love to get my name on the list somewhere. If not anybody think they be available early in April? Been saving up for a G. Dropper but I think I'll try one of these out because I really like the design and with a 2 year warranty if something is bad in the design that should give them time to resolve the issue. But right now it just looks like a myth. Bigfoot may be easier to find than even a mention of one of these for sale. If they don't show up soon I'll probably just go with a GD because if I don't get it soon the wife and kids will probably just end up taking my little stash of money.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone got this already?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Played with one today at the shop when the rep stopped by. Really nice and light. Action was smooth and the build seems solid. Can't wait to get one.

MTBP


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

The shop I ordered from called the other day and said that the shipment should arrive sometime within the next 10 days


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

Subscribe...I'm interested in this post, sounds promising.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here's our first-look review.

Crank Brothers Kronolog Seatpost Revealed | Mountain Bike Review

I'll update with video of all the internals and design stages.

fc


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

My local shop is saying that their supplier won't have these until late summer. :skep:
Anyone else had better luck?


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

What are the advantages of this seatpost to regular ones? Does it act like a shock?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

It is adjustable on the fly, so you don't have to stop moving or get off the bike to put your seatpost down for downhill or up for climbs. The video francois posted above goes through it pretty well.


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

cerebroside said:


> My local shop is saying that their supplier won't have these until late summer. :skep:
> Anyone else had better luck?


My shop said their distributor will have them may 15th. Who knows?


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

looks like it survived WC DH


----------



## hssp (Aug 28, 2007)

Calhoun said:


> looks like it survived WC DH


So it handles clamping the inner shaft? Most seatposts should however survice WC DH unless you crash


----------



## h2ored (Oct 3, 2008)

Can you lift the bike by the seat with the post at ANY position? Everywhere seems to be saying that you can only do that at the lowest position.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

hssp said:


> So it handles clamping the inner shaft? Most seatposts should however survice WC DH unless you crash


the Joplin would stop working without a crash


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

francois said:


> Here's our first-look review.
> 
> Crank Brothers Kronolog Seatpost Revealed | Mountain Bike Review
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video! Yea, my Joplin4 on my NomadC has failed again! CB emailed me saying they will be offering a trade in value for the Krono... My only concern now is the mechanism not ollowing one to drop the seat all the way down as I like my seat really low! How tall is the mechanism? The collar on the Joplin is only about 3/4!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

socalMX said:


> Thanks for the video! Yea, my Joplin4 on my NomadC has failed again! CB emailed me saying they will be offering a trade in value for the Krono... My only concern now is the mechanism not ollowing one to drop the seat all the way down as I like my seat really low! How tall is the mechanism? The collar on the Joplin is only about 3/4!


Minimum exposed seatpost height is high at 5 inches + 2 inches to allow the rider to get the full 5 inches of adjustability. As a workaround, the max height of the post can be reduced with internal shims.


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

I email crankbrothers about availability in So Cal and they said late March, early April.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

They mentionened they are working on a 27.2 version but any words on 30.0???


----------



## hssp (Aug 28, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> They mentionened they are working on a 27.2 version but any words on 30.0???


What frames have 30.0? This is highly off standard dimensions, but can be fixed using a shim


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

It's not that uncommon... Older Norcos & Transitions used it among others.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone know the minimum insertion length of the krnonlog, or rather what's is total usable height fully extended? If it's 100mm minimum insert that would leave about 305 left over to the seat rails at the longest safe height. Or is it less than that? 

One of my KS posts with a 4" drop can extend about 241mm from the collar, while the other with 5" drop is 266mm, and I'm guessing KS's 6" drop then would go 292mm 

If the krnonlog can go 305 that allow me a more of a range in frame sizes. I like a super high seat compared to the frame. 

Also, I've never quite understood post lengths. When they say 405mm that doesn't mean it's 405mm plus the minimum insert right? It'd be much easier if they just listed posts with their total usable length. Unless I'm mistaken and that's what they already do?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

nord1899 said:


> Any online shops out there that have this available to order from? Or anyone know when its expected to be generally available?


Crank Brothers Kronolog Adjustable Height Seatpost - Pro Bike Supply


----------



## nord1899 (Aug 29, 2011)

Any online shops out there that have this available to order from? Or anyone know when its expected to be generally available?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Crank Brothers Kronolog Adjustable Height Seatpost - Pro Bike Supply


Not til May 15 for this shop!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

eurospek said:


> Crank Brothers Kronolog Adjustable Height Seatpost - Pro Bike Supply


Worst "company" that I've EVER had the pleasure to deal with. It's just a couple of guys with parts in their closets and no real phone # to get a hold of them on. They don't have in stock what they have on their website. They also sell on FleaBay and their reviews are awful.

Forewarned :thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah I was willing to give this post a try and still will but I needed to replace the KS I sold since I have a Moab trip planned for early May....couldnt wait. Got a spesh Blacklite.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

*Kronolog and KS Lev*

I have a kronolog waiting for me at my LBS. It does look nice. I am also considering to wait for a KS Lev, which should be out in 2 weeks. The Lev will be over $400.00 if not $450.00 which is steep... Kronolog is for $300.00.
But I do like the KS lever much more. It should be also a little bit lighter. Somewhere between 450g and 480g.
Thomson will be coming with their seatpost as well. But it is going to be >600g...
Hmm...


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

jazzanova said:


> I have a kronolog waiting for me at my LBS.


Who has these in stock?


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

jazzanova said:


> I have a kronolog waiting for me at my LBS. It does look nice. I am also considering to wait for a KS Lev, which should be out in 2 weeks. The Lev will be over $400.00 if not $450.00 which is steep... Kronolog is for $300.00.
> *But I do like the KS lever much more. It should be also a little bit lighter. Somewhere between 450g and 480g.*
> Thomson will be coming with their seatpost as well. But it is going to be >600g...
> Hmm...


KS drop seatpost - LEV - YouTube


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Need to replace the cable on your Kronolog already? 

Pinkbike's got ya cover!

Tech Tuesday - Crankbrothers Kronolog Cable Replacement - Pinkbike.com


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

I just bought mine. Waiting for it to arrive now.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw this seat post at a shop today, and the bridge between the seat rails is made of plastic. It seems like an independent part that you stick between the rails before you put the seat in the clamp.

Is this plastic just for holding things in the box, or is it actually used?
Does it make sense to have plastic there under tight compression from the clamp bolt? Its tiny and thin.
Do you need to move it every time you move the seat back and forward in the clamp, or is something holding it in place?

You can see the plastic part between the two red clamps in the photo. In person it looks skinny and fragile.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe you are mistaken on that piece being plastic.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

sir_crackien said:


> I believe you are mistaken on that piece being plastic.


So is there another metal piece in the box? I should have asked the guy in the shop.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

I have just mounted my Kronolog. The piece in between the saddlerails is plastic and yes you have to use it when mounting the saddle.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

KRob said:


> Still can't imagine it sealing as well as a simple round tube.


+1
why in the world couldn't they make it ROUND? I asure you that the edge is a high friction point that will cause more wear to the seal than if it would be round IMO
So maybe we have another cool looking POS


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

LBS sold two and has already had trouble with both. Setup issues and issues with the mechanical system on the post.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

jselwyn said:


> LBS sold two and has already had trouble with both. Setup issues and issues with the mechanical system on the post.


Please elaborate.


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah I was disappointed to find that part of the seat clamp was plastic, especially considering the price. That said, I have about 1/2 dozen rides on mine and it works well and hasn't broken. Set up was a no brainer, checked the air pressure and bolted it on.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, I sure hope mine doesn't give me any trouble. Still waiting for it to arrive at the bike shop so he can mail it to me...


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

They didn't say much. Just that there was trouble with the cable and setup one on and a separate issue with the actual mechanism on the second being very finicky. Hopefully they work great. I was hot to get one but didn't want to wait.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

The cable-issue is very delicate indeed, you should not make any tight turns otherwise the post will keep dropping (the mechanical clamp will not return to it clamp position)...found that out yesterday when mounting my post (you can read this also in the manual). So i would say that is not a malfunction of the post.


----------



## jkaylen (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - I picked up a Kronolog on Tuesday and had it installed within a few hours. A few points:

1) The cable length comes short. I have a Remedy 9 size 18.5" and I needed to replace the cable right away. I suggest you pick up a cable at the same time you pick up the Kronolog. That being said, install was easy.

2) The white area on the stanchion gets marked up by the clamping mechanism. Not a big deal, but why the heck did they paint it white??

3) The spring in the remote is a joke. They should have included a washer for it, as it starts to come through the hole. Also the spring scrapes against the inside of the trigger. This causes both noise and wear (I have flecks of aluminum on my handlebars now). Overall, I am not happy with the trigger design.

4) The biggest complaint I have is the design of the clamping mechanism. To activate the clamp, the cable pulls on one end of the clamp and the cable housing pushes upwards, squeezing the clamp together. This means that the cable housing moves everytime you use the seat post, several millimeters. The whole point of having the attachment point at the base of the seat was to get rid of cable movement! A few millimeters might not seem like a big deal, but it is enough to cause cable wear on my paint job. Additionally, because of using the cable housing as half of the actuation process, you are required to have a fair amount of play in the trigger. The Joplin's trigger felt far more responsive.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

jkaylen said:


> 4) The biggest complaint I have is the design of the clamping mechanism. To activate the clamp, the cable pulls on one end of the clamp and the cable housing pushes upwards, squeezing the clamp together. This means that the cable housing moves everytime you use the seat post, several millimeters. The whole point of having the attachment point at the base of the seat was to get rid of cable movement! A few millimeters might not seem like a big deal, but it is enough to cause cable wear on my paint job. Additionally, because of using the cable housing as half of the actuation process, you are required to have a fair amount of play in the trigger. The Joplin's trigger felt far more responsive.


This is very well explained in this setup video:

++ kronolog, eggbeaters, pumps, cranks, bottom brackets, multi tools : CrankBrothers ++

If this is the biggest concern about the post, I still think it's a winner. It's good to have some hands-on feedback from real users at last. Keep it coming!


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

I just installed mine. Got the spacer installed, it is taped to the instruction sheet. I even cabled up my KS remote, as I am used to the way it feels. The post is super smooth, and works without a hitch so far. If the seat clamp holds up, I think this post is going to be a winner.


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

jkaylen said:


> 3) The spring in the remote is a joke. They should have included a washer for it, as it starts to come through the hole. Also the spring scrapes against the inside of the trigger. This causes both noise and wear (I have flecks of aluminum on my handlebars now). *Overall, I am not happy with the trigger design.*
> 
> 4) The biggest complaint I have is the design of the clamping mechanism. To activate the clamp, the cable pulls on one end of the clamp and the cable housing pushes upwards, squeezing the clamp together. This means that the cable housing moves everytime you use the seat post, several millimeters. The whole point of having the attachment point at the base of the seat was to get rid of cable movement! A few millimeters might not seem like a big deal, but it is enough to cause cable wear on my paint job. Additionally, because of using the cable housing as half of the actuation process, you are required to have a fair amount of play in the trigger. *The Joplin's trigger felt far more responsive.*


Would you foresee any issues with leaving the joplin (or in my case the maverick speed ball r) remote on there and using it? I would prefer to just keep mine as I'm used to using my pointer finger over the top of the trigger vs using my thumb.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

hmmm... was just on the brink of ordering one of these and now the first bad reports are coming in. I'm going to wait a bit. First review in the review section is real bad.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

markymark said:


> hmmm... was just on the brink of ordering one of these and now the first bad reports are coming in. I'm going to wait a bit. First review in the review section is real bad.


I'm kind of curious as to how much of that bad review IS actually poor installation. It seems to me that based on how the mechanism works it would be really easy to install it without enough slack in the cable, which would result in the mechanism continuously activating as the bike moves and the post randomly dropping. This is probably exacerbated by the apparently very short cable.

On the other hand it could be an actual problem, but based on how it works and the other positive reports, the above sounds a lot more likely. From what I hear from the local shops I don't think I'm going to be able to get my hands on one for at least a month, so at least I can wait and let other people work out the kinks.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

Scotth72 said:


> I just installed mine. Got the spacer installed, it is taped to the instruction sheet. I even cabled up my KS remote, as I am used to the way it feels. The post is super smooth, and works without a hitch so far. If the seat clamp holds up, I think this post is going to be a winner.


So it works ok with the ks lever?


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

The KS remote works ok so far. It is a bit notchy on initial stroke, I think because the lever arm is shorter than the CB lever. 
I have it set up without the elbow, just a smooth curve of housing from the bar to the frame. I am using quality 4mm shift housing and a quality shift cable for actuation. I will report again after a couple of rides.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

anyone concerned about the cable moving or freeplay in the trigger might want to watch this:






Crank Brothers Kronolog Setup - YouTube

edit: added link, don't know why the embed isn't showing up.

.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

What? I dont see a link.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

markymark said:


> anyone concerned about the cable moving or freeplay in the trigger might want to watch this:
> ...
> Crank Brothers Kronolog Setup - YouTube
> ...
> .


Haha, guess I was right then. Sounds like they shot themselves in the foot a bit by including such a short cable.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont like the fact that the cables housing moves. 

Anyone has installed this on a trance x?


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

I picked up mine two days ago. I walked into my LBS expecting to be on a waiting list to get one. They had one sitting in the display case and I walked out the door with a 10% discount. I installed it in just a few minutes and went for a short ride before I had to go to work. Most of you guys are saying that the cable was too short but I actually had to shorten mine after that first ride. I ride a large Rumblefish and it was just a smidge too long. It works great and is super smooth. I have no complaints. Yes the cable moves a tiny bit but is that really a huge deal for you guys? My only real complaint is how slow the rebound is. I would prefer if it just shoot up at full speed instead of slowing down for the last bit of travel. That is just personal preference though and not a big deal. 

As long as you take the time and set it up correctly with a bit of play in the trigger like the instructions say you should have no problems. I haven't at least. Needless to say, I am a satisfied Kronolog user.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

The cable was too long for my Mount Vision...

I used today and it works great, ofcourse i cannot say anything on durability now. The post seemed to drop a few mm and settle than (when in normal ride mode), i guess this has something to do with the used pressure in the post. The range is 50psi to 80psi. Since i am not that light i suppose i have to use 80psi, where i have put in 60psi only. So for my next ride i will add some air.

On the theme of adjustable seatposts i can say that i'm happy to have one now. So easy to use with remote. Just perfect! But like i said, that goes for all adjustable posts. Not only CB Kronolog.


----------



## gravityfreaky (Mar 14, 2006)

I've done three rides on mine now and here are my thoughts:
1. Cable was too short for my Intense Tracer (large) so like others had to spend an extra $20 on cables (at my rip-off lbs)
2. Installing the new cable is easy but I can see where people may be going wrong. At the lever if the cable isn't sitting right it'll grind and feel rough. Remove and refit and all is well.
3. You have to cut the inner cable off just above where it is crimped. Failure to do so and the extra length will touch the top inside of the mechanism cover and prevent the mechanism from engaging the post so it will pop up and stay that way. Easy to remedy.
4. ISSUE: the seat clamp has come loose twice per ride (3 rides). Even after removing the bolt and loctighting it - it still came loose yesterday. Cleaned the threads last night with isoprope and re-applied loctight so am hoping that does the trick but definitely not as secure as a two bolt (Thomson like) set-up.
5. The action is smooth when sitting on the seat or applying some pressure to it. However, if the seat is down and there is no weight on it, it take more force on the lever to get the seat top pop up and doesn't feel smooth (at the lever that is). There is obviously a lot of tension on the mechanism which is ballanced somewhat when you're seated making release easier. 

Overall the post is working well but if the seat keeps coming loose I'll be sending it back. The quality seem ok albeit slightly agricultural feeling when compared to a hydraulic post.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree on your point 5, although i have no issue with it, but you need more force when you want the post to return to normal ride mode.

I have no issue on the saddle though. Bolted it down very thight. Did you use the 12nm as stated on the post? And did you use the plastic 'thing' in between the rails?


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

If the plastic "thingy" wedged between the seat rails is not doing its job (compresses), the regular posts of CB ships with an aluminum version.


----------



## gravityfreaky (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes I used the plastic bridge. I don't have a torque wrench so I don't know how tight I made it but made it as tight as I thought I could without snapping the bolt. Will see if it stays tight on the next ride.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, i don't have a torque wrench also, at least not one that goes to 12nm. So i did it also by hand. 12nm is pretty tight if you use a small screwdriver. Maybe you just have a faulty bolt.....


----------



## jkaylen (Feb 5, 2011)

I picked up a 25in/lbs to 250in/lbs torque wrench from Sears for about $55 a few months ago and it has been one of the best bike tool investments I have made (repair stand is the top, by far). I used it to tighten the seat clamp bolt and have had no issues after multiple rides. I also use the torque wrench for disassembling and re-greasing my rear triangle. Love it.

On the Kronolog, after replacing the cable I am having far better performance. I did have an issue one time where I didn't fully engage the lever and the seat made a grinding noise as it lifted up. Won't be doing that again. Overall I am happy with it. I just wish they had included an unattached cable I could've cut to length myself.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

That is a very good idea! So CB, if you are reading here: do not mount the cable and just deliver a long inner and outer cable with it.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

saturnine said:


> when is cannondale going to step up and make a dropper post using lefty tech/


I like my seatpost, not on zee left side, and not on zee right side, but right een zee middle. Und I like zee rubber side down, but sometimes eet is all zee way around.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Fitted on a Giant Reign size M (23” TT) with original cable, no issues. If anything we could have cut it an inch shorter, but left it the way it is since everything was connected properly out of the box.

To get some slack on the cable near the post, we did not zip tie the last cable attachment point on the frame (the one that is closest to the seat tube). This gives the cable freedom to move up and down. Took 10 minutes to do.

Seat had to be tightened again with the plastic piece.
It seems that the whole point of a stationary cable attachment is missed when the cable still moves and needs to be connected in a way that has slack. The plastic piece between the rails is lame.

Impression from one ride: Works great on the trail with no issues, other than sloppy feel on the level. No side to side movement, no violent ball busting extension. Goes up and down quickly but not scary quickly.


----------



## jkaylen (Feb 5, 2011)

I have an 18.5 Remedy and ran it from left grip across front of bike and then along the underside of the top tube and up to the seat post. The original cable was about 2 inches too short.


----------



## RacerDad46 (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys the trade-in program is true. Since I live local I was able to go right into CrankBrothers headquarters and pick up a new Kronolog in exchange for my old Joplin 4. The price was a measly $150 +tax. I even got to meet the designer of the product. Really cool company with great customer service

I just installed it on my Trek Remedy 8. Got it done fast without any hiccups. Just make sure to give it 2-3mm of slack on the actuator like the instructions say to prevent any unwanted deployment. So far so good just testing it around my driveway it's already miles better than the Joplin it just replaced. Buttery smooth.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Picked mine up yesterday, looks really good up close. Went to install it and in out-of-the-box configuration it was about 1 inch too high. They do include a spacer to install to limit the fully extended length, but when it came time to install the spacer you need a special tool to disassemble the seat post! The tool is a Park Tool SPA-2 spanner, about $9 online so I ordered that as well, should arrive tomorrow. However I am a little disappointed that I already spent the $300 for the post and have to buy a separate tool just to take it apart for that spacer thing.

I think I'll email CB about the trade-in thing since I bought a Joplin 4 a couple months ago, make up some of that $$ back.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

RacerDad46 said:


> Guys the trade-in program is true. Since I live local I was able to go right into CrankBrothers headquarters and pick up a new Kronolog in exchange for my old Joplin 4. The price was a measly $150 +tax. I even got to meet the designer of the product. Really cool company with great customer service
> 
> I just installed it on my Trek Remedy 8. Got it done fast without any hiccups. Just make sure to give it 2-3mm of slack on the actuator like the instructions say to prevent any unwanted deployment. So far so good just testing it around my driveway it's already miles better than the Joplin it just replaced. Buttery smooth.


I'm tempted to do this... Think I'll be getting ahold of them today, and should have a Kronolog on the way shortly!


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Anybody know when/where these will be available? I've seen a few people mention they've bought one but I haven't found one for sale yet.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Got mine installed and did a test ride just to get the feel for it:

1. For my Pivot 5.7 the cable length was fine; I did end up swapping it out anyways with Jagwire to match my derailleur cable/brake hoses.

2. Like others mentioned above, cable installation needed a little tweaking. Since I was switching to Jagwire (thicker cable housing) the housing was tight inside the small plastic cable holder at the bottom of the post. Turns out that to get smooth actuation the cable housing MUST be able to slide through that plastic piece freely, or the bottom lever won't release from the post. All it took was a few seconds with a reamer to open the hole (again it's plastic so no problems with special tools) and the cable housing had ample room to slide.

3. I do suggest that before you tighten the cable set screw that you A. make sure the spring inside the trigger is flush but not compressed, and B. dial out the tension adjuster on the trigger about 3 1/2 turns before final assembly. That way you can fine tune the cable actuation once you lock the cable in place. I found that you have to get the cable tension in the right "sweet spot" and the post will move up and down easily with the trigger.

4. The saddle seems to be staying in place (unlike some complaints in this thread) but I'll reserve final comment until I get the bike on the trail. I did clean all of the surfaces (the side metal clamps, the bolt, the top of the seat post) with some isopropyl to remove any grease/oil, so maybe that helped.

5. On my bike with the seat post all the way inside the seat tube, the saddle was still about 15mm higher than I preferred. Installing the internal spacer is a little time-consuming, but not difficult as long as you have that Park Tool SPA-2 spanner wrench I mentioned in an earlier post. Getting the outside cap off was easy )make sure you compress the seat post to relieve tension); getting the inside cap off took some muscle and some faith since it's threadlocked, but once you break it loose the rest of the job is fine. Just make sure you have a lot of rags around - there's grease everywhere on this thing.

So far, I like it. I'm coming from a Joplin 4R which served me well, we'll see how the Kronolog holds up this weekend.

EDIT: added some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

I got my first ride in today. I'm very happy I got this one. I've owned a Joplin, gravity dropper and last a ks 950r. This one is the best (at least initially). 0 play. It feels like a rigid post when locked. I'm running 80 psi and love the fast return. This post probably is no good for the short. I'm 6'3 on a large frame and only could lower it about an inch. It feels very smooth and precise. The locking mechanism works well. If this thing is durable it will be the one to get. Time will tell.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

anyone know if crank brothers will be at sea otter this weekend? I wonder if I could just bring my post with me and see if they can do anything there...wishful thinking


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

Before I went out for my 3rd ride on the post yesterday I noticed a bit of play in the post. If I grab the front and back of my saddle and rock it back and for the post will move. It's only a small amount, not enough to notice, but I can post a video if anybody is wanting to see it. Also I am finding the return super slow but I haven't checked the psi since the first ride.

Also, I am noticing the cable starting to rub through the barrel adjuster on the remote. I have little flakes of aluminum on the bars like somebody else was saying. Not sure what to do about that. All in all though I am satisfied with this post so far.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

If any one is at Sea Otter, you can bring CB your old Joplin and walk away with a new Kronolog for just $150...Too bad im 6 hours south!


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

darnelli said:


> anyone know if crank brothers will be at sea otter this weekend? I wonder if I could just bring my post with me and see if they can do anything there...wishful thinking


That'd be helpful, and you could include the slow return action so we are all on the same page.
Maybe a rep from Crank bros. will respond.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

jimarin said:


> I got my first ride in today. I'm very happy I got this one. I've owned a Joplin, gravity dropper and last a ks 950r. This one is the best (at least initially). 0 play. It feels like a rigid post when locked. I'm running 80 psi and love the fast return. This post probably is no good for the short. I'm 6'3 on a large frame and only could lower it about an inch. It feels very smooth and precise. The locking mechanism works well. If this thing is durable it will be the one to get. Time will tell.


Could you post a video of the posts return action?


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

I started out with ~85psi and a friend with a Reverb thought my return speed was comically fast. Today, I dropped it to 65psi and it slowed way down. It also feels like the lever needs less force to release the locking mechanism which is nice. Given the tiny amount of air they hold (barely a gnats fart of air was released) I imagine the pressure shoots way up when you drop the post (PV = nRT and what not) so I think I'm gonna stick with a lower pressure to not tax the seals too much.

65 is slower but not so slow that it's unusable.


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll take a video with my camera phone and upload it somewhere, post it here.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Anita Handle said:


> I started out with ~85psi and a friend with a Reverb thought my return speed was comically fast. Today, I dropped it to 65psi and it slowed way down. It also feels like the lever needs less force to release the locking mechanism which is nice. Given the tiny amount of air they hold (barely a gnats fart of air was released) I imagine the pressure shoots way up when you drop the post (PV = nRT and what not) so I think I'm gonna stick with a lower pressure to not tax the seals too much.
> 
> 65 is slower but not so slow that it's unusable.


Seems like 60-70 is the sweet spot for psi, after fine tuning I also have mine at 65psi; I went as ow as 55psi but it wasn't enough to push the seatpost all the way up (it would stop about 3/4" short of full extension) whereas anything above 75psi is dangerous to "the jewels".

It does say "50-100psi" on the post, I can't imagine who would do 100psi and still want kids in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Crank Brothers Kronolog Movement on Vimeo

Here's a video (same video, two sources) I made showing the movement of the Kronolog at 85-psi, then at 65-psi. Note that the sound in the video isn't as loud as it seems; there's some echo from the garage, and my bike stand getting tapped by the rear axle. But it's not silent - you have to expect some sound when you hit the trigger because of how the Kronolog uses a two mechanical levers to hold the post. Doesn't bother me at all, in fact on the trails a couple days ago (test ride #1) I liked that I could hear the seat post levers release when I hit the trigger, giving me an audible indication that the seat post did move.


----------



## StanSuarez (Jul 12, 2011)

"Private Video" on the VIMEO link can't be watched. No, I don't have a VIMEO account.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

StanSuarez said:


> "Private Video" on the VIMEO link can't be watched. No, I don't have a VIMEO account.


Fixed that =)


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

thanks raine, great vid, although you could change the caption to read 'at 85psi say goodbye to fathers day' ouch.

saw this vid come up after yours, a bit more kronolog:
MVI_0359.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

markymark said:


> thanks raine, great vid, although you could change the caption to read 'at 85psi say goodbye to fathers day' ouch.
> 
> saw this vid come up after yours, a bit more kronolog:


Yeah I wasn't about to do a full-blown review on it, just showing the movement since that seems to be what most are looking for. 

Hey how'd you get the video to show up in your post?


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Raine said:


> Yeah I wasn't about to do a full-blown review on it, just showing the movement since that seems to be what most are looking for.
> 
> Hey how'd you get the video to show up in your post?


your embed vids are showing in your post btw, sometimes you have to refresh when you post up a youtube clip to see it, I have no idea why. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

markymark said:


> your embed vids are showing in your post btw, sometimes you have to refresh when you post up a youtube clip to see it, I have no idea why. :thumbsup:


Weird, now they're showing up. Go figure


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

BTW if anyone is interested, I've got my Joplin 4R in the classifieds. I was going to do the trade-in program with CB but you have to buy your Kronolog there from them (I pre-ordered mine elsewhere) so I'm not eligible. But if you want to buy my old Joplin 4R and trade-it in yourself, I get rid of the old post, you get a new Kronolog and save about $15.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

was able to upgrade my post at sea otter from the Joplin, worked out nicely

unfortunately I didnt bring my bike so I set up myself and I'm on the verge of the post being a bit high, I'll probably need to throw 2-3mm spacer in there (cut down) but I don't have the spa-2 park tool

anyway to get this spacer installed without using a spa-2 or do I need to go out and buy this ten buck tool for a one time use? any standard house or bike tools able to do the job?

thanks in advance


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

darnelli said:


> was able to upgrade my post at sea otter from the Joplin, worked out nicely
> 
> unfortunately I didnt bring my bike so I set up myself and I'm on the verge of the post being a bit high, I'll probably need to throw 2-3mm spacer in there (cut down) but I don't have the spa-2 park tool
> 
> ...


As far as I have experienced there is no way to get the spacer inside without the SPA-2 or something similar that can grab the two pin holes perfectly. Anything loose will just slip out and/or mess up the holes. If you don't want to spring for the SPA-2, I guess you can visit your local bike shop... but for me I ended up opening the post a few times - once after initial install to put the 20mm spacer in, again after one ride to try an extra 20mm spacer, then a third time to get it just right with a 30mm (combined) spacer. that said, if 2-3mm bothers you, you might be better off spending the $10 so you can get the post height perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

yea that's what i was thinking, where did you get the extra spacers? thanks for the help


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

darnelli said:


> yea that's what i was thinking, where did you get the extra spacers? thanks for the help


I just went to the local hardware store and found some rubber spacers that had the same inner diameter as the one included with the seat post. Make sure you find something with the exact inner diameter - I figured something too tight might cause resistance, while something too loose might move around and cause some noise. They had plastic spacers also, but I tried the rubber instead - 5mm above the Crank Brothers spacer and 5mm below... went with rubber to act like a "cushion" so when the post rose up to the top it wouldn't have that "slam" noise, and it actually works


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Raine said:


> I just went to the local hardware store and found some rubber spacers that had the same inner diameter as the one included with the seat post. Make sure you find something with the exact inner diameter - I figured something too tight might cause resistance, while something too loose might move around and cause some noise. They had plastic spacers also, but I tried the rubber instead - 5mm above the Crank Brothers spacer and 5mm below... went with rubber to act like a "cushion" so when the post rose up to the top it wouldn't have that "slam" noise, and it actually works


What is your height? I have a kronolog coming by mail and I'm thinking ill need to install the spacer too. Im 5'6" and I have a 2012 trance, the thing with my frame is that i usually need to cut the seat post so i can adjust it to the heights i like. I have to do this because of the screw that holds the upper part of the rear triangle, it is very high and the post will not go all the way down.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

cool, got a picture of what you used? i'll probably run by the hardware store today to pick some up, thanks for the help!


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

kevingp said:


> What is your height? I have a kronolog coming by mail and I'm thinking ill need to install the spacer too. Im 5'6" and I have a 2012 trance, the thing with my frame is that i usually need to cut the seat post so i can adjust it to the heights i like. I have to do this because of the screw that holds the upper part of the rear triangle, it is very high and the post will not go all the way down.


I'm 5'9"-5'10" ... and there's no cutting on the Kronolog. You might have to go with the Giant Contact Switch instead, my brother also has a 2012 Trance X3 and he runs the Contact Switch with no fitment issues... not sure if the Kronolog will work for you, because when the saddle is at its lowest point it still sits about 2" above the seatpost clamp, due to the wedge mechanism being external.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

How much does it measure from the bottom to the mechanism?


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

kevingp said:


> How much does it measure from the bottom to the mechanism?


Took some pics for ya, here's the specs:









With the saddle all the way down, the measurement from the centerbolt of the saddle mounting and the top of my seat post clamp (Crank Brothers Split QR) is 3.5" exact.









A closer look, adjusted in Photoshop because I have overhead lights and the saddle was casting a shadow - 3.5" exactly from center bolt to seat clamp.









Mech measurement from the seat post seal to the top of the seat post clamp = 2.5" exact. Coincidentally, you can see the red Park Tool SPA-2 spanner tool hanging on the shelf of my bike stand in the background.

Another side note: For those coming from a Joplin 4 (like me), switching to a Kronolog required changes. Where my Joplin seat post was raised up about 1.5" to get my saddle height right, the Kronolog is inserted all the way into the seat post tube AND I had to add a 30mm spacer inside the Kronolog to limit the height of the saddle at full extension so that it was in the same position as my saddle with the Joplin.

Also, the saddle mounting is not offset to the rear like on the Joplin; I previously had my saddle rails slid all the way forward with the Joplin; for the Kronolog to get the same fore/aft saddle position I had to slide the rails all the way forward.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks!
I guess ill need to add the spacer too.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

how to remove the metal insert? i've attached a picture of where i'm at right now (instruction step 6)

it doesn't specify using the red spanner, but i don't see how you can remove it without

i'm having a hard time with that tool getting grip and twisting it, it's slipping out and scratching the metal surface

anyone have tips? thanks.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

I see where you're at... the metal insert on your post is still a little sunken in - try this: 

1. First of all, to make things easier zip-tie the lever arms closed (in the mechanism) so that you can slide the seat post open/closed at will.
2. Thread the black outer cap onto the center "pole" (the blue part in step 4 on the instructions).
3. Using the black cap as a handle, push it back towards the post housing - basically extending the seat post to full length. If there's resistance, tap the pin in the Schrader valve to release some air.
4. with the seat post fully extended, SLOWLY pull on the black cap again to pull the internals out towards the bottom of the seat post. 

If you get it just right the silver metal insert should be about 1/4" from the edge of the outer housing. That should give you ample room to get the SPA-2 flush with the silver metal insert for the best leverage. Then use the SPA-2 and twist the metal insert out just like with the black outer cap. I think I mentioned in an earlier post that the threadlock on the silver metal insert is pretty tight - it is! But it will loosen up with the right amount of leverage. Also it would help if you clamped the post on a bike stand so that you can apply the leverage perpendicular to the post, instead of trying to hold the post with one hand while trying to apply leverage to the SPA-2 with the other hand. (I used the bike stand method)

Although the instructions don't specifically show it, I think they assumed that since the face of the metal insert is the same as the black outer cap with the two spanner holes (step 6), that it's a given to use the SPA-2 tool... plus in step 8 they do show the spanner as required to re-tighten down the silver metal insert.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

sweet thanks, that helped

the key was once i took the first cap off, i hit the lever again and pushed down some more (you'll think there isn't anymore to go but it'll move) and let go, that leaves the metal cap in the picture sitting pretty high for the tool, just as raine said

then i put a zip tie on the spa-2 (great suggestion), and put a pvc pipe on the end (2ft) to use as a torque bar, got it off decently easy after that

now to dial in what size spacer...

i went to the hardware store and bought some nylon bushings with a 0.3'' ID, i'll play around with different sizes that way


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

When I mentioned the zip-ties it was to hold the seat post's clamping mechanism (the two levers) together so you can slide the seat post in/out while trying to get that silver metal ring out =)


----------



## Boondock Saint (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm digging the looks of these. I may pull the trigger here soon.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

So who has these in stock?


----------



## dorkboy (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm also thinking that this post might be the best. Mechanical stuff is easy to repair and adjust.


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Simplemind said:


> So who has these in stock?


Good question.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Simplemind said:


> So who has these in stock?


Universal Cycles - 30.9, Black/Red

Universal Cycles -- Crank Brothers Kronolog Seatpost


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

in the trees said:


> Universal Cycles - 30.9, Black/Red
> 
> Universal Cycles -- Crank Brothers Kronolog Seatpost


Thanks for the link. Can't believe I didn't check there 1st.

Got one on the way.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

if anyone is up for it I'll trade my black lever and clamp for the red, if anyone is local to the bay area, I'll throw some cash too


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

darnelli said:


> if anyone is up for it I'll trade my black lever and clamp for the red, if anyone is local to the bay area, I'll throw some cash too


Why didn't you just buy the red?


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

darnelli said:


> if anyone is up for it I'll trade my black lever and clamp for the red, if anyone is local to the bay area, I'll throw some cash too


I think I'm getting a red one by mail, ordered black but they only had red stock so i asked them to ship w/e they had. PM me.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

in the trees said:


> Universal Cycles - 30.9, Black/Red
> 
> Universal Cycles -- Crank Brothers Kronolog Seatpost


Nice! Just canceled my order with someone else. Now I'll have it when my new bike comes next week!


----------



## Olis1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone see any shops with a 31.6 black/red?


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

Raine said:


> Why didn't you just buy the red?


when i upgraded my joplin 4 at sea otter, they only had black


----------



## eastshorebiker (Nov 21, 2010)

What's up? These posts are unavailable in Canada!!


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Anyone have any more ride reports of this thing yet? There's, like, 3 people on here who have given their views. There must be heaps of kronologs out there in the field now.

Lurkers, stop sitting there, give us your opinions! And more pics, please


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

I just shipped my old Maverick Speedball R/Joplin today for the trade-in program. I think the trade-in program is a very sweet deal, and I'm really looking forward to trying the Kronolog out on my Mojo HD.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

There is indeed another thread in this Forum regarding this post. Might be worth a read for those really interested in this dropper post. Bottom line, after 6 rides I'm pretty disappointed and have to rate this product (or at least the one I received, as my reviews are based on a sample of 1) a big fail. The link below should take you to the other thread if you are interested in the details. The other thread was started by MTBR member gibbons, and he has some good info on the post, and also had better luck with his...

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/kronolog-installed-my-bike-my-initial-impressions-777351.html


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

yeah, ronski, you're one of the 3 reviewers I was talking about :thumbsup:

Doesn't sound like it's going to be a winner, too bad, I was really excited about this one.

Like someone else has said on here, they should have used a coil spring instead of air and it would have been perfect. The locking mechanism is the genius in the design, who cares about an air spring. Make it a real spring and it would be so much more reliable, it'd be like a GD with looks - imagine that. Captain Hindsight signing off .


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there any way to combine these two threads?
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain...e-my-initial-impressions-777351-new-post.html


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I've only had a couple of hard rides with the post installed but so far it's been working flawlessly.Well, almost.The barrel adjuster on the lever tends to wind itself back in on really rocky/bumpy rides.Other than that everything's been perfect: no pressure loss, smooth and controlled action, no sloppiness.I can only hope things stay the same in the future.The barrel adjuster problem is easily remedied anyway.

Marko


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

I've done probably 6 or 8 rides on it now. The button seems to not be as notchy (I think someone described the cable exiting the barrel adjuster towards the lever as making a sharp bend and possibly causing the multi-stranded cable to rub along the ribbing of the strands, this seems like part of it), mine is holding air, returns at a comfortable rate, and still has no wiggle. One thing I'm noticing though is that the quill, as CB calls the moving shaft, is getting notched on the rear silver strip from the plates wedging against it. If it's in one of the notches I notice that I have to unweight the saddle or else pressing the button is pretty hard. Front side is still smooth. I do weigh 215 with no gear. I'm calling them about this today because I'm concerned that the little notches will act as serrations and eat through the rubber seal. Also because I think it could be smoother to release.

Oh, I also lost my removable cable cover in a small tumble yesterday. I didn't notice it was gone until I was back at the trailhead. I emailed them to see what a replacement costs. Would be nice if they had a set screw or something but it's mostly my fault.

So far, still liking the post and loving having an adjustable post, in general.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

I just installed my post, will send pictures later. I just need to know if the plastic thing that goes between the saddle is supposed to be loose after you tighten the saddle clamp


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

kevingp said:


> I just installed my post, will send pictures later. I just need to know if the plastic thing that goes between the saddle is supposed to be loose after you tighten the saddle clamp


NO! The plastic thing is holding your rails apart so the tighter you tension the saddle clamp, the more inward force your saddle rails are getting. It should be like a vice where your saddle rails and the plastic insert are being held in compression by the saddle clamp.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*Lefty post*



saturnine said:


> when is cannondale going to step up and make a dropper post using lefty tech/


...when someone make a frame with a seattube that large


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

I just looked at the instructions, the bridge that goes between the clamps is loose even after i tighten the screws. I left the shop so I dont have the tool needed for the screw.. will try to loose it again to see if theres something stuck somewhere.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, so im still unable to get the saddle installed, the plastic bridge between the clamps is loose even after i torque the clamps.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

My trance X with Kronolog


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

kevingp said:


> Ok, so im still unable to get the saddle installed, the plastic bridge between the clamps is loose even after i torque the clamps.
> View attachment 693164
> 
> View attachment 693165
> ...


What saddle is that? The rails look larger than the rails on my saddle so I'm wondering if this style of clamp can handle a larger diameter rail. Still, if you've tightened down the bolt to the specified torque I'm surprised that it wouldn't push your rails in until they were squeezing the plastic thingy. I went and felt mine and it is pretty tight in there, doesn't budge.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Its the saddle that the bike came with.
I dont have any specs on it.


----------



## TylerDCA (Jul 27, 2010)

The seals don't mean much on a mechanical post. Those seals have nothing to do with the air spring, so as long as it doesn't get sloppy then no issues.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

Anita Handle said:


> I'm calling them about this today because I'm concerned that the little notches will act as serrations and eat through the rubber seal. Also because I think it could be smoother to release.


it seems that the serrations, in conjunction with the metal plate clamping mechanisms, is a recipe for undue contamination and slider / seal wear. degradation of the post surface over time looks inevitable. time will tell, of course...


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

After cleaning it off and feeling around on it, It's not as serrated as I initially thought. CB said that they did have one prototype that had slightly deeper notching than normal but that it worked itself out over time, with the clamping and unclamping of the retention plates. They said I could return it to let them look at it and either attempt to make it work perfectly or warranty it. I'm going to see if it works itself out and send it in if it get's worse.

they also explained how the post slippage thing happens and why it would be caused by improper installation. 
-cable is installed without enough clearance to move up and down as button is pressed and released.
-button is pressed, post releases from plates and is moved under rider weight, and then the button is released but doesn't fully release due to the cable clearance. So it's as if you partially pushed the button. This causes the plates to not "bite" into the post well.
-Rider places weight onto saddle, post slips due to the plates not being allowed to properly grab the quill.
-slipping post causes the mating surfaces of the quill and plates to wear down and not grab onto each other as well. At this point, even if you correct the cable routing, the damage is done and you'll keep getting slippage which causes even more damage.

made sense to me.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Anita Handle said:


> they also explained how the post slippage thing happens and why it would be caused by improper installation.
> -cable is installed without enough clearance to move up and down as button is pressed and released.
> -button is pressed, post releases from plates and is moved under rider weight, and then the button is released but doesn't fully release due to the cable clearance. So it's as if you partially pushed the button. This causes the plates to not "bite" into the post well.
> -Rider places weight onto saddle, post slips due to the plates not being allowed to properly grab the quill.
> ...


Makes sense to me too but it also seems this is a major weakness and possible point of failure. If the mating surfaces can wear down that fast, it points in the direction of the system not having long term reliability. We'll see as more users get their hand on them.


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

OK so bad news mine is going back after just a month's worth of riding due to a failure. Just to give you and idea I'd estimate it has less than 20 hours on it. I get to ride about 3 times a week maybe 4 hours total. I'm 150 lbs, 5'7" and not really an aggressive rider. Although I do use it a lot because I've really been trying to practice my cornering so anytime I'm on a downhill I'm dropping the seat. For a month the thing worked flawlessly. Install was easy and I worked really hard to make sure I did it right. About an 1/8" play in the lever. No binding in the cable (I can completely rotate the the handlebars either direction). But yesterday I got maybe 1/4 mile into my ride and hit a rock and felt something weird. Felt like the seat dropped just a little. Sure enough hit the trigger seat pops up maybe 1/8-1/4 inch. Well I'm thinking maybe I didn't have it all the way up when I started. Nope. Hit another bump felt the same thing. Push the button post comes up same amount. So I ride my loop, all of 3.25 miles. When I really get into a rocky climb the post drops more than 1". Probably like 1.5". Enough that pedaling just feels wrong. Get to the top and start messing with it and all I have to do is sit on the saddle and it drops 1/8". Then give it a little bump with my butt and it drops more than an inch. Get back to the truck and pull the cover off. I can push it with my hand and see the bottom clamp deflect down. That's my 1/8" drop. I shouldn't be able to do that with my hand. Then give it another harder push with some body weight and the post slides down like butter until it finally bids after moving more than an inch.

1 month guys with nowhere near as much riding as many of you do. Keep this in mind if you decide to purchase.

Now good news. I immediately call CB and talk to a guy named Nick. Super nice and understanding. HOWEVER he did tell me the movement on a smaller scale is a known issue that has just started popping up in the last couple of days in New In Box stems. He said there are some tolerance issues coming out of Taiwan with the binder stem interface. Where the tooth on the binder(s) doesn't bite into the post. He was surprised to hear I had no issues for a month. My inclination is that on mine the binder interface has worn way so that it no longer bites into the post. 

Now my biggest fear, send my 1 month old $300 plus bike stem back to them for repair. I really wanted to blow up at that point as anything like this should have a 30 day no questions asked replacement or refund as long as the owner hasn't done something stupid. The the deal was they sent me an RA through email to ship it back. So there's a week in shipping just to get it to them. Then they'd repair it the day it got in and ship it back. There's another week. I told him that time frame didn't really seem right since the thing's practically new and shouldn't they expedite that and ship me a new one while the old one was on it's way back. He said he could check on that but didn't sound hopeful. So I pushed for express shipping both ways and he said he'd try that. So I'm really trying not to loose it since I knew buying this 1st generation and with CB reputation what I was probably getting into. But still it sucks. And for all of you thinking about buying one I'd strongly suggest waiting. If I had it to do over I probably by the Giant Control for $100 less than the Kronolog and local dealer support. Although I did my Kronolog from a local deal they got it special for me so that's why I went directly to CB.

So post failure very bad, very unhappy. Customer service pretty good. I actually got an email from Nick about 5 minutes later that they were shipping me another post the same day (yesterday). So somehow he managed to swing that. For which I am very thankful. But it shouldn't have failed so quickly. Unfortunately they didn't ship it expedited so it's still going to take a week for it to get to me. Kind of cheap in my opinion considering 2 day UPS probably would have only cost them another $10 and would have made me a very satisfied customer with their customer service.

I truly think my install was top notch and I'd really like to know if I did something to cause this failure. But really what can somebody do here that they shouldn't? Sit on the seat push the lever and it goes down. Stand up and push the lever and it comes up. Seems like a no-brainer. Although I have be doing some reading about needing to "fully" activate the lever then push down and real specific ways of working the mechanism like that. But for me that's a little to much fine motor skill for the way "I" think these should work.

One thing I have found, infinite adjustablity IMO, overrated. My seat is usually up or down. Sometimes I like to have 1" of drop. Other than that the rest is fluff. Gravity Dropper may be the ticket here for those looking in the future, or maybe the Command Post.

Well I'll get the new one next Monday and install it. If it has problems you'll definitely hear about it.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

hmmmm..... sounds like this post has promise, but I'm going to wait out gen II. Perhaps it will be sorted.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Standing by for all the CBs haters in 3...2....1..............
> 
> MTBP


I haven't read this thread yet but I still don't understand where this reputation comes from for broken pedals. I mean I understand that people obviously break them but I never have. I have one set that is 6 years old and still going strong and the other day while riding a demo bike with a much lower BB than I'm used to with my 2 year old CB EB pedals on it I hit rocks about 15 times during the ride. A couple of times hard enough to think 'that must have broken a pedal' and once so hard in a high speed rocky corner that it high sided me into space. I've never done that before. Except for a few scrapes and some deforming of the decorative plastic ring the pedals are just fine.

I'm talking about the stainless steel rather than the Ti pedals.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have one, but would like to get one. The way this post was designed, it was designed after clamps. If any of you have any clamps that are used all the time, you will see notches form in the steel, and that is thick steel on those clamps.
Now you look at the seat post, it is an aluminum tube with steel strips on the outside for the clamps to grab onto. I can see this wearing out over time due to the rider's weight and up and down motion of the post.
Only time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## Boobslappy (May 1, 2012)

Just ordered one. Now Im thinking that it would be fun to mock up a mechanical spring kit that would basically be a new end cap and a couple of bushings on either side of the spring. Any idea on dampening the return to prevent the seat launching back?? Anybody mind taking some pictures of the seatpost internals? thx.


----------



## unclebullbar (Dec 9, 2009)

Thought the Kronolog looked like a good idea, but after only about 30km on it, I have noticed it slipping (about 1cm). I thought it was because I'm a big guy (100kg) but after reading this thread, sounds like same old Crank Brothers issues. I'm in a good position though, my LBS gave me the post at a good price to review for them with an intent to begin stocking them. If I didn't like it, I can let them know, get a refund and then go for another post - and they will steer clear of them. I guess you know what I'm doing?


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

patrick2cents said:


> hmmmm..... sounds like this post has promise, but I'm going to wait out gen II. Perhaps it will be sorted.


I guess you never tried a Joplin Gen 4... :skep:


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

With 7 miles on the new Kronolog, I experienced the ~1cm of post slippage as well. I could feel the post creeping down riding in the saddle for less than one minute. Over the course of the ride, the creep grew from 4 to 10 mm as shown below.

In fairness to Crank Bros, I'm going to check my cable adjustment to ensure I got the 2-3mm spec of play in the trigger to ensure the cable is not preloaded.

The grease line in these images shows the before / after shots.

Image after dismount:









Image after full extension:


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

kevingp said:


> Ok, so im still unable to get the saddle installed, the plastic bridge between the clamps is loose even after i torque the clamps.


Kevin, did you figure out a solution to this? I'm seeing the same thing with my ISM Adamo saddle.

I was thinking of increasing rail diameter with some sort of metal foil, or carbon paste. Or adding some width to the plastic piece by putting some epoxy on the sides.

Given the interop issue, crankbrothers should ship this with a slightly wider alternate plastic piece.


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

Photogorama said:


> With 7 miles on the new Kronolog, I experienced the ~1cm of post slippage as well. I could feel the post creeping down riding in the saddle for less than one minute. Over the course of the ride, the creep grew from 4 to 10 mm as shown below.
> 
> In fairness to Crank Bros, I'm going to check my cable adjustment to ensure I got the 2-3mm spec of play in the trigger to ensure the cable is not preloaded.
> 
> ...


It looks like the cable is rubbing on the seatpost clamp. The cable neede some free movement up and down. If it catches on the clamp, it may be caught in the semi open position.


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

robertj said:


> I just shipped my old Maverick Speedball R/Joplin today for the trade-in program. I think the trade-in program is a very sweet deal, and I'm really looking forward to trying the Kronolog out on my Mojo HD.


Update: I decided to not go forward with the upgrade at this time. Hopefully the issues will get sorted quickly for those having trouble with the Kronolog.


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

linger said:


> It looks like the cable is rubbing on the seatpost clamp. The cable neede some free movement up and down. If it catches on the clamp, it may be caught in the semi open position.


Cable is rubbing a small amount. Doesn't appear to be interfering with the clamp operation, but I can try clocking the seat clamp a bit just to eliminate that variable.


----------



## gravityfreaky (Mar 14, 2006)

Had mine for quite a few weeks now and did a race on it yesterday. So far I'm pretty happy and it work's as described. Only niggle is the seat clamp coming loose on the first few rides till I loctited it and yesterday I think it may have moved slightly. Zero play, zero slop, smooth action. Happy days.


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

linger said:


> It looks like the cable is rubbing on the seatpost clamp. The cable neede some free movement up and down. If it catches on the clamp, it may be caught in the semi open position.


I agree with this. I actually turned my clamp around to the back because it was touching the cable. Unfortunately, CB says that a certain amount of slippage can cause damage that makes ensuing slippage more likely so your problem may not go away.

It would probably be useful for people to post pictures of their setups, especially if they're having problems.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taurine1 (Aug 2, 2011)

bikeradar just has a review out.

3 stars...major problem being durability.

Oh, well.....hope mine last couple of months, at least.

Crankbrothers Kronolog Dropper Post - BikeRadar


----------



## Taurine1 (Aug 2, 2011)

trailjunkee,

I think this will be problem (slippage) you (and others) will have whether you get a new post from them under warranty, unless they change the design (i.e. clamping surface).
The wearing of the aluminum clamping surface by the steel plates has already been documented by pinbike and bikeradar after couple of months of riding.

I'm kind of POed that they put this out there w/o doing a comprehensive testing of the alu clamping surface for wear.

This is like the 1st generation Xbox 360, and they (Xbox people) knew (they have even stated in public that there would be 100% fail) about the problem, but still put it out into the market.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

stevehollx said:


> Kevin, did you figure out a solution to this? I'm seeing the same thing with my ISM Adamo saddle.
> 
> I was thinking of increasing rail diameter with some sort of metal foil, or carbon paste. Or adding some width to the plastic piece by putting some epoxy on the sides.
> 
> Given the interop issue, crankbrothers should ship this with a slightly wider alternate plastic piece.


Yes, just kept tightening and loosening it till the rails of the saddle gave. the problem was the saddle. Been on a few rides and so far working wonderfully.


----------



## Cru (May 10, 2012)

Just installed mine. Works great.... But ... I can't seam to tighten my seat rails completely, still a little play and I don't want to strip the screw. Did a cursory check and everything appears to be lined up...thoughts!!?!?!
The thing is still sick...cant wait to drop in to la run cyn....


----------



## Cru (May 10, 2012)

La tuna canyon...


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

linger said:


> It looks like the cable is rubbing on the seatpost clamp. The cable neede some free movement up and down. If it catches on the clamp, it may be caught in the semi open position.


Altered the seat post to ensure there was no chance of rubbing by the cable, and I checked the play in the trigger. It is approx 3-4 mm.










Unfortunately, this didn't resolve my situation, so I contacted Crank Bros directly. Talked with Nick. He was really helpful and issed a return authorization for me.


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

The damage is probably already done and it looks like CB is accepting responsibility for accelerated wear as a design or manufacturing flaw but the way you have it set up is how you'll want to run it when you get your new post, imo.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Cru said:


> Just installed mine. Works great.... But ... I can't seam to tighten my seat rails completely, still a little play and I don't want to strip the screw. Did a cursory check and everything appears to be lined up...thoughts!!?!?!
> The thing is still sick...cant wait to drop in to la run cyn....


Interop issue, due to poor design on CB's side. A few of us have reported this. You could shim the rails with some aluminum flashing. I'm returning mine, and buying a gravity dropper, since this post is already having issues with longevity according to others & pinkbike. The KS lev may be an option, but with the same internals as before, I'm staying away from that, too. Maybe the next generation of posts will get it right?


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

Photogorama said:


> Altered the seat post to ensure there was no chance of rubbing by the cable, and I checked the play in the trigger. It is approx 3-4 mm.
> 
> Unfortunately, this didn't resolve my situation, so I contacted Crank Bros directly. Talked with Nick. He was really helpful and issed a return authorization for me.


Look at the Kronolog image in the Crank brother ad on the right. Cable is kinked sideways in their add too. LOL. Fail


----------



## StanSuarez (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny how everything seems to work fine when dealing with "2,000 hours of testing" by CB, but falls apart after 2 months of riding (Pinkbike and Bikeradar). 

I had LEV and DOSS as 2nd choices if this post didn't' live up to expectations. But with the advertized weight and projected SRP of the DOSS, I think it might just have to be the LEV until something better comes along.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Bikeradar have just given the post a less then glowing review, mainly based on the reliability issues - CrankBrothers Kronolog Dropper Seatpost - BikeRadar, so seems to no better than the Joplins it's replacing.
I might as well keep saving for that Reverb.


----------



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

*New Krono Here*

So I love dropper posts. I am an abnormally long legged guy so I basically need one in order to descend comfortably.

My first post was a Joplin 4. I exchanged it for the Krono. So far I like the Krono alot but I just installed it. Came in the mail from CB today. After reading stuff online I am worried its going to suck soon but will have to wait and see. Hopefully by the time it fails, I can send it back and get it properly fixed up.

Prolly should have waited a while to get a Krono until they have things sorted.

I had a reverb as soon as it was released. That first gen model was a POS. I had to constantly rebleed the thing and it developed all sorts of slop. Was way worse than my Joplin. Sent it back to SRAM and they gave me a new one, which I never really rode since I sold the bike it was on. Apparently, that new Reverb is nice though.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

bikerumour review:

Review: Crank Brothers Kronolog Dropper Post - Weighed, Dismantled & Ridden - Bike Rumor

another fail...


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

is there a weight limit on this?
my guess is that there should be one. i'm 133 pounds and havent had any trouble with it.


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mine has been super solid as well. Set up is critical. There has to be at least 3mm of free play at the lever, and you must make sure the post is "set" in to the clamping mechanism before checking the free play. I have about 15 rides, with lots of seat post usage at this point.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Dam I might just warranty the Joplin and sell the Krono for the new KS LEV!!!


----------



## crowash (Apr 14, 2011)

Loving my Krono so far.. early days yet but it is a beautiful thing when its working. Just in case someone is interested I e-mailed Nick the other day to clarify if the bike could be held up by the saddle if the post was installed and he gave it the ok saying the locking mechanism could take a few hundred pounds. 
I think setup is a major issue here. I got my LBS to do it.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Coming up on a month so far, and no issues whatsoever. I've been reading and keeping tabs on comments from other Kronolog owners here and on other forums/websites just in case something unique comes up - there's another thread on this forum about an owner who seems to be experiencing every single problem known to man on his post. Meanwhile there are others who are doing fine, like me.

Here's all the tips I can remember when installing my Kronolog:

1. When I disassembled the seatpost to install the extension limiter spacer, I made sure that all the o-rings were properly greased.

2. Also when disassembling, I first released as much air pressure as possible from the valve, and then in between steps of the disassembly I'd push on the Schrader valve tip just to release and air that was still in there.

3. Before mounting my saddle I wiped the side clamps, bolt, and molded center spacer with some denatured alcohol. I did use a dab of TacX compound on the bolt. 

4. When I swapped out the stock cable for some JagWire Ripcord, I removed the plastic lower cable guide and reamed out the hole slightly to ensure that the cable moved freely through it (as it should in order to release both upper and lower post clamps).

5. I followed the suggested setup for the trigger exactly as Crank Brothers stated in the instructions - including the correct cable tension (snug to trigger spring but not compressing it), dialing out the tension adjuster a few turns, and making sure that the recommended 2-3mm of slack.

6. Cable end was cut as close to the barrel lock/clamp thingy.

7. My cable housing has a curve to it when exiting the mechanism area. However - like I said in #4 I reamed out the plastic lower guide for clearance due to the angle that my cable was coming out. 

IMO Setting up the Kronolog is the most important part of it; Do you just bolt hydraulic brakes on and go, without centering the calipers, bleeding the lines, and breaking in the pads? Some of the "negative" stuff I've been reading come from people who expect to just swap their old post with the new Kronolog and it should be 100% perfect out of the box. Then once they figure out what they did wrong (read: user error) they get it working as intended, but stick with the "it's not good" judgement because of their not-so-smooth beginning experience - which ended up being cause by user error.

FYI I have had zero problems with the seat rail clamp, zero problems with the post actuation, and zero problems with air pressure. So either I'm extremely lucky, or I installed my seat post correctly. :thumbsup:


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

Raine said:


> Coming up on a month so far, and no issues whatsoever. I've been reading and keeping tabs on comments from other Kronolog owners here and on other forums/websites just in case something unique comes up - there's another thread on this forum about an owner who seems to be experiencing every single problem known to man on his post. Meanwhile there are others who are doing fine, like me.
> 
> Here's all the tips I can remember when installing my Kronolog:
> 
> ...


Then I wonder what the reviewers like BikeRadar, Bike Rumour, etc doing wrong. Not that their opinion is truth, but they usually are timid about negative reviews of products. How many times have you gotten to ride it in the last month? The reviewers started having durability problems after a couple/few months.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got mine back from Crankbrothers warranty after it would not stay up. They replaced the jammers with a new set that are supposed to be a harder. The report said mine were soft and at the bottom of their tolerance. Turn around time was about a week including round trip shipping. They did a good job customer service wise.

Only had 2 rides since repair but works again so far.


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got my new one and ridin it twice now. After I sent mine off I ended up with the flu and that put me down for about 2 weeks after waiting a week to get it back. So not really a lot of time yet. But this whole thing about install causing the problem seems to be a little much for me and I told them that when I called in for my RS #. The whole write up about having to ream out parts and add new cables straight out of the box,etc,etc, while I truely admire your attention to detail, seems like a ridiculous requirement for a NIB item. Also when I got mine in and installed it before I ever got on the bike I took detailed pictures of my install, from cable setup to lever setup and emailed them to Nick at CB. He said my install looked "perfect". Bad thing is it's setup exactly like the 1st one that failed after a month. My thoughts are that the jammers are not disengaging fully. Once you press the lever and they begin to disengage the post should be able to slide before they're fully disengage. So each time you're getting a little friction on the jammers either wearing them or the post. So I think we are all going to continue to see failures. The only idea I've got is to completely unweight the seat until you have completely activated the lever and then apply pressure to lower the seat. I think this is also made worse by the fact that the jammers do not acitivate at the same time. On my new one the bottom one will move first and once it's completely moved then the top one moves. I emailed CB about this and they explained that that was the expected function. To me this places a lot of stress on one jammer and over time would wear it out.

On another note the new one that I got in will often times be very difficult to activate the lever when you try to raise the seat. I've actually had several occassions where I'll push the lever but it's like it's actually jammed in place and won't activate and I've ended up in an awkward position with the seat down when I needed to start climbing. Haven't contacted them about it because I figure as it wears it will get easier to activate and I really expect it to fail again.

Funny thing is I explicitly asked Nick to contact me about what kind of wear they found when they got my old post back because if it's something I'm doing I want to make sure I change. But I haven't heard anything back. This tells me either they are getting so many returns they have forgotten about my request or the post failed due to a flaw. I would expect that they would want me to do things differently if I'm doing something to cause this. I really think we've probably all ended up with a bad design. In hindsight I wish that I had ordered the Giant post but oh well I guess I'm in it for the long haul now. I knew about CB's reputation but I really blew it off as internet talk. So now I'm just dealin with it. I'm kind of looking at it in terms of Lemon Law though. If this thing has to go back for a third time I'm probably going to demand a refund, Probably get some reason that they won't refund it but I'll probably raise a real stink about it and really try to push for it. If not I guess it's going in the fire. If it continues to fail I would never think of selling/giving it to someone else.

Bryan


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Raine said:


> Coming up on a month so far, and no issues whatsoever. I've been reading and keeping tabs on comments from other Kronolog owners here and on other forums/websites just in case something unique comes up - there's another thread on this forum about an owner who seems to be experiencing every single problem known to man on his post. Meanwhile there are others who are doing fine, like me.
> 
> Here's all the tips I can remember when installing my Kronolog:
> 
> ...


So my unit doesn't hold air pressure because I installed it wrong? Interesting theory.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Crankbrothers is local to me and I know most of the people who test their stuff and they just don't ride enough (hard) to properly Suss things out. Same deal with their wheels.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

pwd81 said:


> Then I wonder what the reviewers like BikeRadar, Bike Rumour, etc doing wrong. Not that their opinion is truth, but they usually are timid about negative reviews of products. How many times have you gotten to ride it in the last month? The reviewers started having durability problems after a couple/few months.


3x a week, averaging 4-5 hours per ride, everywhere from dusty to wet. Crashed a couple times too 



trailjunkee said:


> he whole write up about having to ream out parts and add new cables straight out of the box,etc,etc, while I truely admire your attention to detail, seems like a ridiculous requirement for a NIB item


I think you missed the part about me changing to JagWire cables right from the start, which has thicker housing compared to the stock cable 



ronski said:


> So my unit doesn't hold air pressure because I installed it wrong? Interesting theory.


I said: _"...some of the "negative" stuff... then once they figure out what they did wrong... which ended up being caused by user error."_ Keyword: some. I have no idea about your particular unit - but there were a lot of others who's experiences I've read that were, in fact, user error. It was more of a general statement referring to what I happened to read elsewhere, sorry about that - I didn't imply that ALL problems were user errors.

On the other hand, I also agree with a previous post in that I also doubt that user error is a valid explanation for all of those mentioned reviews from Bikeradar, etc. Maybe I should just chalk it up to being "one of the lucky ones' then?


----------



## Cazper37 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the Joplin 3 and it has been great! Ridden all over the valley with about 240 lbs on the seat post and no issues!


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Raine said:


> 3x a week, averaging 4-5 hours per ride, everywhere from dusty to wet. Crashed a couple times too
> 
> I think you missed the part about me changing to JagWire cables right from the start, which has thicker housing compared to the stock cable
> 
> ...


If a particular product (not saying this one) has a 50% failure rate, then obviously 50% don't fail. Not too impressive though... We have heard enough issues with this post to know that there are problems. Chalking this up to user error, even if 100% true (which it isn't) will equal doom for this product, at least until significant changes are made.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

ronski said:


> If a particular product (not saying this one) has a 50% failure rate, then obviously 50% don't fail. Not too impressive though... We have heard enough issues with this post to know that there are problems. Chalking this up to user error, even if 100% true (which it isn't) will equal doom for this product, at least until significant changes are made.


Regardeless of what caused the error - you have a point. There seems to be more negative than positive feedback... unless it's because those who are having problems are posting their situation on the Internet while those who are having no problems aren't.

Oh well, mine seems to be working and handling usage fine so far.

Here's something interesting: I was experimenting with the air pressure today, tried lower air pressure and I noticed that if you drop the seat post down while sitting on it, the post seal will go beyond the flat areas of the stanchion and and up to the curved area at the very upper part of the stanchion (below the saddle clamp area). the post will get stuck because the upper lock lever wouldn't release when you click the trigger - I had to pull up on the saddle slightly before it got unstuck.

However, with a higher air pressure (suited more to my weight maybe?) there would be no sticking at the bottom when the post was lowered. The seatpost would work as expected. This might explain why some people are having sticking problems when the post is lowered; either too much weight or not enough air pressure in the post? What do you think?


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

KRob said:


> I know CB gets a bad rap for reliability (and it may be deserved) but my Joplin 4 has been very reliable (so far) and I've never had any major problems with CB pedals. I'm the outlier I guess.


X2- I've ran CB pedals for years and never had problems with them (other than wearing out the spring). But riding 5-7 days a week 12-25 miles a day that was okay.

Haven't had any problems with my Joplin 4 yet too (knock on wood)

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## JohnJameson (Jun 3, 2009)

10 rides on my Kronolog with no problems whatsoever. No slippage or air loss to report. Keeping her firm at 165 psi.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

JohnJameson said:


> 10 rides on my Kronolog with no problems whatsoever. No slippage or air loss to report. Keeping her firm at 165 psi.


Isn't the limit 100psi??


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

The limit is 80psi


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

kevingp said:


> The limit is 80psi


On the bottom cap it says "Max 100psi" - not that anyone should run it that high to begin with.


----------



## JohnJameson (Jun 3, 2009)

JohnJameson said:


> 10 rides on my Kronolog with no problems whatsoever. No slippage or air loss to report. Keeping her firm at 165 psi.


wow, thats what happens when I post late night. 65 psi, not 165. 165 would probably shoot me into space.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

eastshorebiker said:


> What's up? These posts are unavailable in Canada!!


We don't like you anymore. You beat us in hockey too often. GO SHARKS!!!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

markymark said:


> yeah, ronski, you're one of the 3 reviewers I was talking about :thumbsup:
> 
> Doesn't sound like it's going to be a winner, too bad, I was really excited about this one.
> 
> Like someone else has said on here, they should have used a coil spring instead of air and it would have been perfect. The locking mechanism is the genius in the design, who cares about an air spring. Make it a real spring and it would be so much more reliable, it'd be like a GD with looks - imagine that. Captain Hindsight signing off .


Not only more reliable, but probably cheaper. I probably would have bumped the weight up a bit. But then again, most of us aren't XC racers.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

JohnJameson said:


> wow, thats what happens when I post late night. 65 psi, not 165. 165 would probably shoot me into space.


Oh, I want to watch!!!!


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Raine said:


> Regardeless of what caused the error - you have a point. There seems to be more negative than positive feedback... unless it's because those who are having problems are posting their situation on the Internet while those who are having no problems aren't.
> 
> Oh well, mine seems to be working and handling usage fine so far.
> 
> ...


Raine: My post hasn't stuck at the bottom. They just sent me a new post and we'll see how this one works once I get a chance to install it and try it out. Hoping for the best...


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

ronski said:


> Raine: My post hasn't stuck at the bottom. They just sent me a new post and we'll see how this one works once I get a chance to install it and try it out. Hoping for the best...


I read the "sticking" on another forum... but it seems to only happen if the air pressure is set too low for the rider's weight. Just thought I'd mention it here too :thumbsup:


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

About 30 hours on mine. Works fine. 
I'm about 210 lbs. and am using it about 3-4 times per ride, mostly for easy get-ons.
Proper set up is crucial but not too difficult.
So far, happy with the purchase.


----------



## jdspins9 (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been on my Kronolog (2nd) for about 1 1/2 months now and spent a great deal of time riding some intense, technical trails (Moab - Magnificent 7, Porcupine, Portal...as well as smooth fast in Fruita/Loma/Rabbit Valley/Eagle and now with Mountain terrain drying out, Summit County, CO. On any given ride I'll adjust my seatpost an infinite amount of times dependent on terrain but I use my dropper as much as I feather my gears to have optimal riding stance for any terrain. Hopefully that gives you an idea of my riding style so you can base my review of the Kronolog accordingly. I purchased the first one the day it arrived at the Poison Spider shop (I was intrigued and awaiting the product and my Reverb was sized a 30.9 seatpost from a previous bike which doesn't fit my Ibis- riding the above trails without a dropper would suck). It was new to the mech team so we had a few trials with install but overall it came together just fine. I'm installed on an Ibis Mojo HD and running through the housing routing across top tube (although I have loosened as well as removed from cable routing also to test performance) Anyhow, after two days of trail use through big drops, technical descents, and hard riding I started to experience about 5mm of drop when riding. A firm push could produce the same results therefore I started to adjust play in routing and slack in cable...no changes. On day three about halfway through a 20mile descent the Kronolog failed completely and I was hitting rock bottom with any pressure being applied to seat. I returned to shop and they were kind enough to take the shop managers new post and give it to me to replace the prior post. Hoping this was a "lemon" I accepted the new post, installed and have been on this one now for about 30days. Approximately 250 miles maybe more, less large drops but still very technical and riding the seatpost has once again begun to slowly slip about 5mm down with climbing pressure during ascents. I have been to two shops, played with all cable routing, pressure and done appropriate maintenance. Evidently this isn't common (per crank brothers and I can send back to them for replacement - but 2 lemons?) Anyhow, they told one of our local mechanics they are increasing the depth of the slits in the post (where the levers grip the post up and down locking the mechanism and haven't seen this problem more than 2-3 times but we'll see. Overall, yes it is a damn pretty seatdropper and the cable routing is great comparitively speaking to the reverb but overall performance isn't there for me! Maybe I was unlucky and got the lemons but I'm hoping the improved versions will eliminate the problem. That's my two cents, hope it helps your buying decisions in the future. I'll keep you posted with any changes or performance in the *3rd* model I receive! I do hope it functions well because nothing sucks more than small annoyances or mechanical failures on big rides!


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

Mine has started to slip 3 or 4 mm from the fully extended position. I don't have to sit on it to make is slip, I can push it down with my hand. 

Not sure how many hours I have. Maybe 20-30? I'm pretty sure I set it up correctly, using the cable/lever/post assembly as it was out of the box and making sure nothing was preventing the cable from moving freely. 

At this point, it's not affecting my position or enjoyment much but I'll keep an eye on it and on what CB is doing to remedy the issue. I'm really enjoying having a dropper post despite the reliability concerns.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

I got a replacement for my failed Krono and headed out for a few hours yesterday. So far so good...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

The new MTBActon has a review of the post and they liked it quite a lot in the short time they road it, but still needed to test it for long term reliability. They said the weight was at 3/4 lb more than a carbon post it replaced. That's getting better but I wish they or others would start using carbon fiber for as much as they can on drop posts to get the weight down even more. That is the only thing that is keeping me from trying one. All my main bikes are pretty heavy long travel so the thought of adding almost another pound that I can easily avoid stops the purchase. A metal spring is a bad idea even if it was Ti, which would also raise the price.

I guess simplicity helps with reliability but it seems like the infinity adjustability would be a bit of a pain if you wanted a consistent midway cornering height. 3 stage make more sense. 

One of these days...


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Well that was quick. On the second ride it now slips a little less than 2mm. So the second post is not holding up either, though this time it does hold air, at least so far...


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

The post will settle about 2mm as the clamps pivot into the locked position. Make sure you check cable tension at this point, as this settling takes up a bit of free play at the lever.


----------



## deanmor (Jul 4, 2009)

*Letter to CB*

Hello,

As an avid fan of dropper posts since my first acquaintance with them via the Joplin 3, I was eagerly anticipating the delivery of my new Kronolog. The Joplin was a fantastic idea, reasonably executed, but the reliability was non-existent. It lasted all of 3 weeks before leaking fluid all over my bottom bracket whilst sagging horrendously. I then replaced the seals and it lasted all of a further 2 weeks, where-after I simply binned it. As a customer I was frustrated but open to exploring other ideas.

I was about to place an order for a Gravity Dropper, and then I saw the promo-hype for your new Kronolog. Man was I taken with it! It looked fantastic, and if the design was as good as you claimed, then it would be absolutely primo! I read every review, watched every video (repeatedly), salivating at the thought of having my bike handle like a large BMX once again!

So I ordered one and eagerly awaited its arrival. My initial impressions were that the presentation was top notch and the finish superb. I installed the post, and one sleeplessly anticipatory night later was out on the trail. What an absolute blast! It operated as expected; was rock solid, and absolutely no saddle movement! WOW! I could only do a quick 10 miles XC ride (4 month old kids place significant time-constraints on one!), and I was well, well impressed.

Until today. Preparing my bike for my next ride tomorrow, I sat on the saddle and the post sagged ever so slightly. Checking the post, when right at the top, if reasonable weight is placed on the post, it drops about 10mm, then locks. I could live with this, but I can feel the metal grinding against metal during this movement, so I'm not sure how long this will now last. I'm very disappointed that the post is seemingly starting to fail, and I've ridden it for less than an hour. Which is about 1999 hours short of the 2000 hours you guys tested, right?

In the near future I shall be ordering a Gravity Dropper, and selling my Kronolog. I cannot abide a component on my bike that may fail, particularly when I am 20 miles from home. I will never, never, never (did i get the that right? no, one more never ever fit another CB product to my bike. At some point you're likely to go bankrupt and I suggest that your marketing personnel should work for Apple or BMW (or any well known brand that requires marketing/PR genius). I suggest that your engineers find gainful employment as anything other than engineers.

Regards, your ex-customer,

Dean


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

What a freakin lemon, I actually feel bad for Crankbros, this was their chance to shine. I can't believe they didn't do more testing. It's ridiculous that all of the production units are failing immediately. Somebody over there dropped the ball big time.

Hopefully they can manage to fix the issues, but they should of done this before releasing it.

Maybe the next batch will be improved and reliable like the 2012>2011 reverbs. Seems to be a nice unit if it didn't fail.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Scotth72 said:


> The post will settle about 2mm as the clamps pivot into the locked position. Make sure you check cable tension at this point, as this settling takes up a bit of free play at the lever.


Thanks Scot. My first post wouldn't hold air for more than 1 day. In addition it sank 2mm, then 3, then 4, then 5. You get the idea. The cable tension was checked, housing had free movement as needed etc. This one holds air so far, but has started the dreaded sinking.

Not a good start!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think if they used steel strips for the clamped surface that it would hold better than soft aluminum. 
Look at the Lefty, it has steel strips for the needle bearings to ride on and that lasts pretty long.


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

jdspins9 said:


> I've been on my Kronolog (2nd) for about 1 1/2 months now and spent a great deal of time riding some intense, technical trails (Moab - Magnificent 7, Porcupine, Portal...as well as smooth fast in Fruita/Loma/Rabbit Valley/Eagle and now with Mountain terrain drying out, Summit County, CO. On any given ride I'll adjust my seatpost an infinite amount of times dependent on terrain but I use my dropper as much as I feather my gears to have optimal riding stance for any terrain. Hopefully that gives you an idea of my riding style so you can base my review of the Kronolog accordingly. I purchased the first one the day it arrived at the Poison Spider shop (I was intrigued and awaiting the product and my Reverb was sized a 30.9 seatpost from a previous bike which doesn't fit my Ibis- riding the above trails without a dropper would suck). It was new to the mech team so we had a few trials with install but overall it came together just fine. I'm installed on an Ibis Mojo HD and running through the housing routing across top tube (although I have loosened as well as removed from cable routing also to test performance) Anyhow, after two days of trail use through big drops, technical descents, and hard riding I started to experience about 5mm of drop when riding. A firm push could produce the same results therefore I started to adjust play in routing and slack in cable...no changes. On day three about halfway through a 20mile descent the Kronolog failed completely and I was hitting rock bottom with any pressure being applied to seat. I returned to shop and they were kind enough to take the shop managers new post and give it to me to replace the prior post. Hoping this was a "lemon" I accepted the new post, installed and have been on this one now for about 30days. Approximately 250 miles maybe more, less large drops but still very technical and riding the seatpost has once again begun to slowly slip about 5mm down with climbing pressure during ascents. I have been to two shops, played with all cable routing, pressure and done appropriate maintenance. Evidently this isn't common (per crank brothers and I can send back to them for replacement - but 2 lemons?) Anyhow, they told one of our local mechanics they are increasing the depth of the slits in the post (where the levers grip the post up and down locking the mechanism and haven't seen this problem more than 2-3 times but we'll see. Overall, yes it is a damn pretty seatdropper and the cable routing is great comparitively speaking to the reverb but overall performance isn't there for me! Maybe I was unlucky and got the lemons but I'm hoping the improved versions will eliminate the problem. That's my two cents, hope it helps your buying decisions in the future. I'll keep you posted with any changes or performance in the *3rd* model I receive! I do hope it functions well because nothing sucks more than small annoyances or mechanical failures on big rides!


This certainly doesn't look good. If that's what they told the mechanic it was a flat out lie. There are more people in this thread alone with this exact problem so I can't imagine how many are actually out there with this problem. Seems like it's probably a case of CYA so it looks like they've probably got a major issue on there hands. It's too bad. I pretty much like mine, when it works.


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

Got my Krono back from CB on Friday. Saturday's test ride of 8 miles with several extensions / retractions showed operation as expected. Seat never settled in past ~1mm of full extension.

So far, so good. Looks like my issue has been resolved.


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Photogorama said:


> Got my Krono back from CB on Friday. Saturday's test ride of 8 miles with several extensions / retractions showed operation as expected. Seat never settled in past ~1mm of full extension.
> 
> So far, so good. Looks like my issue has been resolved.




"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

GD FTW, again.....


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

gravity dropper. wins! You all are test dummies! And it's crank bros to boot! You all read the forums... .they suck...


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Scottay5150 said:


> gravity dropper. wins!


Really?


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

Yody said:


> What a freakin lemon, I actually feel bad for Crankbros, this was their chance to shine. I can't believe they didn't do more testing. It's ridiculous that all of the production units are failing immediately. Somebody over there dropped the ball big time.
> 
> Hopefully they can manage to fix the issues, but they should of done this before releasing it.
> 
> Maybe the next batch will be improved and reliable like the 2012>2011 reverbs. Seems to be a nice unit if it didn't fail.


It seems they just failed to match the metal hardness between the clamps and the shaft, which causes the wear. Seems fixable, but who knows whether they'll get it figured out....


----------



## deanmor (Jul 4, 2009)

*CB have responded- great customer service.*



deanmor said:


> Hello,
> 
> As an avid fan of dropper posts since my first acquaintance with them via the Joplin 3, I was eagerly anticipating the delivery of my new Kronolog. The Joplin was a fantastic idea, reasonably executed, but the reliability was non-existent. It lasted all of 3 weeks before leaking fluid all over my bottom bracket whilst sagging horrendously. I then replaced the seals and it lasted all of a further 2 weeks, where-after I simply binned it. As a customer I was frustrated but open to exploring other ideas.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

In the interests of intellectual honesty, I have to advise that CB have responded. Their approach has been one of getting this resolved and they have offered a repair/replacement at no cost to me. The have offrered to send me a UPS shipping label. Very good customer service!

Here's hoping the replacement product works as well as their customer service!

Dean


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a thought: If half of the posts in this thread from people bashing Crank Brothers and their products who don't even HAVE a Kronolog were deleted, it would probably be much easier for us ACTUAL OWNERS to sort out the good/bad feedback and help resolve others problems... LOL but what am I thinking, this is the Internet. 

BTW mine is still doing as expected.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Raine said:


> Just a thought: If half of the posts in this thread from people bashing Crank Brothers and their products who don't even HAVE a Kronolog were deleted, it would probably be much easier for us ACTUAL OWNERS to sort out the good/bad feedback and help resolve others problems... LOL but what am I thinking, this is the Internet.
> 
> BTW mine is still doing as expected.


That is a good point. And "as expected" means failing?


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

I just ordered a Reverb, to replace my Kronolog, which replaced my Joplin 4. 

I think if you are light weight, or don't ride often, it will be fine. Putting in 10 hours a week on this thing, I am 2 weeks in and annoyed. It's still working, but going downhill quick, and needs too much attention. If those lock plates don't float freely, fatal problems arise. On mine, the post was starting to dry out and be hard to compress. So I greased the internals, and then the lock plates would not engage, or engage intermittent.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

modifier said:


> That is a good point. And "as expected" means failing?


Of course not. If it's expected to fail then why even bother buying one? So that you (not you in particular - the "buyer") can jump into a forum and complain about it? LOL


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Raine said:


> Of course not. If it's expected to fail then why even bother buying one? So that you (not you in particular - the "buyer") can jump into a forum and complain about it? LOL


That was mostly a joke. 

But that is lucky that you've had a positive experience so far, however if you read the thread it seems like you are in the minority, so without stating what you expected, expecting failure isn't out of touch.

Everyone has high hopes that what they buy will work out. I would much rather read that they all worked out great with no issues and so would most people I think plus I don't think people would hold back if they had good things to say. So I'll wait for the next generation. Or the one after. Or make my own.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

modifier said:


> That was mostly a joke.
> 
> But that is lucky that you've had a positive experience so far, however if you read the thread it seems like you are in the minority, so without stating what you expected, expecting failure isn't out of touch.
> 
> Everyone has high hopes that what they buy will work out. I would much rather read that they all worked out great with no issues and so would most people I think plus I don't think people would hold back if they had good things to say. So I'll wait for the next generation. Or the one after. Or make my own.


I know it was a joke, I had that "LOL" at the end too 

I'm not the only one having a positive experience so far, and I've been following this thread since it was started; there are people having issues with it, but the whole ratio of bad/good posts wouldn't be as pronounced if a bunch of people who don't even have the product wouldn't waste our time with their negative comments. Now I wonder out of curiousity if there are more people in this thread who have posted that do not own a Kronolog at all - and are just referencing reviews from outside sources and/or just riding along the "Hater train" lol

As for what I've seen so far, anyone who's had an issue that had contacted Crank Brothers about it has gotten good customer support and an effort to correct the problem on the CB side... how many companies actually do this? At least CB is being good with supporting their products up front.

I used to work in a different industry (hobby industry) where we'd have manufacturers come up with products that they've tested for countless hours for durability or performance. Said product would then hit the public and numerous failures and complaints about reliability would pop up. We would then test said product for review, and either we would A. get the product to fail even more than the "regular customer" or B. not see the product fail during extended but regular usage.

The point is, we used to tell these companies that if you want to really test how durable or reliable your product is - DO NOT give it to someone that is in the industry or is into the hobby, because they will know what the product is intended for, and they will rarely push the product beyond that limit. Instead, give the product to a complete newb instead - and for sure you will find out if the product will be durable or not.

CB claims over "2,000 hours" of testing for reliability, which is much better than just putting a product out on theory - but I think they should have had non-bikers test the product as well. People "outside" the industry would not know how to use it until shown how (or reading the instructions). People outside the industry would not have any preconceived notions of what the product should and should not be able to do, nor have any previous experience with other competing products to refer to.

Now I'm not saying that all of the failures are caused by people who don't know what they are doing - what I mean to say is that maybe CB should have done more "real world" testing, because I kind of suspect that their "2,000 hours" of testing was done under supervision of CB in familiar conditions with riders familiar to what the limits of the product are. Otherwise there wouldn't (hopefully) be this many issues.


----------



## JohnJameson (Jun 3, 2009)

20 rides on mine with none of the problems described above. Had a little scare in Downieville this weekend as it was the first muddy conditions I've been in since it was installed. Was returning REAL slow by the end of my second day riding there. Thought that is had lost air pressure, but when I checked it was exactly were I had set it the week before. Put a little oil inside and cycled it through its travel quite a few times and now it is working just fine. Just a thought for those riding in constantly muddy conditions...


----------



## deanmor (Jul 4, 2009)

deanmor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the interests of intellectual honesty, I have to advise that CB have responded. Their approach has been one of getting this resolved and they have offered a repair/replacement at no cost to me. The have offrered to send me a UPS shipping label. Very good customer service!
> 
> ...


Update:

CB have asked for the following:
Serial Number
Purchase Invoice
Photograph of failure/problem.

I have since sent them the details, and I got a prompt reply from them stating that a replacement post has beens sent via USPS.

Absolute top marks for customer service!

Once received, I'll update this post to advise you of the status with the replacement unit.

Regards

Dean


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

they sent you a replacement post before receiving back your initial one?


----------



## deanmor (Jul 4, 2009)

darnelli said:


> they sent you a replacement post before receiving back your initial one?


Hi darnelli,

Yep, that is what it seems. I quote from the mail sent by CB to me:

_Dean, thanks for the updated information. We will be shipping the replacement USPS Express on 4-5-2012 and you should receive notification in your E-mail. Cheers, Tim_

I suspect that a return waybill may be enclosed for the return of the post currently in my possession. In all truthfulness, I'm happy to send it back to them, as all I want is a working post. Once I have further info I'll update this thread.

Dean


----------



## deanmor (Jul 4, 2009)

deanmor said:


> Hi darnelli,
> 
> Yep, that is what it seems. I quote from the mail sent by CB to me:
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Update: CB have shipped the replacement post to me. Once it has arrived I'll update this thread. The have admitted to an assembly issue. In their defence this can happen; what has been superb is the customer service, and the way they are handling my complaint in particular.

Dean


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

deanmor said:


> The have admitted to an assembly issue. In their defence this can happen
> 
> Dean


Let's hope that is the case since the Lev's are more expensive


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

So far my replacement post continues to work fine after a dozen rides or so. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## cabra cadabra (Sep 28, 2010)

Did they make it clear to you what they changed design/material wise?
I decided on a Gravity Dropper after seeing all the bad news all over the place.


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

ronski said:


> So far my replacement post continues to work fine after a dozen rides or so. Crossing my fingers...


you mean besides the 2-3mm of sag that you previously reported? Mine is still sagging about the same amount, hasn't gotten worse, continues to perform as expected in every other way.


----------



## chelenegra (Apr 13, 2009)

Same here, no issues after they fixed it. I have 1-2mm of play, but I can live with it.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Do you think the replacement posts will have long-term wear from metal-on-metal grinding of the clamps?


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I almost bit again on the Crank Brothers Bait-n-Switch. 

Onto a Reverb for me!


----------



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

*Developed a little bit of sag*

Bout 6 rides on my black 31.6 Krono. Today is the first time, it developed about 3mm sag from top position. A bit annoyed. Had to bring the post up a couple mm to compensate. I suppose from here it will get worse and slip more as time goes on.

Any word from CB whether these post have been redesigned yet?


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

mine lasted about three rides and by the time it slipped an inch, I took it off the bike, cleaned it, and plan on taking it back for a refund. CB should actually test their product. That means giving them to riders, and letting them thrash the things for a while, and then fixing the problems that crop up before putting them into production. 

A great looking seat post. too bad it doesn't work reliably.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

...still going, no "sag", holds position, air pressure is still the same. The only "maintenance" I've done is to keep the stanchion clean in between rides (especially if there was mud or water involved in the previous ride) and I keep the mechanics under the plastic cap greased.

I honestly feel bad for those of you who bought one only to have problems with it - I've been reading all of the replies in this thread from the start. It does seem though that Kronolog seatpost owners are divided into 3 groups: 

1. Those of who are having no problems whatsoever. Installed right, adjusted right, works right. Apparently we are the lucky ones (?)

2. Those who contacted CB about their problem, have gotten excellent customer service and a replacement post. Seems like everyone who's in category #2 ends up in category one simply by contacting CB about their problem and coming to a solution.

3. Those who have a problem, immediately denounce it altogether and just decide to return it for a different brand.


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

Raine said:


> ...still going, no "sag", holds position, air pressure is still the same. The only "maintenance" I've done is to keep the stanchion clean in between rides (especially if there was mud or water involved in the previous ride) and I keep the mechanics under the plastic cap greased.
> 
> I honestly feel bad for those of you who bought one only to have problems with it - I've been reading all of the replies in this thread from the start. It does seem though that Kronolog seatpost owners are divided into 3 groups:
> 
> ...


Good summary to 324 posts.

I was in category 2. Received great customer service from CB, and I'm enjoying my Krono on the trails now.

I strongly encourage those who are having issues to contact CB directly.

I now respectfully unsubscribe since I'm trying to find more time to get out on the trails.


----------



## fritzd (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been reading through this thread from the start. I got my Kronolog nearly 2 months ago. I haven't commented yet since then on how it has been performing for me. After reading all issues, I got worried that I might have a problem with mine. So far, the Kronolog is working well for me. I installed about half of the limiting spacer. I do notice that the post drops by 1-2mm under load but that's about it. I've used it heavily since then. But let's see, maybe it will jinx me and problems might appear after posting this. I do hope I will stay on category 1.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

cabra cadabra said:


> Did they make it clear to you what they changed design/material wise?
> I decided on a Gravity Dropper after seeing all the bad news all over the place.


I've had my GD around 3 yrs now. It still works great. I have replaced those slide keys. I have also replaced the cable a few times. It's ugly, but it works.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine is functioning fine also, like previous poster it drops a very little bit (1 to 2mm) under load but stays fixed after that. I have it installed properly but will keep an eye on it!


----------



## billfont (May 1, 2012)

I've used mine for about 15 hours of riding so far. I too have the 2-3 mm drop as soon as I get on it but it is consistent and doesn't bother me. I think it's a great post.


----------



## Djg24 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been using mine for about 3 weeks. I installed the spacer with about 5mm cut off of it. From day one mine will set about 1 hash mark down (I guess 1mm) when you sit on it. After that it is as steady as can be and works repeatedly. Over 30 miles on it and countless ups and downs and it functions every time. BTW, I though the 1mm drop was because I may have cut the limiter slightly off square (maybe not)

On the other hand, after recommending this post to a friend he bought one and his dropped about 20mm when he sat on it. I checked all the cable setup and everything is just like mine so its not the setup. The one major difference is I'm 150lbs and he is nearly 240lbs. We were wondering if it is more of a weight limit thing rather than defective product. We are riding this weekend and I asked him to bring it with him so I can sit on it and see if it sags under my weight.


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

I guess I did things a little out of order because I sent in my Joplin 3 and requested the trade-up program to the Kronolog before reading this thread. My move was based on the MBA article and 4 star rating.

I've had great experience with CrankBrothers on pedals and my Cobalt wheels. No issues with the Eggbeaters in the approx 7 years I've been running them on 4 different bikes. I multiple sets from multiple vintages including some 4Ti's and am very pleased. The Cobalts were light and reliable. I had no issues with the hub but read some posts here on mtbr and an article in a British mag that indicated there might be problems with the seals. I called CB and they sent new seals even though mine were functioning correctly.

I hope the new Kronolog serves me well. My Joplin was great except that every 6-9 months it would start to sag a little, then a little more, then a little more. A quick drain/replacement of the oil and re-pressurize would fix it, but even that small amount of maintenance got old. Plus, I like the new design -- cable not moving, locking for picking up as well as pushing down. I hope it is durable!


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Djg24 said:


> The one major difference is I'm 150lbs and he is nearly 240lbs. We were wondering if it is more of a weight limit thing rather than defective product. We are riding this weekend and I asked him to bring it with him so I can sit on it and see if it sags under my weight.


Your friend might need a tad more air pressure inside the post


----------



## Djg24 (Jul 7, 2011)

Raine said:


> Your friend might need a tad more air pressure inside the post


He has the air maxed out. Besides, the air pressure only changes the rate at which it returns and not whether it sags. There is a mechanical clamp inside that will lock it whether there is air in it or not.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Djg24 said:


> He has the air maxed out. Besides, the air pressure only changes the rate at which it returns and not weather it sags. There is a mechanical clamp inside that will lock it whether there is air in it or not.


HAH I read your post wrong


----------



## deanmor (Jul 4, 2009)

deanmor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Update: CB have shipped the replacement post to me. Once it has arrived I'll update this thread. The have admitted to an assembly issue. In their defence this can happen; what has been superb is the customer service, and the way they are handling my complaint in particular.
> 
> Dean


Hi all,

Replacement post arrived today; no cost to me. Once I've ridden a few times with the new post I'll update this thread with feedback.

Regards

Dean


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

I've had mine back from warranty for a while. It's still got the 2mm of play but works fine besides that. That play is still annoying though.


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

I sent my Joplin 4 in to CB, they offered the upgrade to the Kronolog, so I made the switch. 

I'll share my thoughts comparing the two after it arrives. 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teamshort (Jan 2, 2012)

kevingp said:


> What is your height? I have a kronolog coming by mail and I'm thinking ill need to install the spacer too. Im 5'6" and I have a 2012 trance, the thing with my frame is that i usually need to cut the seat post so i can adjust it to the heights i like. I have to do this because of the screw that holds the upper part of the rear triangle, it is very high and the post will not go all the way down.


Did you istall the spacer? If so how does it work. I am 5'7" and my Kronolog tops out just a tad too high for my liking. The good thing about the Kronolog is that if it is too high, you can adjust it to the height you want. I'll probalby install the spacer this week.


----------



## Abagaba (May 30, 2011)

My kronolog started slipping an inch from full extension on the second ride. I followed setup proceedures of the post and remote and even had 3 to 4mm of play in the cable so not to engage and release the post. A CB rep looked at the post and said that now they are finding the cable needs 6mm of slack! 6mm! Setup of the remote specs called for only 2 to 3mm slack. CB will change out the sratched stanchon(caused from the slippage)set up the remote cable with 6mm slack and ship it back to me at no charge. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this solves the problem. I like the post in every other aspect.


----------



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

*Rack clamping for the Krono*

Is it OK to clamp the telescoping part of the post in a work stand? I have nowhere to clamp my bike now, but I dont want to wreck what is turning out apparently to be a pretty delicate piece of hardware.

what are you all doing clamp wise?


----------



## teamshort (Jan 2, 2012)

mastakilla said:


> Is it OK to clamp the telescoping part of the post in a work stand? I have nowhere to clamp my bike now, but I dont want to wreck what is turning out apparently to be a pretty delicate piece of hardware.
> 
> what are you all doing clamp wise?


I don't see why not. The seat post sanchion is being clampted into place by a piece of steel, so I can't imagine a plastic or padded clamp would damage it.


----------



## Abagaba (May 30, 2011)

mastakilla said:


> Is it OK to clamp the telescoping part of the post in a work stand? I have nowhere to clamp my bike now, but I dont want to wreck what is turning out apparently to be a pretty delicate piece of hardware.
> 
> what are you all doing clamp wise?


Why don't you ask Crank Brothers just to be sure. I would assume it's ok to clamp for the very reason Teamshort listed. But you want to make sure in case of some warranty issue.


----------



## deanmor (Jul 4, 2009)

deanmor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Replacement post arrived today; no cost to me. Once I've ridden a few times with the new post I'll update this thread with feedback.
> 
> ...


I've had 3 rides on the replacement post, and it works 100%. At the highest point the post drops abt 3mm and stays locked until the lever is activted. What I have noticed with the new post compared to the first post, is that the spring forcing the pipe-clamps apart is a lot stronger. Overall, the post is perfoming as expected.

Regards

Dean


----------



## Abagaba (May 30, 2011)

deanmor said:


> I've had 3 rides on the replacement post, and it works 100%. At the highest point the post drops abt 3mm and stays locked until the lever is activted. What I have noticed with the new post compared to the first post, is that the spring forcing the pipe-clamps apart is a lot stronger. Overall, the post is perfoming as expected.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dean


Did they set up the cable play from 2-3mm to 6mm? When you say the spring is stronger, do you mean the remote takes more effort to activate?

Thanks for the update. I'm still waiting to get my post back.


----------



## deanmor (Jul 4, 2009)

Abagaba said:


> Did they set up the cable play from 2-3mm to 6mm? When you say the spring is stronger, do you mean the remote takes more effort to activate?
> 
> Thanks for the update. I'm still waiting to get my post back.


Hi Abagaba,

Yes, there is more slack on the lever (prob closer to 8mm) and the remote takes a decent push to activate. Without having measured the force required, it does feel greater; but not difficult.

Regards

Dean


----------



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

*Krono Failure*

2 month old Krono from Joplin exchange. About a month in it developed a 2mm slip from full height. Today I was riding lift assist trails at Big Bear and brought the post up to pedal a flat section. Top part of post came all the way out of the bottom and I couldnt get it back in. Ended my day.:madman:

What I noticed with the inner portion all the way removed it the focal wear at the bottom (see picture; its a bit hard to see). This is responsible for the 2mm slip/settling at the top extension. This obviously develops where the post is clamp 90% of the time. I suspect the post coming all the way out is the result of riding downhill trails for a few days and the inner portion which is screwed in was loosened up by rough trails.

Seems like a pretty shotty piece of hardware, I am going to replace it with a KS Lev.


----------



## teamshort (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine completely failed on the 4th ride. I took it directly to crank bro's and they rebuilt it on the spot. They pointed out that the shop that set it up didn't leave any slack. I have 5 rides on the new post with no issues (fingers crossed). Crank Bro's customer service is outstanding and their location can't be beat.


----------



## Psycle1XGear (Aug 5, 2011)

Horrible POS!! Kronolog was installed by my LBS and instantly started slipping.....LBS was awesome, switched to a Spesh Command Post and couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

modifier said:


> I haven't read this thread yet but I still don't understand where this reputation comes from for broken pedals. I mean I understand that people obviously break them but I never have. I have one set that is 6 years old and still going strong and the other day while riding a demo bike with a much lower BB than I'm used to with my 2 year old CB EB pedals on it I hit rocks about 15 times during the ride. A couple of times hard enough to think 'that must have broken a pedal' and once so hard in a high speed rocky corner that it high sided me into space. I've never done that before. Except for a few scrapes and some deforming of the decorative plastic ring the pedals are just fine.
> 
> I'm talking about the stainless steel rather than the Ti pedals.


Comes from...


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

So glad I cut bait on this product and got my money back before it was too late. To any prospective buyers, I would warn you off the Kronolog. I had three of them. Two had slipping problems and one never got installed on my bike because the remote attachment wasn't the same as the first I got. (quality control!) So it got immediately returned. 

Anyways, I hope things work out for those of you who still have this POS. I know how frustrating it was when I could not understand how something brand new was already failing within a couple rides. Crank Brothers is obviously lying their asses off and biding time until they can fix the problem on the fly. 

I still don't understand why they did not design the thing with predetermined notches about 2mm apart up the entire post and spring load the clamp so it would automatically clamp in the next available notch when the remote was released? Then the wearing and smoothing on the mating surface wouldn't matter because the clamp would go into a predetermined notch. Oh well, that's Crank Bros for you. Good luck fellas.


----------



## NickyTee (Oct 19, 2004)

*Marks on new post?*

Quick question to those who've bought a Kronolog - did yours have marks on the "knurled section" out-of-the-box?

I ask because CB gave me the upgrade for a 4" Joplin, but it was immediately obvious that the Kronolog wouldn't fit my interrupted-seattube bike, the lower portion is too long. My fault, I should've researched/measured first, I know. I've never even fitted it to the bike, since it would've only given me about 1.5" of drop! :madman:

Anyway, I've sold the post on eBay, but the buyer is saying the post has been used because of these marks, and is demanding a refund because "the item is not as described" ie: he says it's used, despite it being brand-new 

I've emailed CB today to get their opinion, but would be interested to hear from other Kronolog owners.


----------



## Mr_O (Apr 30, 2012)

NickyTee said:


> Quick question to those who've bought a Kronolog - did yours have marks on the "knurled section" out-of-the-box?


Yes, mine did. I actually called up the shop from which i purchased it to ask them if it was off a demo bike or something. They assured me that it was brand new out of the box - i have no reason to think they weren't being truthful.

I just sent my Kronolog back to CrankBros, hopefully they're going to replace it with a brand new one, which i will promptly sell cut price on ebay. This seat post is absolute junk, plain and simple.

I strongly advise anyone against this post. Get a reverb, a lev or a gravity dropper. I know that these other posts have had their fair share of issues also, but from day 1 my kronolog didn't work properly. As you can tell i'm pissed that crank brothers saw fit to release such a sub par product. I will never buy anything from them again - and i will do everything in my power to make sure none of my riding partners make the same mistake.


----------



## NickyTee (Oct 19, 2004)

Mr_O said:


> Yes, mine did.
> ....


Thanks for the reply, Mr O. I've just received an email from eBay saying that the buyer has closed the case, so it's done.


----------



## kochjg (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a handful of rides on mine and so far it works beautifully. There were a few slight marks on mine out of the box - I assumed that was due to it being cycled/tested a few times before it shipped. The post works really well though, so far. I have no slippage at all - but we'll see if it develops. Only time can tell, but so far it works beautifully and is very easy to deal with, unlike its predecessor. I should note that I installed it so my cable can move very freely (it is not ziptied tightly to anything, but ziptied loosely allowing movement) - I think when the cable is too tightly bound it causes people lots of problems. In fact, I'll bet people and bike shops are installing the cable like they'd install any cable - ziptying it tightly to the frame, which farks the whole sytem up according to CB's installation videos (and from what I've seen in person). Perhaps that's too finicky for many people and that's fine, but it works for me (so far). I haven't measured slack in the lever, but it's about a quarter of an inch and is completely unnoticable while riding. I know people have had some bad experiences, but mine so far has been great. I hope it stays that way. If it does, this is a winner in my opinion.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I've now had the misfortune of having one on a test bike

- post slips down about half an inch when sitting on it

- Needs fair amount of finger pressure to initiate the post

- Feels notchy and not smooth

- Returns abruptly.

Overall - it met expectations of being the oversold, overhyped piece of garbage that I expect from Crank Bros. Well done!


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Going on 5 months with ZERO problems. Actually, one problem - the lever screw loosened just enough to allow it to rotate on the handlebar about 1/4". Just had to tighten the screw again and it's working perfectly. Other than that, the only maintenance I have had to do was wipe grease off of the seat post after a ride, and I've only had to make a small adjustment on the cable tension barrel ever since I first installed it.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

LeeL said:


> I've now had the misfortune of having one on a test bike
> 
> - post slips down about half an inch when sitting on it
> 
> ...


The bad - the post now slips not just half an inch but all the way down

The good - the stickers are flawless

I screwed the barrel adjuster in and out to get some more and less play in the cable but without success. Best of luck to all Crank Bros Kronolog owners. You will need it!


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

*Buyer Beware*

So I'm back somewhere over the last 15 pages of post having recieved my 2nd Kronolog after the 1st one failed. Well today, 5 months after purchasing the 1st one the 2nd one has failde with NO warning. The 1st one lasted 1 month, so this one has lasted 4. Same problem with both. While sitting on the bike any little bump will initiate the post dropping and with each additional bump it goes farther faster.

1st question most will have is was it setup correctly? When I installed it I sent pictures to the tech at CB who I was dealing with and he said everything about my setup was perfect. So that's not an issue.

One thing I noticed today was that the barrel nut at the switch has backed out on its own creating more tension on the lever than it originally had. Again another design flaw in the system as far as I'm concerned. Every other tensioner I have on any bike I have at the house have notches that keep them from moving on their own. I would like to suggest anyone who still has a Kronolog and intends to keep it apply blue locktite to the threads to keep it from backing out. I can't think of any situation where you would want to tighten the cable. It always seems that the cable needs to be looser, to the point that it probably doesn't work like it should. I've also noticed that if you look under the cover at the post itself it looks like there is grey "grease" there. I believe that is the white lithium grease that's down it the tube and that it is grey from metal wear and shavings in the grease. Either the clamps or post are wearing, plus grease with metal fillings is nothing more than polishing compound. Not what I think needs to be there. Plus grease on the post has got to help it slide through the clamps. Again not what you want.

Thank goodness this thing didn't fail last weekend at the race I was in. But now I'm down for who knows how long until I get this one replaced. Even a week is really not acceptable. And I know I can go back to a regular post but I really rely on mine and don't see being able to get into the right postions for decents and will probably just wait. To give you an idea of how much it's been used the system I typically ride 2 -3 times a week is a little less than 1000 ft of climb from bottom to top but as you ride you actually climb and decend about 4000 ft over 9 miles for 1 loop. So I guess that just shows it gets used alot. And maybe many of you who are not having problems may not use yours as much on each ride.

For those of you who haven't had a failure yet based on my experience it's only a matter of time. This post is defective in design and IMO should not be sold by CB. This thread should be an indication of this.

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

When will people learn that CB gear is made of cheese


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

3 years on my gravity dropper. Cheaper, rebuildable, reliable. Butt ugly but it works. Keep it simple guys


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

The Kronolog is about as simple as it gets really. I would argue that if they hadn't cheaped out on the production models it would work fine (Disclaimer: I own a Reverb v2).


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

cerebroside said:


> The Kronolog is about as simple as it gets really. I would argue that if they hadn't cheaped out on the production models it would work fine (Disclaimer: I own a Reverb v2).


Really? As others have pointed out, the GD posts are reliable, work well, way more dependable, and stupid simple.

Way more so than the Kronolog with all its fiddly bits.

I say that as someone who really, really loves his two Reverbs and one GD Turbo model.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Really? As others have pointed out, the GD posts are reliable, work well, way more dependable, and stupid simple.
> 
> Way more so than the Kronolog with all its fiddly bits.
> 
> I say that as someone who really, really loves his two Reverbs and one GD Turbo model.


Not saying it isn't! I really mean the idea behind it, especially in comparison to the hydraulic posts. A clamp straight onto the post is about as simple as you can get, though obviously they found ways to screw it up. The whole finicky installation thing was pretty silly.

I just get the impression that the reason the Kronolog failed is (mostly) because of low quality materials used in production versions, not because of a problem in the basic design.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been reporting on my Krono's for some time here. Long time GD Turbo and pre Turbo owner. Both my wife and I broke early versions (broke as in snapped in half) however have had years of mostly trouble free operation especially with the Turbo versions. Most problems just required simple maintenance or cable replacement.

Decided to try the Krono. #1 wouldn't hold air. #2 slipped a bit, then a little more, then a little more, and yes it was installed to spec. #3 has been working for a couple months now including an extended Colorado trip. It slips a couple <2mm from full extension but is holding steady there. Have gotten used to the lever and action of the unit and love it. I get a full 5 inches of travel as the post height came out perfect for me. I love it, but do I trust it? Nope. A friend brought the new KS LEV on the Colorado trip. It failed initially, but appeared to be an installation issue. New cables fixed it up and it seemed to work fine.


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

My opinion of the Kronolog it that it wears out too fast.

At first it failed due to setup issues. This was my fault since I was screwing around with the barrel adjuster trying to improve the lever response. Well I hit a bump while seated and parts in the mechanism stripped out. CB was kind enough to replace the damaged parts and get it back to me. Moral of the story is leave enough cable slack.

I got it back and it worked well for 4 months, including the BC bike race where it was subjected to a lot of abuse. I must have hit this thing 50 times a day, and a few days were really wet and muddy. Also, I rode the bike it was on a lot in preparation for this event.

Eventually it developed around a 2mm drop when the saddle was weighted, it progressively got worse. I suspect it's the wear on the shaft that is causing this issue. 

Overall I'm not impressed with the service life. If they could figure out how to keep these parts from wearing out then this post would be great.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

(Tom) said:


> My opinion of the Kronolog it that it wears out too fast.
> 
> ...
> 
> Eventually it developed around a 2mm drop when the saddle was weighted, it progressively got worse. I suspect it's the wear on the shaft that is causing this issue.


That's how much mine has (two lines on the metal strip) after about half a year's worth.It also shows quite a bit of wear on the rear metal strip.Other than that it's been perfect: works well and has negligible amount of play.The thing is, "symptoms" I mentioned above sound like things wearing out faster than they should in my oppinion, too.

Marko


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

+1 Problematiks, same here. Still going strong after a half year use. No play. Yes some wear on the metal strip. Love the post, just needs some carefull installation. I never let it 'pop up' because i think that is what makes the strip wear out at the top end. I sit down and release the lever. Otherwise the airpressure will push the metal strip by the clamp causing wear. At this moment i have no excessive wear at the top part. Only a bit on the bottem (only noticable when the cap of the clamps is off) causing the post to sink a little 1-2mm after sitting down.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

has anyone got a formal response regarding the failure rate of this post? i'm sure at this point they need to monitoring their warranty and have some sort of plan to get themselves out of this hole

any chance of some sort of repair/rework kit to make this thing better from CB?

i got upgraded at sea otter (traded up from joplin 4), and i actually like the joplin 4 more, there is just a tad of play in my post, just enough so that when i hit the lever after some decent climbing, it'll make a pop sound, but not much movement


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

My Krono saga continues. Post #3 now slips 4 inches. I'm done with this failed product. Back to my Gravity Dropper or may try a KS Lev. 

Betzel, the whole point of a dropper post is to get it where you need it fast. Having to sit down first to raise your post is a really really really bad design. The early Gravity Droppers had this fault and the later Turbo models were far more effective when hitting a sudden uphill and wanting that seat up right now.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Ronski: agree with you, but I have gotten used to it and it seems to work. I will surely get a Thomson post once they hit the shops (March?) and check the wear on the Kronolog than. If the wear is excessive the post will send back than. I still have warranty so I don't worry too much.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

One thing I really can't find a reasonable explanation for is the fact that given the (obviously) pretty high failure rate of these posts (you could say the same about CB pedals though) there are still bike companies that put these posts on their 2013 models.
I mean, I understand price (and to some extent, bling) is a big component in making a decision which component goes on a bike.But surely it can't be a good thing for any given company if their customers return 30% of the same product under waranty, and 50% or more would probably be considered a catastrophe.

Marko


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

problematiks: good question. Any early adopters who OEM'd this post would be wise to get out fast. Unless Crank Brothers can fix this problem fast, which I doubt, their already shaky reputation is really headed downhill.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

So the two weeks ago my seatpost started slipping 2 inches from full height during a ride. Got home after and checked it out - turned out that there was grease from the mech that made it to the surface where the clamps touch, causing it to slip:










Cleaned it out with some degreaser, then a small blast of air, and last weekend it was back to 100%. Even the internal air pressure was steady at 80psi. So for me - still no problems, still no sagging after 7 months, still working perfectly. :thumbsup:

@ronski - in regards to your "having to sit down first" comment, I've found that I occasionally do just that - mainly because after longer downhill sections with the seatpost down, when it's time to climb and I sit down (and thus feel that the seat is low) that's when I remember to raise the seat back up for the climb - so my butt is already on the seat before I raise it back up. Then again there are lots of times where I've ben standing on my pedals and I pop the seat back up on its own, and either way I haven't noticed any slip or excessive wear.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Raine, that's good to hear yours is working out. I've switched to the KS Lev and so far so good. A friend has had a KS Lev since spring, with quite a few miles on it, and the inner cable just snapped. I don't think it's very user friendly to service the inner cable.

This last weekend I jumped on a high end bike fresh back from Outerbike with a Krono and rode the Lakes Basin. The Krono had the dreaded slip 3 or 4 mm thing happening.

Failures aside, I've been able to put some miles on both models. Here's a quick comparison: They both look nice and perform very well. The KS has a slicker lever as it optionally can attach to a lock on grip, by replacing one of the lock rings. Very cool. The KS also has a lower profile at the locking mechanism which means you have more seatpost free to be part of the range of motion. This may not matter for some, but could be vitally important to others. For example, I can run max 125mm Krono on my Large Mojo, but my wife's small Mojo can only fit a 100mm at best. For the KS, I could run a 150 or more, and she can run at least a 125.

The Krono has a slight notchy feel to it at the lever, and the KS is butter smooth. I also HATE the seat clamp on the Krono. In order to get it tight enough to not slip, it makes it impossible to adjust the tilt or fore aft position. In other words, once the bolt is released, the seat is frozen in place and has to be banged free, making small adjustments impossible. Arghhh!

The KS was easy to install, but I didn't like all the little bits like the tiny spring, plastic cable end etc. Not a huge deal but slightly bothersome.

That's it for now. Will update again if I have any additional info.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey ronski,

I was thinking about trying the LEV on a new 29er build (variety, you know), but that plan went on the back burner so I guess I'll have to wait. 

You are right about the profile at the locking mech - I had a Joplin 4 for a couple months before the Kronolog came out, and the Joplin gave a much lower saddle position, whereas the Kronolog sits higher. It was noticeable at first, but I got used to it.

And I agree, the lever is slightly notchy - but for me that's kind of an insurance that I won't accidentally drop the post if my finger touches it. My cousin has a Reverb and that switch is very smooth, but he has dropped the post on accident on occasion. LOL


----------



## taikuri (Oct 22, 2012)

I have had my Kronolog 6 months now, used it a lot, muddy conditions as well. No slipping, nothing to complain, works like it should. Installed straight out of box, did not do any adjustments.
Have to say that i was worried, no any previous CB stuff, i thought it is / was good brand, then I found this conversation here just before i received my Kronolog.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Over 50,000 views on this thread. Bummer for CB...


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

I've had my Kronolog for about 4 months, used it pretty extensively including a week long trip ot Moab (Whole Enchilada - twice!), no problems. Notchy feel compared to my previous Joplin 3, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

Second ride on my Kronolog and it's having issues fully extending! Very disappointed an I'm taking it back, hope I can exchange it for something better... Update, LBS wont let me exchange it because it's used, bummer. I called CB they said they would fix or replace it. I read more of this thread and saw that seat post collar and or air pressure can be the issue. Turned out to be air pressure, I added more and voila! It's working like a chard... For now...


----------



## b45her (Apr 9, 2007)

one of my LBS has a kronolog on a mondraker foxy xr demo bike. its only been ridden twice and already has to be lifted by hand to return to full extension .


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

so it looks like CB redesigned the 'kronolog'

Super Bike: Chad Peterson

anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

darnelli said:


> so it looks like CB redesigned the 'kronolog'
> 
> Super Bike: Chad Peterson
> 
> anyone have any info on this?


Looks like it's just backwards, at least the bottom part


----------



## Abagaba (May 30, 2011)

The post is designed to push into the seat tube where the cable can be in front or back position.
I had one of the older models which was crap. It would not hold its height after just a few rides. I have since received a replacement post and actuator which has a remote with an indicator that shows if the cable slack is correct or not. I always had plenty of slack on the cable to prevent the post height from slipping but CB stuck to their guns when it came to cable tension as the reason the post slipped.

The weather around here has turned ugly since I installed the replacement post, so I haven't had a chance to test it out. I'm not betting on it but I hope this post will work properly. I will keep you all informed of the results.
You may want to check the CB website to see if they are talking about a redesign of the Kronolog. I know that CB had a rash of negitive comments and customer complaints over the Kronolog. I wouldn't be surprised if they have a damage control campaign going on about now.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

I email CB asking about upgrading joplin3 to kronolog. They email me the procedure, will cost me $175+s/h to get "new and improved kronolog".
I would like to hear more about "new and improved" kronolog. 
Anyone has new version? Hows the performance?


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha. I'm so glad I get updates on this thread from time to time. It gives me so much to laugh at. Went to the CB website and the 1st thing you see is some positive review that Decline did a while back, blowing up how great this post is. Wonder if Decline went back and reevaluated this peice of junk like almost every other review I've seen. If I was CB I'd pull that craptackular post off anything that anyone in the public will see. It's also funny that CB is one of the few websites that doesn't have a forum or a customer comment area or anything like that. I really wanted my Kronolog to work, and I mean really. But after going through 2 in 3 months or so I'm so glad I was able to get rid of it. Love my Spec Blacklight. Works flawlessly every time. The only thing I don't like is that the cable does move but if I have to deal with that to have a seatpost that works everytime and doesn't cost a fortune I'll deal with it. CB good luck with the redesign if there really is one. Then again I doubt they'll redsign since it's alway customer error. I mean the general population just isn't smart enough to use their products. I'm so glad companies like Specialized makes products for dummies like me! Maybe if they redesign it I'll try another one...when it's been on the market for about 5 years.


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

Two weeks old, Won't hold it's position. I must have read the wrong reviews because I thought I did my research. Boy was I wrong! I got it out of the box, installed it and it worked great! It did not have enough air in it, so put about 90psi and it seemed to work great. While riding today I noticed it was slowly sliding down about an inch and would stay. Still goes up and down okay, but won't stay in the top position. So I cleaned it thinking I had put too much lube, but that did not change anything. I noticed some fine metal shavings with the grease that was appearing on the seatpost. I am so angry. Never owned anything made by Crank Brothers, and I don't think I would buy anything else.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I just picked up a new Kronolog and have noticed some changed that have been made the previous model. The trigger is different in that it has a little window in it with a little green marker that shows proper play in it. So after reading most of these comments last night, I almost took back the Kronolog to shop I got it from. After further inspection of the new post, I'm confident that i have the newest updated version. Only time time tell if the bugs have been worked out. I'll post a picture of the new level shortly.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Could you take a pic of the clamp on the post? Isn't that also different to the old model? Thanks!


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Are you referring to where the cable is attached at the post under the cover? I'll take one when I get home. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes please, thanks retrofred!


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok so here are two shots









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

So I called CB and explained to them my issue. They said I broke the seatpost by not having 2-3 mm of play in the lever. I didn't argue because he said it could also be their fault because it wasn't sent that way. Either way it had to go back. 

So, I over-nighted it ($40) got an email back that the issues was "closed." I received a tracking number for UPS ground. I would hope they would send it back they way you sent to them because it was the longest 5 days of my life. 

When I got it, I could tell they replaced the cable, and at least the upper post (the piece that drops) because mine was scraped from the post slipping. It felt really smooth and from the factory it now had 2-3 mm of play, as it should. 

I rode it around yesterday in my neighborhood, but really won't know until I take it to the trail...if this thing will work, it will be the most awesome thing ever! I'm rooting for you Crank Bros! Hope you got it dialed in. If you do get this thing right, I think it will be the best one on the market because the cable does not move because it is attached at the bottom. Plus, I really don't want to have to sell this to some poor sap and buy a Thompson or Fox.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

FWIW I've been on mine for 2 months so far with no issues. I weight 145 or so, maybe that helps a bit. I am really enjoying it. My shop did the install, and when addressing my concerns the shop owner said he's only had one come back since they came out, and it was due to a faulty installation by the end user. Overall I've been very pleased with mine.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Raine said:


> Hey ronski,
> 
> I was thinking about trying the LEV on a new 29er build (variety, you know), but that plan went on the back burner so I guess I'll have to wait.
> 
> ...


I returned my Kronolog and just recently purchased a KS LEV. A real nice piece of equipment! You can set it up so the base where the cord runs in at anyplace on the 360 degree axis. Back, front, either side. And this thing is really well made. I had the kronolog and immediately knew the difference as soon as I pulled the LEV out of the box. The remote is better than the Kronolog too. Very easy and smooth actuation and it would be very difficult to accidentally drop the post while riding.

In the interests of honesty, I have only had it on my bike for about a week, and the weather has not permitted me to take any long rides, but the couple times I have rode it, this thing is the real deal. The type of adjustable seatpost that I always read most MTBers writing that they want. Lastly, the double seat adjustment for the saddle is much better than the single adjustment screw on the Kronolog. Just like the adjustment screws on most of the most familiar stationary seatposts.

If you shop around, you can find the LEV between $325-375 so the difference in costs ends up not being too bad. Hopefully the costs will come down even more so I can get one for my other bike.

Good luck Kronolog owners...from a former kronolog owner!


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

I have an "original" Kronolog. Is there a difference between the actuator in the pictures above and the "original" Kronolog? The previous picture showed the green indicator for correct freeplay. Was that the only update? or is the actuator different? is the aluminum plate with the notches different?


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

Seems that 2-3 mm of "play" or slack in the lever is CRUCIAL to these posts working right. I hope that is it..not sure why it matters so much, but if you set yours up that way - hopefully you will be golden. If not..it will be the DOSS or the Thompson...


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

they told me that in addition to the lever change, they had 'supplier issues' or 'tolerance issues', so the fix on the new components were 'tighter tolerancing' at the supplier to account for the sloppy post drop


----------



## savechief (Jun 8, 2004)

If anybody wants to take a gamble on the Kronolog, you can get both the 30.9mm and 31.6mm posts at Nashbar for $129.59 during their 12 Hour Sale. The post is already 46% off (for a price of $161.99 from the $299.99 retail), and code 38748 at checkout will get you another 20% off.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

savechief said:


> If anybody wants to take a gamble on the Kronolog, you can get both the 30.9mm and 31.6mm posts at Nashbar for $129.59 during their 12 Hour Sale. The post is already 46% off (for a price of $161.99 from the $299.99 retail), and code 38748 at checkout will get you another 20% off.


OK I'm in at this price. My first dropper post. Thanks for the lead. :thumbsup:

I know the Kronolog has been known to have issues, but I'm willing to give it a try at this price. I'm curious to see how much I'll really use it during a ride.


----------



## sonoranbiker (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered one; figured between Crank Brothers warranty service and the Nashbar unconditional guarantee it's worth a go for $130. Got it for $150 with tax and shipping. 

The guys at by LBS (Arizona Cyclist in Tucson) say they have installed a number of them and haven't had any issues if they're properly installed. I'll have them throw it on, which will help if I need to warrantee it since they're a Crank Bros dealer.

Here's hoping the post actually works!


----------



## Element36 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hmmm, was not expecting this...*

It took 2 emails and 1 week but Crank brothers came through... today I have a new barrel adjuster. Seems the issue is known and switched to Jag cables as they are more flexible and cause less wear.. I tried but they would not send me one.. lol.
So if yours did not come with a Jag cable check ur adjuster and send them and email.
I has to sent email to '[email protected]' becasue the '[email protected]' kept bouncing.
Once I heard back from '[email protected]' he said to email '[email protected]'. So hope this helps someone. :rockon::rockon:

Here is what happened and what I found.
A week or two ago I went for a ride and for the first time I sat on the seat and the Kronolog went all the way down. I popped it back up and again sat down and it went all the way down again. Naturally I thought the worst. I managed to pull the lever back a bit and wiggle the cable. Seat stayed up. So I figured it was just an adjustment. Got back home and checked it out all looked fine. Took the post out of the bike and took the remote off too. Left it inside overnight, to see if there was a difference. Long story short.. it felt like the cable was bent, in the housing. I could depress the lever, and it would not return fully. When I adjusted the cable tension it seemed to resolve the sticking a bit. Now I did notice the cable was bent a bit at the activation lever end. I figured I just needed to replace the cable. I set out to do just that tonight. As you can see by the pictures, it was the adjuster that was the cause of the issue. It seems that the cable has worn into the adjuster. I will email CB and see what they say. After 5 months of riding 3-4 times a week, this seems odd. It is definitely a design issue. Will see what they say, as I have not seen anyone else post on this issue.









Emailed the "[email protected]" address and response was "The email account that you tried to reach does not exist".
I have forwarded the email and the failed email to "[email protected]".
I did see in the installation video that the cable adjuster was half way out.. not all the way in. I left a little extra slack expecting to tighen the cable if eventually..


----------



## General Mayhem (Dec 29, 2012)

Over six months of regular Kronolog use w/o any problems. Looks like I may be one of the fortunate ones?


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

That is serious wear! I will have to look at mine. Using it for 3/4 year now but not as often as you.


----------



## cvega (Sep 4, 2008)

HAs anyone broke the bridge (plastic part that goes between the rails in the saddle)? if yes where did you get this part. I have e-mailed and called multiple times and no answer back.

cvega


----------



## Element36 (Nov 18, 2009)

cvega said:


> HAs anyone broke the bridge (plastic part that goes between the rails in the saddle)? if yes where did you get this part. I have e-mailed and called multiple times and no answer back.cvega


Hopefully you mean the piece the arrow is pointing to in the pic.
I would try to email '[email protected]' if you have not already.
I know for the issue I had with the barrel adjuster he said to send an email to '[email protected]'.
no reason why they would not be able to get you one, don't know if they would cover it under warranty though. Hope this helps.


----------



## cvega (Sep 4, 2008)

yes this is the part, and I got a called telling me to e mail at small [email protected], I do not know if I have to pay or it will cover under warranty, I would let you know as soon as I know

cvega


----------



## cvega (Sep 4, 2008)

got e-mail back, I do not have to pay for the part at all, they are sending it through the mail.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Does CB have a 7x9 kit for this to accept oval seat rails?


----------



## sonoranbiker (Dec 31, 2006)

I have now had mine for a little over a month and have done a few big rides on it. I live in Tucson and our AM rides have lots of rocks and chunk, but also lots of climbing and rolling terrain. First, I can say that I love having a dropper post, use it many times each ride, and I think it made my testicles bigger. Getting my seat low and out of the way is helping me clean all sorts of gnarly tech sections that I never had the balls to clean before. The bad news is that the Kronolog already drops 1/2 inch when I sit on it at full extension, and today on Milagrosa Ridge the air spring apparently blew out and it won't rebound without me pulling on it. I think I'm going to send it back to Nashbar, get my money back, and buy a Gravity Dropper.


----------



## Element36 (Nov 18, 2009)

cvega said:


> got e-mail back, I do not have to pay for the part at all, they are sending it through the mail.


Excellent!! That is good news. I hate to ask, but curiosity is killing me.. 
How did it break?


----------



## Anita Handle (Nov 21, 2004)

Quick update, after 10 or so months of reliable performance (the ever present 15 mm if initial slip notwithstanding) my kronolog stopped returning. I'm going to contact them and return it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvega (Sep 4, 2008)

it broke when i was adjusting my saddle


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Looks SWEET!
> 
> Standing by for all the CBs haters in 3...2....1..............
> 
> MTBP


Hahaha


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

cvega said:


> HAs anyone broke the bridge (plastic part that goes between the rails in the saddle)? if yes where did you get this part. I have e-mailed and called multiple times and no answer back.
> 
> cvega


I just called Crank Brothers about some questions I had regarding rebuild kit compatibility for my EggBeaters. I talked to Evan and he was extremely helpful. While providing guidance to me about the differences between Candy and EB kits, he said if I buy a Candy kit for my EB pedals, I should just shoot an email to [email protected] and they will send the seals to me. I'm pretty sure that would be the correct avenue for you to get a replacement bridge. I called the number listed on their Contact page and was talking to a live person within a minute.

I've always received great service when I had questions or issues with Crank Brothers products (just a few instances, but am very happy with their service).

My Kronolog is still working great and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## taikuri (Oct 22, 2012)

My Kronolog finally failed after 8 months serious use. Send it to the shop in germany where I ordered it, it took 3 weeks and today i got mail that it has been fixed and they are sending it back to me. My problem was slipping, could not hold position at all, it happened very quickly, until then it worked like it should. So I thought its the issue with the soft metal / worn out notches on post, im very curious what have they fixed and how long will it last. 
They did not tell me what have they done, so im waiting now.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

Seems Bike Magic liked their review sample - Crankbrothers Kronolog seatpost review - Bike Magic


----------



## GQOSE (Jan 31, 2008)

So if I live near crank bros hq and I buy the post, I can drive in and yell at them if it breaks, right?


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

GQOSE said:


> So if I live near crank bros hq and I buy the post, I can drive in and yell at them if it breaks, right?


S'what I did.

Got my first replaced/fixed/whatever b/c of the slipping issue.

Replacement had a jag wire cable set up and a 'new' trigger assembly with a cut-out window indicating cable slack was adequate.

New post lasted 4-ish weeks and has now blown out all its air.

Haven't bothered pulling it out to re-inflate it (hopefully will fix it) as I don't have any zip ties (lol).

At least their office is 15 minutes from mine, which was a primary consideration when evaluating dropper posts.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

UPDATE: If you've been following this thread from the start, you might have noticed that I'm one of the few who didn't seem to have any premature problems with the Kronolog. I had one of the very first batch and it took a little over a year of riding before my Kronolog finally started showing signs of slippage. At full height it would slip down about 1 inch after pedaling for about 50 feet on the trail while seated. I disassembled my Kronolog and found that everything was mechanically fine, but the locking levers were rounded and the stanchion tube had smooth spots where the post was slipping. I emailed [email protected] about it, and he advised me to bring my seat post in for service (I live about 40 miles away from their offices).

I actually had a cousin bring it in (I work on weekdays and CB is closed on weekends) and my cousin was in and out of the CB office in less than 20 minutes. When I got home from work that same day, I was expecting to just get new locking levers installed for a nominal fee. However upon inspection of the serviced unit, the first thing I had noticed was that the seat post stanchion was replaced with a brand new piece! Further inspection revealed a lot more: In the mechanism area, I found an updated cable holder piece and a new lower cable end that replaced the short aluminum cable end that my seat post originally came with. The cable housing also featured a new semi-rigid extension piece that looked to be kink-resistant. On the other end of the cable, I found a completely new trigger assembly; not only was the trigger all new, but a closer look revealed that it was a new and updated design. There was a new cable spacer inside the trigger spring, and the trigger clamp/holder is a new design, with a notched adjustable trigger angle for better positioning. Nick even replaced my super-chipped bottom cap (long story, involves locking pliers and some impatience!) and filled the seat post up to the proper air pressure. Oh, and yes - the locking levers were replaced with brand new updated pieces.

All of that was done in a matter of minutes (on a Friday afternoon too), and the best part of it - I wasn't charged a single penny for the service. I had my Kronolog serviced and updated and ready to ride the next day.

On a side note, my cousin who has been running a Rockshox Reverb for almost the same time as I have (but nearly not as many miles on the odometer) is in the same position with his seat post slipping; but he has to send his seat post through a local dealer to the SRAM/Rockshox service department somewhere in Chicago, and they told him that the usual turnaround is 4 WEEKS MINIMUM (if they're not busy).

So I'm still happy with the Kronolog, and on top of that I'm pretty happy and confident with Crank Brothers customer service.

Here's some pics of my Kronolog and the updated stuff:








New/updated trigger; sorry, you can't see the notched adjustable-angle clamp, but it's there.








Brand new stanchion.








New cable extension/flex housing.








New/updated mech fitting piece/collar thingy.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Good service from CB!


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

Nick is a rad dude (guy @ CB who does the repair work). However mine's now broken for the third time. I ride 2x/week, MAYBE 30 miles/weekend. Got the full rebuild like Raine, new problem is that the post won't come up to full height (even with max pressure and confirmed torque spec for seatpost clamp). This was a different issue from the previous iterations where it slipped. Another guy I ride with has fore/aft rocking issues.

Kinda over this thing. Only thing preventing me from a(nother) refurb and selling it outright is the fact that these guys bang out repairs while you wait @ lunch.


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm now on my third Kronolog. First one was an original that slowly deteriorated and wouldn't stay up. Second one was a warranty replacement, new which deteriorated after three rides. I should have my new replacement tomorrow, we'll see how that one faires. Nick is great as is Crank Brothers customer service. At this point I think the overal design is flawed.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Kayton said:


> I'm now on my third Kronolog. First one was an original that slowly deteriorated and wouldn't stay up. Second one was a warranty replacement, new which deteriorated after three rides. I should have my new replacement tomorrow, we'll see how that one faires. Nick is great as is Crank Brothers customer service. At this point I think the overal design is flawed.


Not to single you out or anything... but since you are the most recent person to post, I'm just curious - what do you mean by "deteriorated"? And after only three rides?


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

The first one started to lower on its own; at first a 1/2" then it just wouldn't stay up at all this happenedover about five months. The second one started that after the second ride, by the third ride it wouldn't stay up at all. I followed the installation instructions to the letter.


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

Now that you mention it, at the first 1" drop it sounded like a knock or pop.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Everything CB makes, breaks. I dont understand why they're still a market player.


egg beaters
second gen wheelset
pumps
tools


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

GQOSE said:


> So if I live near crank bros hq and I buy the post, I can drive in and yell at them if it breaks, right?


no reason to yell. but yes they support drop ins. Margo up front is awesome.


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm installing a crank brothers kronolog post but the clamps do not allow the saddle to pivot down (pretty much just up). Am I missing something or is this a serious design flaw? The lowest I can pivot the saddle is still too "nose up" for me (see attached crappy iphone pic). 

Thoughts?


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mine works great so I would rule out design flaw. That said I don't see any issues with the way you are set up (plenty of cable slack). Have you called Crank or talked to LBS?


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

LB412 said:


> Mine works great so I would rule out design flaw.


You can pivot the saddle towards the handlebars? If so, I wonder why mine won't allow it.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes I can. I actually had to adjust it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

[email protected] can point you to the right tech for assistance.


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

LB412 said:


> Yes I can. I actually had to adjust it a couple of weeks ago.


Weird - would you mind uploading a picture of the rails in the post? I've attached an image on my post and why I can't seem to pivot the nose further down.

Currently, there's a ton of opportunity to pivot the nose up and none to pivot the nose down. Obviously if I reversed the post, it would allow a ton of downward nose and minimal upward nose.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am not at home now. Can do later today.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Stumpy_Steve said:


> I'm installing a crank brothers kronolog post but the clamps do not allow the saddle to pivot down (pretty much just up). Am I missing something or is this a serious design flaw? The lowest I can pivot the saddle is still too "nose up" for me (see attached crappy iphone pic).
> 
> Thoughts?


Not a "serious design flaw" at all. Normally the clamp for the saddle has more adjustment on the "back side" compared to the "front side" - if the cable and mech were facing forward, like most installations.

So - the reason why your saddle is nose up is because of how you're installing the Kronolog - you have the cable and mech on the rear of the post, not the front.

The solution is simple, no tech support needed from CB: If you want to run the cable at the rear of the post (like in your photo) you just have to remove the stanchion and flip it 90 degrees. That will put the saddle clamp part in a position to give you more movement to level your saddle.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Raine said:


> Not a "serious design flaw" at all. Normally the clamp for the saddle has more adjustment on the "back side" compared to the "front side" - if the cable and mech were facing forward, like most installations.
> 
> So - the reason why your saddle is nose up is because of how you're installing the Kronolog - you have the cable and mech on the rear of the post, not the front.
> 
> The solution is simple, no tech support needed from CB: If you want to run the cable at the rear of the post (like in your photo) you just have to remove the stanchion and flip it 90 degrees. That will put the saddle clamp part in a position to give you more movement to level your saddle.


Good catch. I didn't notice it was reversed. Mine was installed by a CB tech and it is set up forward.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

LB412 said:


> Good catch. I didn't notice it was reversed. Mine was installed by a CB tech and it is set up forward.


You can run it either way, so it's not really "reversed" - it's just a matter of rotating the stanchion accordingly =)


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

Raine said:


> You can run it either way, so it's not really "reversed" - it's just a matter of rotating the stanchion accordingly =)


So now I know that instead of running into a major design flaw, I installed it backwards...


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

You'll run into the major design flaw soon enough. Not to worry.


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

After running this post for a little over 6 months here are my thoughts - 

First one I had, did not come with that magic 2-3mm of slack in the cable. According to CB, this caused a failure. Either way, I sent mine in, they sent me a new one. They said it should have been setup correctly from the factory, which it was not. 

The replaced one came setup with the 2-3 mm of slack in the cable and has been working well, giving it an A- I give it the minus because every now and again, I raise up the post and it will sink down a mm. When the seat is in the down position it moves around a little which is annoying. Overall, it goes up and down as designed. However the annoying 1mm move in the up and down position is annoying enough that I would not recommend this post.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

orastreet said:


> However the annoying 1mm move in the up and down position is annoying enough that I would not recommend this post.


wow all that because of 1mm? ok.


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

Raine said:


> wow all that because of 1mm? ok.


Well - when there are 7 other brands that don't do that, then yes. Is this 1mm (probably more like 2mm) a precursor to a greater issue? When it goes to the top it should not move at all, as when it goes to the bottem. I'm not selling mine, but if someone asks if they should buy a Kronolog, I would steer them to the Thompson.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

orastreet said:


> Well - when there are 7 other brands that don't do that, then yes. Is this 1mm (probably more like 2mm) a precursor to a greater issue? When it goes to the top it should not move at all, as when it goes to the bottem. I'm not selling mine, but if someone asks if they should buy a Kronolog, I would steer them to the Thompson.


I'm just saying... your butt is probably super duper sensitive to feel a 1mm drop LOL

=D


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

My friend just got a Kronolog, and I am not impressed at all. 

First, the action just feels sticky and rough. even on the first day.

Second, the seat clamp does not work right. It tightens around the part on the post that sets the tilt, but I could not get it tight enough to really hold onto the saddle rails tight enough. The bike shop that sold it to us just used the longest handled torx wrench they has and cranked the crap out of it until it held. When I checked how tight it is, I was surprised they were able to get it that tight without stripping the bolt. I looked up the torque spec on that and it is only something like 12 N*M. 

Third, the sliding shaft looks like it is asking for trouble (and from the reviews, it looks like my suspicions are correct). Why is there no boot for this? You've got an exposed stanchion that has grease on it which is going to collect crap that sticks to it (not to mention you get it all over your hand when you pick the bike up by the post). It has a seal to keep the crud out of the inners, but the shaft is not round, so I can't see how it could seal all that well. Even if it does at first, I would think that the seals would wear at the edges of the flat parts of the shaft. The sales guy said it's just like a fork stanchion. No, it's not. Fork stanchions are round, and you don't grease them. 

I am trying to convince my friend to use the bad seat clamp as an excuse to return this and buy a GD.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

kapusta said:


> My friend just got a Kronolog, and I am not impressed at all.
> 
> First, the action just feels sticky and rough. even on the first day.
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be slow or "sticky". Swap the post for a new one.

Mine works great... But it is my second. The first was replaced by CB


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

LB412 said:


> It shouldn't be slow or "sticky". Swap the post for a new one.


Hopefully we will..... for a Gravity Dropper.

Seriously, with 2 QC issues right out of the box, and a design that seems (to me) destined to eventually fail, and a plethora of examples from both users and reviewers to validate my concerns, I can't see any reason to not return this for something we already know has a strong track record for longevity.

I mean, what is the selling point, here? "_It might not be as bad as you think_" or "_It doesn't crap out on some people_"?

I'm glad yours works well. How many years have you had it? Two? Three?


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

kapusta said:


> My friend just got a Kronolog, and I am not impressed at all.


wow... It's been awhile since someone chimed in who wasn't an actual owner LOL =)

Anyhoo - like the other guy said, if it "feels stick and rough" that's not how it's supposed to be. mine always moved smooth and linear ever since I bought it.

Second - The seat clamp works fine, provided you use the included spacer/insert between the rails. You don't have to "crank the crap out of it" - once it sandwiches the plastic rail insert/spacer it tightens up the grip on the saddle rails with maybe 1 more turn.

I've put more than a year of riding on mine before it started showing any issues (can't be 2 or 3 years, it hasn't been out that long.) Mine was one of the first batch, and when I finally needed it to be serviced earlier this year CB gladly rebuilt it with all new/updated parts for free, in less than 15 minutes, the same day I brought it to them, no questions asked.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Raine said:


> wow... It's been awhile since someone chimed in who wasn't an actual owner LOL =)


I act as this guys mechanic and general gear-nerd, and I worked with his post (and bike) a lot. In any event, I've used it and worked on it, regardless of who it goes home with.



Raine said:


> Anyhoo - like the other guy said, if it "feels stick and rough" that's not how it's supposed to be. mine always moved smooth and linear ever since I bought it.


I know that's not how it is "supposed" to be. Nothing is "supposed" to feel like crap. That's the whole point. Poor QC.



Raine said:


> Second - The seat clamp works fine, provided you use the included spacer/insert between the rails. You don't have to "crank the crap out of it" - once it sandwiches the plastic rail insert/spacer it tightens up the grip on the saddle rails with maybe 1 more turn.


No, the seat clamp does NOT work fine. It is supposed to work fine, and YOURS may work fine, but this one does not. Again, poor QC. We have the spacer. This was not just me, the shop had the exact same issue with it.



Raine said:


> I've put more than a year of riding on mine before it started showing any issues (can't be 2 or 3 years, it hasn't been out that long.) Mine was one of the first batch, and when I finally needed it to be serviced earlier this year CB gladly rebuilt it with all new/updated parts for free, in less than 15 minutes, the same day I brought it to them, no questions asked.


This needed a rebuild after a year? Is this supposed to be a selling point? Are they going to do this for you for free every year? Also, realize that most will need to mail it in.

Sorry, this is just not at all convincing me to buy one, it is convincing me to stay the hell away.

Kronolog: It may not work right, but it is supposed to.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

kapusta said:


> I act as this guys mechanic and general gear-nerd, and I worked with his post (and bike) a lot. In any event, I've used it and worked on it, regardless of who it goes home with.
> 
> I know that's not how it is "supposed" to be. Nothing is "supposed" to feel like crap. That's the whole point. Poor QC.
> 
> ...


Relax guy... =)

Ok - your buddies seat clamp does not seem to work fine, but mine DOES. So I guess we're both right LOL

And my seatpost didn't need a FULL rebuild after a year, it just needed new clamps (since it's mechanical friction and the clamps got worn round)... but they rebuilt the whole thing with the newer, updated parts without me even asking for it. In fact, the only parts I could identify that were my original parts were the outer case, the seatpost clamp (which still works =P ) and the bottom cap. They didn't have to replace all of the other parts, but I'm sure that because there are a lot of people having problems with it that it's better for them to do the whole job, and I salute them for that.

And yes, most people aren't conveniently living within 30 minutes of CB - luckily I was, I was originally going to send it in and they quoted me a 2 day turnaround once they received my seatpost, but I elected to just bring it to them on a Thursday to get it done in time for a weekend ride, thinking I could just pick it up the next day - but they fixed everything on the spot.

So anyhow... that's my experience so far, and although a lot of people have had issues, I guess you can say I'm one of the lucky ones. Would I recommend the Kronolog to others? I have to two people (I even linked them to this thread so that they can see both sides); one went ahead and bought one (no problems at all so far) and the other one ended up getting a DOSS instead. On a side note, my cousin's Rockshox Reverb won't even stay up after less than a year... and after contacting them about actually mailing it in, they said it would be a 4-5-week turnaround. My brother's Giant-branded Contact Switch, on the other hand, is a lot older than my Kronolog and my cousin's Reverb, has a lot more mileage, and yet it still works buttery smooth to this day.

Go figure? heh


----------



## Wyrd (Feb 28, 2013)

Iv got my seat post back 2 weeks and no problems


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I think I got a bad post too. I followed the instructions. It looks like the only thing is to make sure the cable's right and you don't see that evil shape in window of the lever per the directions... which suck!! 

First it worked riding around after I built the bike. Then the post would go down but not stay down. Now it pops up but if I sit on it.. it goes down! The post will work every once on a while. I'm taking the Kronolog to my LBS for them to check out.

Any other suggestions??


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

CB replaced mine for free. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

homeless junkie said:


> Hey guys, I think I got a bad post too. I followed the instructions. It looks like the only thing is to make sure the cable's right and you don't see that evil shape in window of the lever per the directions... which suck!!
> 
> First it worked riding around after I built the bike. Then the post would go down but not stay down. Now it pops up but if I sit on it.. it goes down! The post will work every once on a while. I'm taking the Kronolog to my LBS for them to check out.
> 
> Any other suggestions??


sounds like clamping part doesn't seem to be working right, it's the same parts that are supposed to hold the seatpost all the way up or all the way down. Try removing the cover to the mech to see if the cable is moving smoothly and that both levers are moving independently of each other... if one of the levers sticks then it won't do what it's supposed to do. Usually the bottom lever hangs up if the cable/cable housing can't move freely when you hit the trigger. Check for any extra grease in there too


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Raine said:


> LOL whatever floats your boat buddy... but I think I've tried helping more people with all of my replies in this thread, how about you?


I've helped them by warning them. Which is far far more useful than any delusions you could possibly proffer about the Kronofail


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

LeeL said:


> I've helped them by warning them. Which is far far more useful than any delusions you could possibly proffer about the Kronofail


"...delusions... crackwhore... going to hell..."

My Kronolog is working, how is that delusional? And how would you know if I smoke crack and if so, enough to be a crackwhore? and who told you I was going to hell? Am I on a passenger list? LOL Don't call me out because I'm trying to help those who actually have one and are having problems with it. You don't know me and I could care less who you are, so don't take it to personal level because if you don't like the product or you think it sucks then good for you. That's your opinion and that's fine.

I don't like Hockey but at least I don't whine about it.

HF


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

LeeL said:


> They're pretty much unfixable. The design is shite. Raine is an apologist crackwhore and will go to hell for deluding any one stupid enough to listen to his drivel and try this turd of a post. Bin it and move on - chalk it up to experience


 I built a Dixon for your neck of the woods. I plan to ride it anywhere from the city up to Pemby. While I don't need a dropper post for places like Fromme I would think they would come in handy around Whistler Valley. What post do you recommend? I may buy another if the Kronolog fails.

Hey Rune, thanks for helping! The Kronolog came highly recommended. I was given a choice of LEV or CB but was told the Kronolog was the way to go. It may be a stuck lever or something. Sometimes it won't stay down and sometimes it won't stay up. I don't get it!! I'll do what you think and then it's going to the shop.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

homeless junkie said:


> I built a Dixon for your neck of the woods. I plan to ride it anywhere from the city up to Pemby. While I don't need a dropper post for places like Fromme I would think they would come in handy around Whistler Valley. What post do you recommend? I may buy another if the Kronolog fails.
> 
> Hey Rune, thanks for helping! The Kronolog came highly recommended. I was given a choice of LEV or CB but was told the Kronolog was the way to go. It may be a stuck lever or something. Sometimes it won't stay down and sometimes it won't stay up. I don't get it!! I'll do what you think and then it's going to the shop.


From a sample of 3 bike shops in North Van and a fleet of test bikes (10) approx 50% of Kronologs fail. Approx 15% of the 1st gen Reverb failed (with the silver collar). Approx 5-8% of next gen Reverbs and KS Levs failed. Insufficient data for Fox, Specialized and X-Fusion posts. Gravity Droppers rarely fail fwiw.

You are taking your chances with a Kronofail

Just so I know who on earth recommended a Kronolog to you?


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Umm... that data sucks! So you're saying no dropper post then? Maybe a new Reverb or Lev? something maybe?

I guess? What would you do? I'm new at all this sub 30 lb AM with no tubes and seatpost that moves up and down. Last time I rode comfortably Numb was on a 2003 Giant AC Air. I rode a Rocky mountain Element 29er rental down Kyber two years ago. The guy almost didn't gimme back my deposit back! I'm just tryin to build something I enjoy riding out there besides my DH.

A guy on Pinkbike that I bought my Flow EX wheels and XX1 group from. He was super cool to deal with. I think he owns a shop around Chicago. I wasn't from a shop nearby. I bought my last couple DH's from Fantlyk but didn't have six grand to pay from a built Knolly endo or chili. So I lowballed my way around Pinkbike until I had all the parts for this Dixon. Haha.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

homeless junkie said:


> Umm... that data sucks! So you're saying no dropper post then? .


His data for Gravity Dropper was pretty good.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

kapusta said:


> His data for Gravity Dropper was pretty good.


Checked them out.. Lots of options when buying from the factory. Guess I'll go down that road if this Kronolog doesn't magically start working right. Thanks Lee!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

homeless junkie said:


> Checked them out.. Lots of options when buying from the factory. Guess I'll go down that road if this Kronolog doesn't magically start working right. Thanks Lee!


yah GD's are pretty reliable. Data from new gen KS's isn't good as they've not been around long enough to really develop an opinion. That failure rate for Reverbs and KS's is actually pretty standard for dropper posts so its best to make sure you can send them back for repair if you need to do that.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

LeeL said:


> yah GD's are pretty reliable. Data from new gen KS's isn't good as they've not been around long enough to really develop an opinion. That failure rate for Reverbs and KS's is actually pretty standard for dropper posts so its best to make sure you can send them back for repair if you need to do that.


 Will I be able to send the Kronolog back without a bill of sale? Like I said I bought the post from someone off Pinkbike. Everything was in a box and brand new. I got an XX1 group and set of Flow EX wheels too but no receipt. He was really great to deal with and did give me a choice. I just went with the cheaper. Funny the only part that wasn't an arm and a leg broke... GO FIGURE!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

homeless junkie said:


> Will I be able to send the Kronolog back without a bill of sale? Like I said I bought the post from someone off Pinkbike. Everything was in a box and brand new. I got an XX1 group and set of Flow EX wheels too but no receipt. He was really great to deal with and did give me a choice. I just went with the cheaper. Funny the only part that wasn't an arm and a leg broke... GO FIGURE!


No idea. Good luck with the post though- you will need it


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

OK, OK so I got the post to work. Raine, I took your advice and cleaned up the grease inside. Then I messed around with the cable adjustment basically leaving no tension on the cable at all. Boom!!.. The Kronolog works. I'm still going to buy a traditional post for riding in my home state of MD. I'll keep the Kronolog for times when I need it like my second home, Whistler.

Now I would like to reduce the travel of the Kronolog. I checked the directions and bought a spanner wrench for the install. I just have one question.. WTF is that spacer in the diagram?? The directions show a blue highlighted spacer on diagram 7. The box didn't come with one and I haven't taken apart the post to find out if it's in there. Anyone know where the spacer is? Or.. Should I just use the infinite control feature to pick the seat height that's right. Do you guys think that would be a pain in the ass? I've never ridden with a dropper post before. I would imagine using it anytime things get even a little techincal since hitting a button's so easy.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

My Kronolog is also working perfect for over a year now. May not have put very much hours on it...but it works. Yes it shows some wear but nothing to be concerned about. 

homeless junkie: i have a seperate spacer in the box. You don't as you wrote. Maybe it is in there already? Did you measure travel to make sure?


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Betzel said:


> homeless junkie: i have a seperate spacer in the box. You don't as you wrote. Maybe it is in there already? Did you measure travel to make sure?


 Yea, I checked.. The post is 15.94 inches or 405 mm. I rechecked the box and the only thing left in there is a sticker and the two cardboard pieces that came in the seat clamp. I'm taking my bike in to my LBS to get a blessing that it's safe to ride. I'll see if they have one lying around.

I'm just glad it's works now!


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

homeless junkie said:


> OK, OK so I got the post to work. Raine, I took your advice and cleaned up the grease inside. Then I messed around with the cable adjustment basically leaving no tension on the cable at all. Boom!!.. The Kronolog works. I'm still going to buy a traditional post for riding in my home state of MD. I'll keep the Kronolog for times when I need it like my second home, Whistler.


Glad to hear sir!



homeless junkie said:


> Now I would like to reduce the travel of the Kronolog. I checked the directions and bought a spanner wrench for the install. I just have one question.. WTF is that spacer in the diagram?? The directions show a blue highlighted spacer on diagram 7. The box didn't come with one and I haven't taken apart the post to find out if it's in there. Anyone know where the spacer is? Or.. Should I just use the infinite control feature to pick the seat height that's right. Do you guys think that would be a pain in the ass? I've never ridden with a dropper post before. I would imagine using it anytime things get even a little techincal since hitting a button's so easy.


It should have come with a small black spacer in the box; if not, your best option is to contact CB and ask them to send you a new spacer (since you got your Kronolog from a forum and not a store). You can maybe find something similar at a craft or hardware store to get a custom height (when the Kronolog is fully extended) but it would have to be made of plastic - not metal or it will score the inner pole, not rubber or it will just wrap itself around something and possibly cause the post to get stuck - with the correct inner diameter to fit on the inner pole thingy


----------



## Broadica (Mar 28, 2008)

Like to know how long is the length from top of seat collar to saddle rail during max insertion.
I read some quote 8.5 inch on pink bike, competitive cyclist and while some 8.75 inch on vital mtb

Can anyone help confirm the length?


----------



## karMeister (Feb 14, 2013)

My Kronolog started slipping an inch after 4 months of use. Did a little mod.. now stays where I want it to stay.


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

what was the mod?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Just reporting: one more slipping post here. Sent to crank bros for warranty repair. I followed all instructions when installing, i was hyper aware of the need to leave 3mm play in the thumb lever before it engages the clamping teeth.

I observed the problem is, of the two clamping teeth, the lower one was not returning to fully locked position. I think this is because the cable must move freely in the small hole where it enters the bottom of the clamp assembly. Over time, the cable housing naturally develops some friction here, resisting its free motion, so that it doesn't allow the lower tooth to move to fully locked position. Problem is, once the first skip occurred, its like a permanent problem at that point. 

Bummer.

Sent from your phone, which i hacked into


----------



## karMeister (Feb 14, 2013)

darnelli said:


> what was the mod?


Just dremeled a small part to make the locks stay in place. So far it works for me im 160lb


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

karMeister said:


> Just dremeled a small part to make the locks stay in place. So far it works for me im 160lb


Picture would be very much appreciated! You might be able to make a small business on the side making these parts!


----------



## karMeister (Feb 14, 2013)

MultiRider said:


> Picture would be very much appreciated! You might be able to make a small business on the side making these parts!


Sorry, I meant i dremeled off part of the post. You know how the locks chew on the post? It looked like the front locks push the post against the 2 locks on the back. And it stayed when it was new until it starts slipping because of grease and yes wear. When new, the post slips like 2-4 mm until the locks get to hold. (Manual says its supposed to happen tho)

When mine started slipping an inch lower I took it apart and dremeled the parts to make it a little deeper for the lcoks to stay (1.5-2mm deep). The post is thick so it looks like it shouldn't hurt ( and I was desperate.)

It works for me so far. Ill get pics when i take it apart.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, that's brave.:what:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

An update on this:

Well, the seat clamp kept sliding (despite torquing the crap out of the bolt), so the shop took it back and called CB. Between the clamp and the fact that the action felt a little rough/sticky they were hoping to just get a new post.

No such luck. Nothing in the warranty about not feeling smooth, it worked, and that's that. As far as the clamp, CB kept having the shop try one thing after another (which the guys in the shop felt was a waste of time), and finally sent them a new part for the clamp (not sure which one).

They put the new clamp piece on, put the post on the bike........ and now the post does not work:madman:

What a worthless piece of sh!t.



kapusta said:


> My friend just got a Kronolog, and I am not impressed at all.
> 
> First, the action just feels sticky and rough. even on the first day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Regarding the rail clamp problem. Remove the rail clamp completely. Pull the e-clips off the rail clamp bolt so you can pull it out. Inspect and clean the surfaces that the rail bolt faces rest on then apply a tiny amount of CLP on the bolt face and the clamp surface where the two mate. Reinstall the rail bolt and clip it in place. Torque to 105 lb in. The rail clamp bolt is supposedly tested to 115 in lb.

Regarding smooth motion. Disassemble seatpost as per CB instruction. Wipe any "oil" or old grease from inside the body and quill. IMO, adding oil is a bad suggestion from CB on maintenance. Once quill and inner body is clean, apply a liberal amount of light PTFE silicon grease to all seals and friction areas on inside of body tube. Apply thin coat of grease on quill and reassemble. Wipe off excess when reassembled.

The two arms (for lack of a better term) that lock and position the quill, can get upset from their proper position when the system is taken apart. This will cause them to run out of alignment with each other and you won't be able to get the quill started back into the body or it will go into through the seal and first arm but not the second on reassembly. Have a little patience and study how the system works. With a little manipulation and the gentle help of a long bladed standard screwdriver, you can get the arms to seat back into proper position with the body against the spring tension they are under. Reassemble. 

When you connect the cable to the locking mechanism, make sure you cut it close the pinch bolt connection. If too much tag end is left, when you put the cable cover back on and lock it in place, it can contact the cable end and apply pressure to the locking mechanism causing the seat to slip down a bit when you sit on it.

I started with a brand new Kronolog that had a similar issue with clamping force on the clamp rail. The clamp bolt remedy was one I discussed with CB tech and it did solve my issue. After taking the system apart to add the 20mm spacer, a significant amount of the original grease was removed just by handling the components with a rag. On reassembly, the quill would not return in a nice, quick, and smooth manner as it had before. Adding oil to the mix was a bad idea as it really slowed the upward return and caused it to function poorly. Cleaning a greasing as I described returned the unit to working flawlessly and smoothly every time. I've had the unit in service for a couple months now with absolutely no issues.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Regarding the rail clamp problem. Remove the rail clamp completely. Pull the e-clips off the rail clamp bolt so you can pull it out. Inspect and clean the surfaces that the rail bolt faces rest on then apply a tiny amount of CLP on the bolt face and the clamp surface where the two mate. Reinstall the rail bolt and clip it in place. Torque to 105 lb in. The rail clamp bolt is supposedly tested to 115 in lb.


105 in/lbs would not even begin to tighten on the seat rails. It took several times that toque to get the saddle stable, and even then it could slip. The shop tried everything CB told them to to no avail.

The rail clamp seems like a pretty bad design to me, because the slightest variation in saddle rail thickness will result in either the clamp bottoming out before they are tight on the rails (if the rails are too thin), or crush the rails before the tilt is locked in place (if the rails are too thick). In our case it seemed like the rails were too thin, but the new clamp seemed to work.

Bu thanks for the rest of the info on freeing it up when it get's sticky, I'll likely end up using it.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Update: My Kronolog still works! 

Been riding in Pemberton, Whistler, and Squamish so the Kronolog has come in handy,


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

After getting mine back from CB, mine still works too! It's been 8 months..


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

Just sent mine back for the 3rd time. 1st time May 2012 a couple weeks after I bought it; second time basically lasted most of the season, started slipping badly, went back in October, replaced it with the "revised" version; now late July early August won't hold air, slips.

Basically, this post will last between 4-5 months of regular use. honestly I cannot believe Crank Brothers hasn't issued a full on recall of this product.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

4 months in and mine works great.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I got mine back from its first rebuild about a month ago. It worked great for a while, but now I'm noticing it slipping down just a bit from full extension. It doesn't make the crunching sound as it slips down like before. It just slowly slips down until it gets to the point that I notice it. I can see the green dot in the lever window move off center a bit as its slipping down. I'm not sure what that is all about. 

Well a month of perfect operation is better than the one ride I got originally.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

The lever sucks! Sits up too high and is too thin.
Has anyone tried installing a different type of lever?


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Mudd said:


> The lever sucks! Sits up too high and is too thin.
> Has anyone tried installing a different type of lever?


You can angle it unless you got an old version which only has a one-piece lever mount; the newer one is adjustable for angle.

I haven't tried a different lever but since the Kronolog uses a standard derailleur cable I don't see why it couldn't be used with anything else that uses regular derailleur cables as long as the other lever moves enough of a distance to release the locking plates


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mudd said:


> The lever sucks! Sits up too high and is too thin.
> Has anyone tried installing a different type of lever?


I do not have any problem with mine.


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

Mudd said:


> The lever sucks! Sits up too high and is too thin.
> Has anyone tried installing a different type of lever?


I've been using the lever ripped off a Xfusion Hilo. Been using it for about a year - works great.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

*Lever*

Installed a modified Paul E-Lever. One finger actuation works GREAT!

E-Lever from Paul Component Engineering


----------



## datman (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi guys,
I replaced my Joplin that I stopped using 1.5 years ago because it blew all the oil out the bottom. They offered me the so called upgrade deal and I got the Kronolog. I only started using it because we have a trip next week to Bend Oregon. So it has been moving slightly from the start I was not sure if it was the rails on my seat. Today all in 1 ride it starts slipping 3/4 of an inch but only at my preferred pedaling height about 1 inch from the top. It seems ok when it’s at the top of the range and near the bottom too. Just in the middle where it’s most used.
I’ve been using it for 3 weeks. Mostly I’m venting I’ll see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

datman said:


> Hi guys,
> I replaced my Joplin that I stopped using 1.5 years ago because it blew all the oil out the bottom. They offered me the so called upgrade deal and I got the Kronolog. I only started using it because we have a trip next week to Bend Oregon. So it has been moving slightly from the start I was not sure if it was the rails on my seat. Today all in 1 ride it starts slipping 3/4 of an inch but only at my preferred pedaling height about 1 inch from the top. It seems ok when it's at the top of the range and near the bottom too. Just in the middle where it's most used.
> I've been using it for 3 weeks. Mostly I'm venting I'll see what they say tomorrow.


When you set it up on the bike, how much of a tag end did you leave on the cable end that's enclosed in the mechanism housing? Check that and cut it if it's longer than 2mm. When the sliding housing cover is pushed down and snapped into place, if the tag end is too long, it will impart pressure on the cable end therefore imparting pressure on the locking jaws as if they were being released. This will cause the quill (seatpost) to slide unexpectedly. Worth a look.


----------



## datman (Jul 17, 2005)

I never changed the cable as it was attached and the length was good. I look at it this morning and at he base of the stanchion the rear track (I have the cable lock mechanism facing forward) you can feel the metal has been scraped off as it the lock just planed nearly an inch of length.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you have the appropriate amount of play in the cable along its run from the handlebars as well as the suggested freeplay in the lever itself? Those 2 things are critical as turning the bars when the cable is taught can cause the seat to actuate momentarily.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh My Sack! said:


> When you set it up on the bike, how much of a tag end did you leave on the cable end that's enclosed in the mechanism housing? Check that and cut it if it's longer than 2mm. When the sliding housing cover is pushed down and snapped into place, if the tag end is too long, it will impart pressure on the cable end therefore imparting pressure on the locking jaws as if they were being released. This will cause the quill (seatpost) to slide unexpectedly. Worth a look.


Yep. Had the same issue. 
Cut it short and perhaps bend it as to not touch the cover.


----------



## datman (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm sure it is setup correct. There is plenty of slack in the cable. At this point if I lower the seat about an inch the area that a thin layer of the metal has been scrapped off is in the area where the locking rings grab and by applying a fair amount of pressure with my hand I can push the seat down nearly an inch more. I should be able to call them now see what they have to say.


----------



## datman (Jul 17, 2005)

Talked to CB and they are going to fix it and pay the shipping but I won't get it by next Friday. So I paid for a repaired Joplin 4 and they will ship it right away.
I attached picture to show how it was set up. You can see how at the base of the post the metal is gone and now it won't grab.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

As of my ride today mine is slipping again, 2nd time. Only 30mi on it after it was warranty repaired in June. Yes I'm following the setup directions to the letter.

Edit: called Crank bros today and they were very responsive, sounds like they're going to make it right. Will update with outcome.

Sent from (_redacted by nsa_)


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

Gotta give props to CB. Brought my post in with some slipping that started as 1/4" and quickly progressed to 2-3". They replaced it for me then helped me with the new saddle clamp that wasn't too happy with my Fizik tundra 2 saddle. 

These guys have been nothing but helpful in dealing with this product. 

Frankly, with all the problems ALL the posts on the market have, this is the only one I'd consider keeping around given I can just drive down there at lunch and have them check it out for me. Not really interested in being a $400/pop guinea pig for other manufacturers. 

Wish all the best of luck. Mine has survived some serious abuse and has only given slight problems.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine is also going strong! Since one and a half years now. Wear doesn't look at al like the pic from Datman. Although my bike is not ridden weekly it has seen some mud and several weekends in the Alps. Actually...I use it more doing XC/trail than using it in the mountains were it is up for climbing and down for downhill.

And the post is sold overhere for 200 euro / $270. That's about half the price of a Thomson or Fox. So when it goes bust....simply buy a new one


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

But I had to send it back out again. Started to slip. Looking for a KS Lev!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

probiscus said:


> Frankly, with all the problems ALL the posts on the market have, .


Not ALL dropper posts are plagued with problems.

GD classic is among the most reliable, maintenance free components with moving parts you will own.


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

Betzel - that is really awesome! I wish I had that kind of luck. How many hours you think you have on yours?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

probiscus said:


> Frankly, with all the problems ALL the posts on the market have, this is the only one I'd consider keeping around given I can just drive down there at lunch and have them check it out for me. Not really interested in being a $400/pop guinea pig for other manufacturers.


That's like a joke right? My specialized cost me $250 (retail 275), simple air-spring with lock mechanism controlled by a cable. Not much to go wrong, same with many posts. There are ones that have great reliability track records, and ones that have pathetic ones (Crank Brothers). This is the company that tried to glue to halves of crank arms together that can't even figure out how to make cranks...which is in their name.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

orastreet said:


> But I had to send it back out again. Started to slip. Looking for a KS Lev!


Check Bikebling or Pricepoint. Bikebling with a code will get you a LEV at a decent price. Wise decision.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I've been running a first generation Crank Brothers Joplin for 5 years without issue. So I guess each unit is different, some have problems some don't.


----------



## koji (Apr 26, 2013)

I am so glad I came across your post. 
You see I broke the krono- plastic piece that seats between the saddle rail and clamp on my seat posts when I was installing my new saddle. I needed that piece so badly and don't know where to get one. You mentioned on your post about requesting parts at : [email protected] and they did respond quickly. They took my information for now and I am waiting for additional information from them.
Thank you for that vital information you shared


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

koji said:


> I am so glad I came across your post.
> You see I broke the krono- plastic piece that seats between the saddle rail and clamp on my seat posts when I was installing my new saddle. I needed that piece so badly and don't know where to get one. You mentioned on your post about requesting parts at : [email protected] and they did respond quickly. They took my information for now and I am waiting for additional information from them.
> Thank you for that vital information you shared


They replaced mine very quickly. Good customer service


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

LB412 said:


> They replaced mine very quickly. Good customer service


Customer service is definitely their strength. When I got mine back (the 2nd time in a year) I sent it back, they sent me another plastic doo-hickey spacer thing that goes between the seat rails. Seems the "old" one I had seemed to have worn or something because about the same time, my seat wouldn't stay in place. I popped the new one on, and it's back to working again.

This is now my back up dropper seat post. Ordered my KS Lev and it is on it's way.

Tim


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

I used mine 5 to 6 times a week everyday. First round, it was about two weeks before it had issues. Sent it back to CB and they fixed it, and sent it back. It worked until September. Sent it back again, they fixed it for free (minus my time and shipping) and sent it back fixed and working even better. Seems they replace the post (the part that moves up and down) because the locking washers eat into it and wear it away until it slips. 

After two failures, taking total time of 3 weeks down time, I bought a KS Lev. So far so good. Kronolog is currently fixed and sitting in the parts bin. The KS Lev, though more expensive, so super smooth, takes little effort to activate, the lever is small and compact. Shame the Kronolog didn't work out. I liked the way it looked. 

If you want this seat post and it fails, CB will take care of you. The main issue is having slack in the cable. That was the first reason mine failed the first time. The 2nd time..I don't know, I had slack in the cable. So who knows. CB will get you back up and running for sure.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

orastreet, that "post" portion you refer to is called the quill. Did you notice whether or not there's anything different about that piece on your latest repaired unit? I ask because after all my "promotion" of this dropper post, I'm in the exact same boat. The softer malleable section that is supposed to grab the locking tangs has worn itself beyond tolerances in about 3 months of use on mine. It started dropping about an inch on it's own a couple weeks or so ago and has changed my pedaling geometry and my knees are feeling it. I'm wondering if they have utilized a different material that can withstand the tangs digging in. If not, there's no way these droppers will last unless CB wants to send us owners a supply of quills.

I called CB 2 weeks ago and was transferred to someone that was able to deal with a question I had about having them just send me the quill and I'd send the bad one back. I caught a voice mail and no return call, yet. Riding is part of my surgery recovery routine I've been battling and I ride nearly everyday. The trails I ride, I can't imagine being without a dropper now that I've been using one! I, like so many, would never be without one! I've had the unit apart several times and know the ins and outs of it so I'm hoping to just get what I need to make this work again.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> orastreet, that "post" portion you refer to is called the quill. Did you notice whether or not there's anything different about that piece on your latest repaired unit? I ask because after all my "promotion" of this dropper post, I'm in the exact same boat. The softer malleable section that is supposed to grab the locking tangs has worn itself beyond tolerances in about 3 months of use on mine. It started dropping about an inch on it's own a couple weeks or so ago and has changed my pedaling geometry and my knees are feeling it. I'm wondering if they have utilized a different material that can withstand the tangs digging in. If not, there's no way these droppers will last unless CB wants to send us owners a supply of quills.
> 
> I called CB 2 weeks ago and was transferred to someone that was able to deal with a question I had about having them just send me the quill and I'd send the bad one back. I caught a voice mail and no return call, yet. Riding is part of my surgery recovery routine I've been battling and I ride nearly everyday. The trails I ride, I can't imagine being without a dropper now that I've been using one! I, like so many, would never be without one! I've had the unit apart several times and know the ins and outs of it so I'm hoping to just get what I need to make this work again.


Email them... You will have a reply in 24 hours or less.

For what its worth I had a problem on mine after two months. They replaced it with the updated configuration. I have had zero problems since. That was 1000 miles and at least 150k elevation gain ago.


----------



## taikuri (Oct 22, 2012)

My original Kronolog was one of the first ones, eventually it failed after a year or so. Then it was repaired, ( by CB german distributor) and it failed again.
Then I contacted CB and told them my kronolog adventure, and they promised me a new one. I just received it yesterday, completely new, with some modifications. Mine one came with a protective neoprene sock over the whole post/stanchion 
Other than that I don't know what is new, I mean something that hasn't been mentioned here already.
Didn't have time to go out and test it since I'm still building my new bike.


----------



## taikuri (Oct 22, 2012)

Like this


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Interesting! They received mine last Monday. They said "No worries" and they'd make it right. I asked about modifications to the quill to prevent this from reoccurring and was told they made some mods internally and that the release mechanism will be better and feel better. We'll see how that goes. I wonder if mine will come back with a fancy sock?!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mine arrived tonight via UPS. They just sent me a completely new unit in it's box. I was pleased to hear that's what they were doing! And yes, it has a sock like the one pictured above. 

First thing I needed to do was disassemble to flip the quill around and install the 20mm spacer on the internal shaft. It works best for me to have the cable coming off the back of the seat post. Problem is, I can't get the internal spanner nut to break free. It's torqued like MoFo....BIGTIME! Gonna try a different spanner wrench tomorrow. 

Regarding people jumping ship to KS LEV....I was seriously contemplating that and just selling my new Krono. That is until I started reading recent horror stories about the LEV and their customer service that have just started popping up here on the forums. It would seem KS is not without it's significant problems as well. Things that make go "Hmmmm".


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Related to topic: Has anyone changed the color of their setup with the Crank Brothers Color Kit?


----------



## orastreet (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a Kronolog, and a KS. The KS I bought after my second Kronolog failure. Seems that KS is not without issues either. It's back in Foot Hills CA now on it's second repair. So I have resigned to keep the Kronolog as it seems to be working until the KS comes back. The KS, when it works, is much smoother and refined. It is also 150mm which is important for tall guys like myself. So the Lev is the preferred post. Customer service with KS? When I got Ron Easton on the phone, he was very helpful and seem unhappy that my post failed twice. He offered a quick turnaround on the repair. I am not interested in beating these companies up, I just want the post(s) I paid for to work !


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Raine said:


> Related to topic: Has anyone changed the color of their setup with the Crank Brothers Color Kit?


No. All it takes are the 2 rail clamps and the push button on the handlebar release.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> No. All it takes are the 2 rail clamps and the push button on the handlebar release.


I know that part... I was asking if there's anyone here that actually bought the parts to do the color change, because that means they have the original red/black trigger that I'm looking for =)


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Started slipping on the rocky sections of the trail, so I installed this spring mod on mine.....


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Mudd said:


> Started slipping on the rocky sections of the trail, so I installed this mod on mine.....
> View attachment 874480


Can't tell what mod you did from your picture. What did you do?
Also is your post the newer version with the sock over the seat post?


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like the spring is the mod? Creating more locking force to minimize any slippage maybe?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> Looks like the spring is the mod? Creating more locking force to minimize any slippage maybe?


Thanks mojo. When my ver. 1 post was slipping from day one, I tried using a flat bladed screwdriver to push down on the bottom dog
to increase the "biting force" against the post to no avail. Sent it back. My ver.2 post (with sock) has been good so far.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

NO prob I am looking at the Kronolog as I love my Specialized Black Lite and prefer mechanical locking to hydraulic. And the cable placement is really what I am interested on the Kronolog but I have also been trying to get a good sense of how good the 2nd gen posts have been. Seems like they are performing much better than first gen.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

My V2 is working great. At least 1000 miles on it.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

blcman said:


> Can't tell what mod you did from your picture. What did you do?
> Also is your post the newer version with the sock over the seat post?


Yep. 
Spring mod to eliminate any plate movement on the chunky, chattery, trails.
No sock condom. Just keep it clean.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

LB412 said:


> My V2 is working great. At least 1000 miles on it.


Good to hear the v2 post is holding up! We might of been doing there RD for them but you got to give CC customer service a big :thumbsup:!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Mudd said:


> Started slipping on the rocky sections of the trail, so I installed this spring mod on mine.....
> View attachment 874480


Rode it today. Worked flawlessly!


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

It's really too bad CB didn't take the time to work out the bugs before releasing the Kronolog because the revamped posts are actually quite good. Had they it could have been one of the more popular posts; but now I'm not sure they will be able to overcome all the bad reviews.
I have one as a backup to my Lev. It's not as smooth as the Lev but no question it's a solid and so far reliable post. When you break it down it's actually quite simple mechanically which in the long run isn't a bad thing.
Compared to other posts -- the Lev, Reverb -- it's so user serviceable which is a huge plus.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

My replacement Krono is working flawlessly after many months and even more frequent and intensive riding than on my first one.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh My Sack! said:


> My replacement Krono is working flawlessly after many months and even more frequent and intensive riding than on my first one.


How log was the turnaround time for repair?


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mudd said:


> How log was the turnaround time for repair?


If you are in SoCal I would take your bike in. Usually same day if not less than 30-45 min.

Also, I heard over the weekend that they might be about to drop version 2. Could be true as they have been sold out for a while now.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mudd said:


> How log was the turnaround time for repair?


After I called and talked with them, I shipped the faulty unit on a Friday. They received it Monday, I called to confirm on Wednesday and I had a brand new complete unit by the following Monday.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh My Sack! said:


> After I called and talked with them, I shipped the faulty unit on a Friday. They received it Monday, I called to confirm on Wednesday and I had a brand new complete unit by the following Monday.


NICE! So glad to hear that they are standing by their products. I use several of them on both the mountain bike and the road bike.

I'm about an hour drive from the factory, so I might make arrangements to visit them soon.


----------



## Trailryder42 (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone thought about tinning the end of the cable to make it more robust for the set screw to clamp? It doesn't take too many times of taking this thing apart and back together again before that set screw chews up the cable end, making it hard to reinsert.

I like that spring mod idea. 

Bought my Satori with a Kronolog post on it 2 weeks ago. Its already slipping. After reading thru this thread, I have adjusted the cable to make sure it has slack but haven't had a chance to ride it yet afterwards, as I currently have the Fox fork sent out on a recall.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I put a dab of super glue on the cable tip. If yours is new, make sure you cut the cable no more than 2mm beyond the clamp otherwise when you replace the sliding cover, it can contact the cable causing the post to actuate allowing it to slide. I never thought about tinning since once my post is setup, there's not much reason to disassemble it.


----------



## Trailryder42 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for that tip. I'll check that.

On top of the seatpost beginning to slip, it also wasn't coming all the way up, like it didn't have enough pressure in it. That's the initial reason I took mine out, was to check the pressure in it and add some. Had like, 3 lbs in it. I put 10 in it and its much better.

But man, if you had to do that very often, I guess to avoid taking the cable loose at the seat post, the only other option would be too remove the lever at the bars and hope you can pull enough cable slack thru the frame, eyelets or whatever, to get enough to get the post clear of the frame tube so you can work on it.



Oh My Sack! said:


> make sure you cut the cable no more than 2mm beyond the clamp otherwise when you replace the sliding cover, it can contact the cable causing the post to actuate allowing it to slide.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The max psi is 55#. Stick 40# or so in there and call it good. I haven't adjusted the air since I installed it months and months ago. The newer generation of Krono will settle maybe a few millimeters when you sit on it. This is mentioned in their instructions and not a flaw or slippage. On my set-up, I'm able to turn my bars to max right and this gives me enough slack in the cable to pull the post out of the seat tube. The newer generation did, in fact, come with a slightly shorter cable/housing than my first unit.


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

I got my 1.5 year old Kronolog from service.
Looks like they made a bunch of changes to my original version.

The new Kronolog was shipped with the cable wrapped in a sticker with a pic of a zip tie and a red X over it.

So Crank Brothers expects the Kronolog cable to be installed with no zip ties???

Are we supposed to have the cable flop around from the seatpost to the handle bars?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

linger, did they just service your post or did they give you a new one with the lizard skin cover over the seattube?
I have no idea if that's what the picture means as I have mine ziptied to the dropper post mounts my bike has.


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

blcman - mine came back a mixture of new and serviced parts. The base is original, as well as the anodized seatpost clamps and beat up plastic rail spacer.

The telescoping post looks brand new. They replaced it with a new cable where there is a 6" section exiting the post that is very stiff and not "kinkable". The remote lever is brand new and different from my OG version. The jammers look brand new as well. They added a neoprene lizardskin over the telescoping post.

I have no clue how to install this without zipties.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

If your application requires zip-ties, just secure them loosely so the cable has plenty of free play slop. Securing the cable taught can create problems for the system, sometimes causing it to actuate just from the tension of turning the bars. In my application, I have no zip-ties. It routes from the left bar grip, around the right side of the headtube, back under the top tube going right to left, and then reaches the post on the left of the seat tube and into the post. It doesn't hang out and works very nicely.


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

linger said:


> I got my 1.5 year old Kronolog from service.
> Looks like they made a bunch of changes to my original version.
> 
> The new Kronolog was shipped with the cable wrapped in a sticker with a pic of a zip tie and a red X over it.
> ...


That's how mine is mounted. Every mech loses his mind when he sees it, but its kink/bind free and works.


----------



## Trailryder42 (Mar 25, 2014)

The way I understand it is, its not that there can't be zip ties securing the cable anywhere along its length. You just need to have enough slack in the cable between the last zip tie and either end of the cable where it connects to the lever at the bars and at the seatpost, so that the cable doesn't go taut when turning the bars side to side and you want enough slack at the seatpost end so that when activating the lever, the movement of the bottom locking pawl doesn't pull the cable taut. 

The rest of the cable in between can be tightly zip tied to the frame. That's if the stock cable length is long enough to permit it for your particular bike. 

Also, turn the bars to your max realistic turning angle, side to side and make sure you still have slight slack on the inner cable at the lever(lever freeplay).


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

A much easier solution is to just buy a different brand post... That's what I did.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

I've seen an 8" section of cable housing they use at the post end that will accommodate the "cable compression". 

Mine has an "S" bend on the frame leading up to the post....


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> The newer generation of Krono will settle maybe a few millimeters when you sit on it. This is mentioned in their instructions and not a flaw or slippage.


So when you sit on it, the post drops down of its own volition, and this is considered normal? Before it was a flaw but now that they have written it in the directions, it is a normal feature. LMAO!

I can't wait to see if the other brands see this cool feature and try to incorporate it onto their seat posts. That must really serve some good purpose when riding.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

It moves a mm or so... Let's not be dramatic.

I have 2 of their post and they are working great.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

LB412 said:


> It moves a mm or so... Let's not be dramatic.
> 
> I have 2 of their post and they are working great.


This.

Very much THIS.

The settling was just a tiny little drop of maybe 1/8". I'm uncertain if it's still doing that as I don't notice it one bit. Literally not worthy of any attention. Still riding it over 30 mi and 4000' of climb a week . Not the slightest hiccup.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

LB412 said:


> It moves a mm or so... Let's not be dramatic.
> 
> I have 2 of their post and they are working great.


I'm glad you like your post. I liked mine too, before it started slipping to the point that I did notice it but that is neither here nor there. I am not trying to talk you out of liking your post but would you mind if you had a "fixed seat post" and it dropped a mm or so while you rode your bike?

That is my point. When it isn't being adjusted, it is supposed to act like a fixed seat post. If a fixed seat post moved a mm or so, most people would consider that to be a faulty product. If it doesn't bother you then that is good, but I as a rider like for my bike settings to stay where I set them.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

It only moves 1 mm in the fully extended position. Adjust the seat post QR correctly and no problem... To reiterate, no 1mm drop in any other position.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Wanted to check in and see how the V2 people were doing. My V1 was a slipper, but performance was overall more solid than the 2 Lev's I've had. I can live with 1-2mm of vertical give, so long as the post goes up and down consistently. Looks like the V2 aren't available anywhere right now - did they improve that much?


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Same features as V1 but they increased the size of the plate/lock (don't know part name) from 5mm to 10mm. End result is a much stronger/more durable mechanism. They also now include a neoprene sock that protects the post from dirt/etc. I have two, one has a year of problem free service. The other is only a month into duty.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

LB412 said:


> Same features as V1 but they increased the size of the plate/lock (don't know part name) from 5mm to 10mm. End result is a much stronger/more durable mechanism. They also now include a neoprene sock that protects the post from dirt/etc. I have two, one has a year of problem free service. The other is only a month into duty.


Mind if I ask where you bought them? I'm having trouble finding any online at the shops I frequent.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought the second when I saw it on sale 6-8 months ago. Just now have the frame to put it on. 

I actually need one for my wife's bike and I have not been able to locate either. Crank Bro won't quote delivery either which makes me think they may have a true update in the works.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I just sent mine back in because it was slipping a lot in mid stroke. This is my second time sending it in. The first time it lasted 6 mos. This time it lasted a year. We'll see what I get back from CB.


----------



## cristian.bisca (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just ordered a kronolog from a german site (bike24) at a very good price, and i wanted to ask, is there a way i can tell if it is the V2 (i presume this means version 2, the new one made in 2014) or the original ? From what i searched around i could not find any visual differences. The site says it is made in 2014, but i don't know ...

Thank you.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Not 100% sure about it but when I got my V2 back from CB, it had a neoprene sock that covers the quill shaft and seat bracket that keeps dirt and junk from getting on it.


----------



## taikuri (Oct 22, 2012)

Is my internet broken or what, but i just went to CB website and did not find Kronolog anymore, only some accessories to it, but not as a complete item?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I noticed the same a while back. They must have ditched it. 

My V2 is still going strong. Just pulled it all apart a week or so ago for maintenance and cleaned it all out and regreased the guts. Nice smooth operation and the quill is still in great shape.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Their entire production run is now going to warranty claims. It was just a matter of time.


----------



## taikuri (Oct 22, 2012)

Is this something you know or guessing ? If that is true, oh my...


ronski said:


> Their entire production run is now going to warranty claims. It was just a matter of time.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

taikuri said:


> Is this something you know or guessing ? If that is true, oh my...


Just joking. I have no idea.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I recently got a brand new replacement for my third warranty claim...started sagging again within a week. 

I chose a Reverb for my new bike. So far, so good after 4 mos. We'll see how it does long-term.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

ronski said:


> Their entire production run is now going to warranty claims. It was just a matter of time.


LOL! I've been a pretty big supporter of the post but considering the past, this is pretty hilarious. Chiclets for you.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Lol. We're closing in on 100,000 views to this thread. Brutal!


----------



## Element36 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spring*

I suggested the spring to them what seems like a long time ago.. never did hear back. 
What spring did you use? 
I'm waiting to put the spring I have on once it starts to drop again going over rough stuff, but so far this one is holding up since April.


----------



## MrBiggs (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm late to the party but wanted to order a beer and throw in my 2¢.

I too just noticed that the Kronolog is no longer on the CB website. There is no mention of it other than some maintenance stuff, but even there the actual instructions with images is gone. What they have refers to images that aren't there...

I've been running the Krono for about 16 months and I'm on my second one. The first one died one day where it lost pressure and would not come back up. Crank Bros sent me a new one right away. No problem. I've had this one now since December 2013 and from the descriptions on this thread, it looks like a v2. Within a few weeks it developed a little teensy bit of play in the stanchion. My old Gravity Dropper did this, and the Thomson post a friend rides does this. The only ones that don't among my normal riding group is KS.
This play would not be an issue for me except it's gotten worse, and now it's creaking like hell. The seat feels squirmy while climbing, even. It's about 3-4mm back an forth, and maybe 5° rotationally. Really no good.
But my very least favorite thing about this post is that ridiculous single-bolt T25 clamp. I've run a lot of posts over the years, and I've never had to carry a torque wrench around to adjust any of them until now. Why in the world would CB use this single bolt, and why a Torx? I've stripped the ends off of six T25 wrenches in a year. "You should have torqued it to spec!" you say? Really? At 12nm this thing rocks with every hit, and the seat slides around in the clamp. It takes more like 18nm to lock it in place. And even at 12, the clamp then won't move from the post head. So again, the seat moves with riding forces, but won't move so I can adjust it. It knocked out of position last night, but even once I removed the bolt, the clamps held tight and I couldn't move them back into place. And had I been able to, I was only carrying a multitool (CB, with the T25, natch) which in no way would have allowed me to tighten this correctly. I made do and cut the ride short.

So while I still have this thing on my bike (as I'm planning to replace it with the KS or Thomson), anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

MrBiggs said:


> So while I still have this thing on my bike (as I'm planning to replace it with the KS or Thomson), anyone have any suggestions?


I've owned the Joplin, Kronolog and Reverb. Have tried the Thomson. Currently own the KS Lev.
I recently bought a FOX DOSS and it is by far my favourite. A hugely under-appreciated dropper post.
Absolutely bullet-proof, smooth and very robust.
I think the partial drop feature (40mm) is a game-changer. It is the perfect height for when you don't need full down but want a lower post for technical manoeuvres. Low enough to add a huge sense of confidence but high enough to still pedal well. Yes you can get that lower drop with the Lev, Reverb. Thomson but I really like the ability to instantly get in that sweet spot.
I understand how the lever is an issue to some. That said, If you're running a 1x (and use it where you would the front shifter) then it is PERFECT. Acrually the best of all the levers I've tried.


----------



## MrBiggs (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks -- what I meant though was suggestions about the Kronolog and the issues described. I have a friend selling his KS Lev so I'll be replacing the Krono with it, but it would be nice to find some workarounds with the Kronolog as well. Especially with the clamp issues.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Regarding the clamp issue....been there, done that, talked to the techs about it. That bolt has 2 circleclips holding it in place. Remove those and remove the bolt. light grease the back of each bolt head, the part that mates against the clamp. Reassemble. Apparently this allows the bolt head to rotate more freely. The opposite side is indexed in place, IIRC. Torquing is more effective and the clamp should lock the seat into position. I found the fix was a successful solution but no matter what you do, that frikkin' clamp will seize in place making adjustment a PITA, including requiring a dead-blow hammer to get the stupid thing off the quill when you need to disassemble it. That was indeed a piss-poor design. Talk about reinventing the wheel! 

I'm considering the KS LEV for a replacement but even those were not without their own problems for a while, there. It's a clean install, though. My Krono just won't die so it might be a while....we'll see if I didn't just jinx myself!


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks to me like Crank Brothers finally decided to cut bait on this poorly thought out product. When the thing worked correctly, it was a decent drop post but I have serious doubts Crank Brothers put in the actual time testing this product they claimed that they did before they put it out into the market. This thing should have had in house testing as well as giving it to some professionals and weekend warrior types to test it out in the wild. If they had done that, they would have immediately uncovered the persistent problems that plagued buyers. This was the first bike product I have ever bought that failed so quickly (within a week) and so completely (three different posts--all failed). 

If you think I am too picky and judging Crank Brothers too harshly, consider this. I bought a LEV after trading in my Kronolog for store credit and have had no major problems with that seat post. I then bought another LEV for my other bike and have had no major problems with that seat post either. In fact, the only minor problem I have had with either of them is the seat clamp can occasionally loosen up but that can either be solved with carbon paste or by checking the seat for any looseness on a regular basis and tightening the screws. 

I say good riddance to this P.O.S but am sorry for you people that stuck it out and tried to make this thing work. Crank Brothers has its detractors and in my opinion, that is for good reason. When the first buyers like me complained this thing was defective, we were told it was our fault because we were unable to install it correctly. Blaming your customers for mistakes made during conception and implementation of a product is a bad idea.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

JP, excellent reply and exactly my experience. My Kronolog failed multiple times, and had a pathetic seat attachment. I now own 5 KS Lev's between my sweetie and myself. This should serve as a cautionary tale to KS however. Their customer service is very poor and they have shown no intention of improving their seat attachment design, which also has some faults, though none fatal like on the Kronolog. I hope they are listening.


----------



## taikuri (Oct 22, 2012)

Seems like there is no one single dropper post that would be without issues.
Been thinking to buy new Thomson covert, havent read any reviews about it but i guess it has some issues too. How hard it can be to build proper one.


----------



## illiac4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi. I have Kronolog seatpost and would like to ask you if this or. so much side to side movement is normal and if not is it fixable?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xn1bgl4q0qkr104/2015-04-03 05.18.45.mp4?dl=0


----------



## jkaylen (Feb 5, 2011)

That's not normal. It looks like the latching mech is also going from side to side. Is the entire post not clamped in enough? I could not tell from the video. If the post is within two years, Crank Brothers will warrenty it...sometimes even if it isn't. FYI: They have stopped selling dropper posts. They gave up. If you are forced to get a new one, the Tompson Elite Covert dropper is problem free and one of the strongest out there. Not cheap though, at almost $500.


----------



## illiac4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes the latching mechanism is also moving with the post.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

It's easy to fix. Disconnect the bolt or QR holding the post in place. Then carefully remove the cable and actuating trigger. Gather these up and place in the nearest garbage can and buy something else.


----------



## illiac4 (Apr 7, 2015)

ronski said:


> It's easy to fix. Disconnect the bolt or QR holding the post in place. Then carefully remove the cable and actuating trigger. Gather these up and place in the nearest garbage can and buy something else.


Ok, well not really helpful answer....
I have contacted Crankbrothers and I hope they will be able to help me somehow since some of you have a positive experiences with their support service.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

illiac4 said:


> Ok, well not really helpful answer....
> I have contacted Crankbrothers and I hope they will be able to help me somehow since some of you have a positive experiences with their support service.


Sure it is. There is no point in fixing the post. Buy something else.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The locking clamp jaws that you see moving in unison with the quill (shaft) are eccentrically shaped and are captive and spring loaded into eccentric shaped channels in the housing. There is some movement normally but yours looks a bit excessive. Perhaps the housing has been worn internally where the clamps are located allowing them room to twist. I don't recall mine ever having that much play. The primary issue with the unit has always been the quill wearing and allowing the post to compress when weighted. After mine was upgraded, I never had an issue with it but it's been out of service since the end of October when I bought a KS LEV DX 150. My Krono is still functional so I'll have to check it and see what kind of rotational play is present.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if someone else has had this experience.

I have had little to no problems with this post for nearly 2 years. I would say that I have been 90% satisfied until the other day.

While standing up and pedaling I exited a rock garden and hit the lever to raise my seat. The seat shot completely off of my bike. luckily, it hit me in the ass on the way out so I knew that something had gone wrong, if it didn't I might have sat down on the remaining seat post piece and been seriously violated by it.

Unlike a lot of people I have not had problems with Crank Bros. support so I'm going to call them about getting a trade in. We'll see what they say.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Crank Brothers support was fine. They certainly get plenty of practice.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

RIVER29 said:


> I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if someone else has had this experience.
> 
> I have had little to no problems with this post for nearly 2 years. I would say that I have been 90% satisfied until the other day.
> 
> ...


Haha. That happened to me too (seat popping out). Luckily it was at the very end of my ride.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

SoCal-Rider said:


> Haha. That happened to me too (seat popping out). Luckily it was at the very end of my ride.


My incident was actually at the beginning of my ride. I jammed the seatpost back in. It no longer raises on it's own but I was able to use it pretty effectively by reaching down and pulling it up while pressing the lever.


----------



## jmsracer (Oct 30, 2007)

I've had a Kronolog on my bike for 2,300+ miles, I use it constantly on every ride. It just recently started slipping mid travel. Took it back to Crankbrothers (live in SoCal) 15 minutes and $35.00 later I have a post good as new, looking forward to another couple thousand miles. Bike parts eventually wear out, I've gotten my money's worth.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sending mine back in again after 6mo. on the previous repair. That make it 4 times now. I've been switching over to the newer GD Turbo LP on my other my bikes.
I take the seat post out and drill holes for 2 other positions so I have 4 positions to use.


----------

